# What are You Drinking Today?



## Repp Stripe

To hell with style.

Let's get down to what matters.


----------



## Repp Stripe

Earlier in an Old Fashioned.

Now on the rocks.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Today it was my favorite: a 5-1 Beefeater martini, up, with an olive - a cocktail before spaghetti with onions, zucchini and mushrooms.


----------



## DrMac

Not today, but a few days ago:

An Aviation at The Crunkleton.


----------



## harvey_birdman

Yuengling beer.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

White/Dark chocolate 16oz Mocha, iced. ( definitely a real manly drink.... )


----------



## camorristi

I was drinking Amaretto Sours and smoking a cohiba earlier tonight


----------



## Bricktop

Watching my fantasy football teams go down the tubes with a cold Red Stripe. The last of the summer beer.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm drinking a home-brewed cup of Rose Oolong Tea.


----------



## tocqueville

Tuesday night a friend was visiting and I opened a bottle of my recent find: Old Portrero "18th century style" single-malt rye. It was fan---tastic. Lots of heat and strong notes of awesome. Now I need to get my hands on the "19th century style".


----------



## WouldaShoulda

With Fall I have given up the Cuba Libres for Scotch.

I gave Famous Grouse a try, I'm back on the JB for every day Scotch.


----------



## RedBluff

Pomegranate juice and mineral water mixed 50/50.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I'm thinking a daiquiri (not the frozen junk, but this) before dinner, a glass of merlot during, and a glass of WL Weller Antique after. What? It's my birthday; I'm entitled to a few drinks on a Thursday night.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Today it was a Beefeater gimlet - 3 oz gin, 1 oz Rose's lime and the juice of a half a lime - shaken, not stirred :icon_smile_wink:.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Can of iced cold coke-also shaken, not stirred.


----------



## Jovan

Clan MacGregor Scotch Whisky, on the rocks.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

We need some pictures here. I'll try to take some next time I make one up.


----------



## Ripley

A Plymouth Martini (or two) has my name on it once I'm home, no olive, just a twist of lemon peel.


----------



## DrMac

Two fingers of Glenlivet Nadurra.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

I'm drinking a Bigfoot java 16 oz. abominable blended mocha. mmmm!!!

:aportnoy:


----------



## Jovan

2007 Big Ass Cab with a sirloin steak, white rice, and steamed veggies.

ZG: I have a weakness for espresso drinks too. Nothing like a café latte with one shot of mocha syrup (as opposed to two, like most places do by default).


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Jovan said:


> 2007 Big Ass Cab


Ca. Cab Sav is my go-to wine.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Quick Berry Milkshake. Mmmm!!!!


----------



## Jovan

WouldaShoulda said:


> Ca. Cab Sav is my go-to wine.


 California knows what it's doing. Big Ass Cab is a great name, but another one of my favourites is Smoking Loon.

Right now I'm drinking... sweet iced tea. Jeez, can I even call myself Canadian anymore?


----------



## Ripley

Like most workdays I've had a lot of crummy black breakroom coffee. I also had a nice cup of Twinings English Breakfast.


----------



## The Rambler

CA chard is mine: I'm looking forward to that with dinner. Had a Yuengling lager, and a neat Dewar's, since it looks like dinner will be late :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Master-Classter

2 fingers of Woodford reserve, 1 ice cube.


----------



## DrMac

New Belgium Ranger IPA


----------



## Ripley

Master-Classter said:


> 2 fingers of Woodford reserve, 1 ice cube.


_Bah_! I'm jealous. Woodford Reserve's my favorite.


----------



## ThomasK

Sapphire gin and tonic. Left my Cap Rock at my parents', else I'd be having that as a martini. 

Work is nutty crazy busy. And I hate fighting with clients.


----------



## ajo

^ Tell me about it. Everybody wants things yesterday. Merde!

And tonight after spending the day writing a report on financial services recruitment (God I am beginning to hate HR) I am going to open a good Tasmanian Bay of Fires Pinot Noir.


----------



## ajo

Jovan said:


> California knows what it's doing. Big Ass Cab is a great name, but another one of my favourites is Smoking Loon.


Big Ass Cab? Saw a bottle of Cab Sav the other day 'The Lady Vanishes' with a very 50's Pulp Fiction Noir label.


----------



## Jovan

https://www.vinography.com/archives/2005/01/2002_big_ass_cab_napa.html

Funny, that's the name of a 1938 Hitchcock thriller. Related?


----------



## ajo

^ Probably not just clever marketing.


----------



## TommyDawg

Red Hook Late Harvest, Autumn Ale. Portsmouth NH. Excellent on a dreary fall day.
Tom


----------



## DrMac

Bell's Two-Hearted Ale. Delicious.


----------



## chamjoe

DrMac said:


> Bell's Two-Hearted Ale. Delicious.


 I just head the Bells Amber Ale tonight and it was super!

I had some nice Eagle Rare for dessert.


----------



## DrMac

Tonight, a martini.

Plymouth/Noilly Prat/Regan's orange bitters/lemon twist


----------



## Jovan

Are all A&W bottles rigged to explode or do I just have bad luck? I didn't even SNEEZE on that thing. Second time this has happened, too.

So, tonight... slightly flat root beer.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Homemade cappuccino. MMMmmm!!!


----------



## Peak and Pine

I have just consumed a tall glass of V9, which is V8 with the addition of an exotic 9th ingredient known as a lotta whiskey. I've had seven of these and I can still drive and I know this because I just drove over my cat.


----------



## Dr. François

Last night I finished the last half of a bottle of 1998 Cru Bourgeois Haut-Médoc. I cellared it from 2001 (when I bought it) until Saturday night, when I drank it.
I think I over-shot the aging by a few years. I honestly just forgot about it!
Still, it was very nice.


----------



## Ripley

Just finished a Beam Manhattan. Considering another.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

Marks and Spencer's Wiltshire Rum Beer by Wadsworth Brewery in Devizes. Very subtle nice drink, slightly sweeter than my normal tastes, but not overpoweringly so.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale just hit the shelves this week!!


----------



## DrMac

Running With Scissors Petite Syrah.

Not bad for $9.99 bottle!


----------



## Jovan

Arizona Green Tea, dirty unwashed hippie that I am.


----------



## Chouan

Last night, a bottle of Pelforth, Ambre, shortly after I got in from work. A small BlackBush before bed.


----------



## TMMKC

Last night...some Oak Grove Zinfandel. For the price, no too bad.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Isn't the Beaujolais Nouveau due out soon as well??


----------



## TMMKC

WouldaShoulda said:


> Isn't the Beaujolais Nouveau due out soon as well??


Yes, it is. I'm not a huge BN fan, but it's actually one of the few red wines that pairs well with turkey...so it's always a good choice for Thanksgiving dinner. Also, because it's such a young variety and doesn't carry many of the more complex characterictics of red wine that turns off people who don't drink it on a regular basis, it's a good "safe bet" for a crowd.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

^^

That accounts for why it is among the few Reds my wife enjoys!!


----------



## blairrob

WouldaShoulda said:


> ^^
> 
> That accounts for why it is among the few Reds my wife enjoys!!


If you can find a Beaujolais Villages Nouveau she may well enjoy that even more; a little bit smoother than the regular BN.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

blairrob said:


> If you can find a Beaujolais Villages Nouveau she may well enjoy that even more; a little bit smoother than the regular BN.


I love BN! Grocery stores in my area sell the Villages for a reasonable $12.

Side story: I took a trip to France around Thanksgiving a few years back, and on the plane, they gave us small bottles of BN with our meals. Very nice touch.

I digress. I know this thread is titled "What're You Drinking Today," but I'll post what I had last night. 1:6 martinis with Seagram's Distillers Reserve, Noilly Prat, and almond-stuffed olives.

Has anyone had Seagram's Distillers Reserve before? It, like their extra dry formula, is finished in oak barrels. I was looking for a "yellow gin" and DR came up. I was pleasantly surprised and, although I haven't tried a ton of different gins, I now consider it my favorite.


----------



## DrMac

Just a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale today.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A Gordon and a Hemingway daiquiri.


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> A Gordon and a Hemingway daiquiri.


Nice!

For me, a glass of Catena 2007 Cabernet Sauvignon. Very nice.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

16oz peanut butter Italian soda.


----------



## Chouan

Is it still raining in Tacoma? It rained every bl00dy day when I was there!


----------



## Droog

A Sidecar last night.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Chouan said:


> Is it still raining in Tacoma? It rained every bl00dy day when I was there!


Yes, It's still raining. However, yesterday and the day before, the weather treated us with a terrible windstorm w/huge amounts of rain, then gave us a dash of sun just before the day ended.....Awwww! I love our weather. ( I should also mention that Friday we may get snow too)


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Last night, an experiment: a manhattan with bourbon, Cinzano Bianco vermouth, Peychaud's Bitters, and a twist of grapefruit.


----------



## TommyDawg

Herzog Special Reserve Cabernet, Unfiltered, Alexander Valley, 1996. Superb.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Very nice, Tommy. Today, an old-fashioned. Tomorrow, .


----------



## Jovan

Sailor Jerry Spiced Rum and Coke. Captain Morgan is vastly overrated. Earlier, however, I partook in some very good coffee along with cherry and apple pie.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

Mexican hot cocoa with homemade vanilla whip cream.


----------



## DrMac

Two fingers of Glenfiddich 15


----------



## TommyDawg

Wingwalker Amber Ale. Watching UGA beat up on GT. Its a good night. 
Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Last night I had a daiquiri with a little homemade grenadine and maraschino liquor. I also experimented a bit: brokers gin, lemon juice, cointreau, and orange bitters. The results were pretty acceptable.


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> Last night I had a daiquiri with a little homemade grenadine and maraschino liquor. I also experimented a bit: brokers gin, lemon juice, cointreau, and orange bitters. The results were pretty acceptable.


Sounds excellent!

Tonight, I'm feeling a bit under the weather, so I had a Penicillin cocktail. Delicious!


----------



## ajo

Today when I finish my report it will be nip of Cointreau, juice of 1 fresh lime, tea spoon of caster sugar, pile in the ice and add soda water. Then relax.


----------



## Bandit44

Enjoying a pecan brown ale tonight. After the holiday weekend, I'll have to lay off the beer and heavy food for a few weeks.


----------



## TMMKC

Two fingers of 12-year-old Famous Grouse on the rocks.


----------



## snakeroot

Amontillado.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Beefeater gin gimlet. 3 parts gin, 1 part Rose's lime and the juice of 1/2 fresh lime (straight Rose's is a little too sweet for me), served up in a martini glass with a wedge of lime.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

DrMac said:


> Tonight, I'm feeling a bit under the weather, so I had a Penicillin cocktail. Delicious!





ajo said:


> Today when I finish my report it will be nip of Cointreau, juice of 1 fresh lime, tea spoon of caster sugar, pile in the ice and add soda water. Then relax.


Both of those sound good. I haven't actually tried a cocktail with scotch, but might do so now.

Tonight I should be having a daiquiri with homemade orgeat. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> Tonight I should be having a daiquiri with homemade orgeat. We'll see how it turns out.


What orgeat recipe did you use? I used the one from Art of Drink and was happy with the results.

Just a Ranger IPA for me tonight.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

That beer sounds good. I should really try more IPAs...

I used the recipe from Kaiser Penguin. It produced a very dark solution; darker than the one at Art of Drink, I would think. It is delicious by itself, but a daiquiri made with it didn't blow my mind. I had a hard time tasting a difference between one with orgeat and one with plain, old simple syrup. I will have to do more experimenting.

Last night I had a daiquiri (a "Hemingway" with a splash of real grenadine), a couple Kirin Ichibans, and a sizable amount of soju (blargh).


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> That beer sounds good. I should really try more IPAs...
> 
> I used the recipe from Kaiser Penguin. It produced a very dark solution; darker than the one at Art of Drink, I would think. It is delicious by itself, but a daiquiri made with it didn't blow my mind. I had a hard time tasting a difference between one with orgeat and one with plain, old simple syrup. I will have to do more experimenting.
> 
> Last night I had a daiquiri (a "Hemingway" with a splash of real grenadine), a couple Kirin Ichibans, and a sizable amount of soju (blargh).


I thought I once found a post on Kaiser Penguin that was an update on his original recipe, where he simplified it quite a bit and cut down the proportions, but I can't seem to find it now. The recipe from Art of Drink is rather light.


----------



## Jovan

"I've got my love to keep me warm" but a dry martini doesn't hurt either.


----------



## DrMac

Tonight, some local beer from .


----------



## Padme

I'd like to recommend Castteggio's Oltrepo Pavese Moscato (sweet). It's got an alcohol content of 5.5% so younger children if they are allowed could have some. We tried a bottle from Costco, and are going back for more.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Just saw this thread. Last night we drank our last bottle of Fuedi San Gregorio Rubrato 2006. A great ready to drink wine from Campania. It's 100% Aglianico, one of my favorite red grapes.

This wine has a decent layer of blackberry fruit, earth and spice with nice fuzzy tannins and that great Italian acidity that makes it perfect with food.


----------



## TommyDawg

Concannon, Central Coast, Pinot Noir. Nice. Merry Christmas!
Tom


----------



## Chouan

Buck's Fizz for breakfast, a g&t (with lime) at about 1200. A dry madeira as an aperitif before dinner, early because it's Christmas. A bottle of Blanquette de Limoux and a bottle of Fleurie with my dinner. Port afterwards, Taylor's, with a couple of glasses of Blandy's Madeira. A brandy or two (Armagnac), and a Grand Marnier to finish. That's me done for the night. Merry Christmas everyone, may God bless us, every one.


----------



## ajo

With Xmas lunch a bottle of Kooyong Estate Ferrous 2007 Pinot Noir, followed through the afternoon by Farr Rising Pinot Noir and a De Bortoli 2007 Noble One Desert wine. Today a selection of Tasmanian Piont Noir with dinner.


----------



## DrMac

A Mimosa for Christmas brunch today, then a glass of some crappy wine at the family shindig this evening.


----------



## Apatheticviews

Dragonberry Rum. Maybe a Dead Nazi to follow (Shot of Jagermeister & a shot of Rumpleminz in a glass).


----------



## DrMac

Apatheticviews said:


> Dragonberry Rum. Maybe a Dead Nazi to follow (Shot of Jagermeister & a shot of Rumpleminz in a glass).


Having a good time at the family gathering? Ha.


----------



## Apatheticviews

DrMac said:


> Having a good time at the family gathering? Ha.


I'm doing what I enjoy most on my days off.

Sitting in my chair, doing absolutely nothing.

Unfortunately... I return to work today. Someday I will get out of the retail trade.


----------



## Cruiser

As I type this I'm sipping on some 18 year old single malt Scotch, neat. It was a Christmas present so the only decent thing to do is to drink it so I don't appear to be ungrateful. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## DrMac

Cruiser said:


> As I type this I'm sipping on some 18 year old single malt Scotch, neat. It was a Christmas present so the only decent thing to do is to drink it so I don't appear to be ungrateful. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


Very nice, what kind were you gifted with? My brother gave me the Johnny Walker sampler (boring, but drinkable) and a 3-bottle sampler of Balvenie, which I will enjoy quite a bit.


----------



## Dripp

Sitting here enjoying some Eagle Rare single barrel bourbon and a little ice - great day.


----------



## catside

Henessy


----------



## Cruiser

DrMac said:


> Very nice, what kind were you gifted with?


Glenlivet. Previously I had only tried their 12 year old. It was good but the 18 is much better.

Cruiser


----------



## DrMac

Cruiser said:


> Glenlivet. Previously I had only tried their 12 year old. It was good but the 18 is much better.
> 
> Cruiser


I find the 12yo unoffensive but pretty boring. However, the 18yo is quite good, in my opinion. Congratulations on a great gift!

I had another Ranger IPA tonight - my favorite brew, currently.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

You have mentioned Ranger IPA quite a bit lately, Dr. You peaked my interest for an IPA and I ordered one out a few weeks ago. I hadn't had one in years and it was good, but I can't remember for the life of me who made it.

A Sam Adams Octoberfest. It turns out a local restaurant still had some. My favorite octoberfest.


----------



## Bermuda

Guinness for New Year's Eve


----------



## DrMac

The first post of the new year.....

Tonight, out with friends for dinner:

A Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA

and

A Bell's Two Hearted Ale


----------



## Bernie Zack

Tequila Rose, strawberry creme. Very odd Christmas gift, never had it, so I said, what the hell. Not bad.


----------



## JerseyJohn

My Christmas gift was a bottle of absinthe and a slotted spoon (for drizzling the water through a sugar cube). I've been studying the whole absinthe "ceremony" and I'll try it, but I doubt I'll give up my 5-1 Beefeater martini for it.


----------



## Bernie Zack

Killian's Red, a not so old classic.


----------



## KenR

Water. Trying to dry out from the Holidays.


----------



## Karl89

Gents

Was introduced to Peat Monster today. Not sure if I love it or hate it yet but its a rather bold taste.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Karl89 said:


> Gents
> 
> Was introduced to Peat Monster today. Not sure if I love it or hate it yet but its a rather bold taste.


That sounds bold. Tonight I had a Tennessee (bonded bourbon, lemon, maraschino) and a "Vesper" martini with Cocci Americano in place of the Kina Lillet. The Tennessee was ok, but the Vesper was much better than expected. It won't supplant a Gordon as my favorite gin drink, but it was surprisingly good.


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> That sounds bold. Tonight I had a Tennessee (bonded bourbon, lemon, maraschino) and a "Vesper" martini with Cocci Americano in place of the Kina Lillet. The Tennessee was ok, but the Vesper was much better than expected. It won't supplant a Gordon as my favorite gin drink, but it was surprisingly good.


I love the Vesper, it's a great cocktail.

Could you post a recipe for the Tennessee, if you know it? I'm a native Tennessean, and I happen to like those ingredients very much.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

DrMac said:


> I love the Vesper, it's a great cocktail.
> 
> Could you post a recipe for the Tennessee, if you know it? I'm a native Tennessean, and I happen to like those ingredients very much.


Unfortunately, I didn't really find a pleasing ratio for the Tennessee. It is basically a whiskey sour with maraschino as the sweetening agent, listed in David A. Embury's _The Fine Art of Mixing Drinks_. I made it initially at a 1.75:0.5:0.25 ratio (bourbon, lemon juice, maraschino) and it was too sour. I then doubled the maraschino in an attempt to bring balance. That made it a little too sweet.  Somewhere in between there is a good ratio. In next attempt, I may tone both of them down and set them equal. A good starting point for those who like the taste of bourbon.

As to the name, I have no idea why it is called a Tennessee. One would think it would be made with Tennessee whiskey if you were going to refer to it as such.


----------



## Cruiser

DoghouseReilly said:


> As to the name, I have no idea why it is called a Tennessee. One would think it would be made with Tennessee whiskey if you were going to refer to it as such.


That's what I was thinking. Wouldn't it more accurately be called a Kentucky? Of course many folks erroneously refer to Tennessee Whiskey as Bourbon.

Cruiser


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Very true on both points, although bourbon can be produced anywhere in the US.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Last night, a glass of Mumm Prestige brut and a Miami. Yet another drink named for a place, but this might actually be where it originated. At least it seems plausible. White rum, lime, a little sugar, a little creme de menthe. It tasted something like a poor man's mojito and although it was good, it won't replace it in my book.


----------



## Canadian

Brewhouse Pilsner. 24 cans for 19.95.

I couldn't find Pabst, and quite honestly, when I want a cold one, I can't be picky. Not on a junior man's budget.

That said, my favorite drink right now is a Pimm's Cup. 

Tom


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Right this minute??

Jameson.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Yesterday night, a nameless concoction: gin, lemon gastrique, maraschino. And an Old Style. The Old Style wasn't as good as I remember it to be.


----------



## MikeDT

A small bottle of local baijiu, tastes like paraffin but it's very strong.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde

What is an Old Style?


----------



## Auggie Brine

Woodford Reserve! It's a fantastic Kentucky Bourbon. Smooth, straight up. Highly recommended.


----------



## LeggeJP1

Yesterday, when celebrating V-day with my girlfriend--Bush Mills on the rocks.

At this moment, some chai tea.

In a few hours when I'm out celebrating V-day with my single friends, Glenlivet Archive neat. My favorite of the single-malts.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Earl of Ormonde said:


> What is an Old Style?


Sorry it took me so long to respond. Old Style is a cheap American lager. Not much to write home about, but good on a hot summer day.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

This may be a shameless plug, but anyone in the St. Louis area looking for a good classic cocktail or a spin on one should come see me at:

Kampai Sushi Bar
4949 West Pine Boulevard
Saint Louis, MO 63108

Here is my menu. Mixing has been a hobby of mine for years, but last weekend was my first behind the bar. You'll know you're in the right place when you see the bartender wearing the OCBD and repp tie.  Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> This may be a shameless plug, but anyone in the St. Louis area looking for a good classic cocktail or a spin on one should come see me at:
> 
> Kampai Sushi Bar
> 4949 West Pine Boulevard
> Saint Louis, MO 63108
> 
> Here is my menu. Mixing has been a hobby of mine for years, but last weekend was my first behind the bar. You'll know you're in the right place when you see the bartender wearing the OCBD and repp tie.  Now back to your regularly scheduled programming...


Your menu sounds great. I especially like the sound of the Commissioner and the Nettleton - is that last one named after the classic shoes, perchance?


----------



## DoghouseReilly

DrMac said:


> Your menu sounds great. I especially like the sound of the Commissioner and the Nettleton - is that last one named after the classic shoes, perchance?


Good to talk to you again, DrMac. Thank you very much. And yes the Nettleton is named after the shoe company of yore.  I thought it was a good, stately name for a scotch cocktail, but alas, no one has ordered it yet. It is one of my favorites and is quite delightful. If you ever find yourself in St. Louis, stop by and I will make you one.


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> Good to talk to you again, DrMac. Thank you very much. And yes the Nettleton is named after the shoe company of yore.  I thought it was a good, stately name for a scotch cocktail, but alas, no one has ordered it yet. It is one of my favorites and is quite delightful. If you ever find yourself in St. Louis, stop by and I will make you one.


I love scotch cocktails, and they're so hard to find. If you're ever in Chapel Hill, NC, stop by the Crunkleton. I have no association with it other than being a very satisfied patron. They make a great Blood and Sand, as well as a couple of original scotch cocktails as well.


----------



## ak622

Hi, I've been lurking for a long while and new to this thread. I just had a Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

DrMac said:


> I love scotch cocktails, and they're so hard to find. If you're ever in Chapel Hill, NC, stop by the Crunkleton. I have no association with it other than being a very satisfied patron. They make a great Blood and Sand, as well as a couple of original scotch cocktails as well.


I hadn't had a Blood and Sand until a month or so ago. A very unlikely combination, but makes a delicious drink. I need to try the scotch cocktail you mentioned a few months back. I hadn't given scotch much of a chance in a cocktail before. Time to reconsider.

I will be sure to keep the Crunkleton in mind. A friend of mine, one who provided the impetus behind the current revision of the menu, lives around Chapel Hill. My friends and I are talking about a trip there this summer.



ak622 said:


> Hi, I've been lurking for a long while and new to this thread. I just had a Sam Adams Boston Lager.


Welcome, AK. Sam Adams Boston Lager is one of my favorite beers. Got some in my fridge right now.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Tonight I skipped my usual 5:1 Beefeater martini and had a Sidecar: 3 oz. brandy, 1 oz. Cointreau and the juice of one small lime, shaken with ice and strained into a martini glass, garnished with a lime slice. I made one for my sister-in-law a few months ago and it's become her favorite cocktail. Vary the Cointreau/lime ratio to adjust the sweetness/tartness.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

JerseyJohn said:


> Tonight I skipped my usual 5:1 Beefeater martini and had a Sidecar: 3 oz. brandy, 1 oz. Cointreau and the juice of one small lime, shaken with ice and strained into a martini glass, garnished with a lime slice. I made one for my sister-in-law a few months ago and it's become her favorite cocktail. Vary the Cointreau/lime ratio to adjust the sweetness/tartness.


Very nice. I'm still stuck on a Gordon before dinner; 4:1 Brokers, amontillado sherry, dash of Peychaud's bitters. Have you had Broker's before? It's a great gin and very reasonably priced.

I quite enjoy a sidecar, but have been making a variation on a Jack Rose lately (Applejack instead of brandy w/ half and half Senior Curacao and grenadine). Which brandy do you use? I've become quite partial to St. Remy.


----------



## JerseyJohn

I've never tried Broker's or even seen it in our local stores. Where is it made? I've tried Bootles, Schenley, Gordon's, Tanqueray (regulate and Ten) and Hendrick's, but I keep coming back to Beefeater :tongue2: because it seems to me to be the "ginniest" tasting gin. Is Broker's really piney tasting? That's what I'm looking for. For example, Tanqueray, to me, is just mildly gin-flavored vodka with a gin label on it.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

JerseyJohn, I find Brokers has more piney flavor than even Beefeater. Here is a link:



Brokers is made in Birmingham, England in pot stills and made with water from a spring underneath the facility. I'd say it is as legit as you can get and at $17 a bottle from drinkupny.com, it's even cheaper than Beefeater where I am.

Tonight I made a rum sour with meyer lemons, Flor de Cana 4 yr, a little orgeat and grenadine. It turned out very nicely.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Thanks, DoghouseReilly. I read the reviews on Broker's gin and it sounds like something I'll want to try. I just have to find a source, local or NYC.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Jersey,

I like Drinkupny.com, as their prices are reasonable and free shipping is available on orders over $100. They also have a brick and mortar location at:

Borisal Liquor and Wine 
468 4th Ave 
Brooklyn, NY 11215

If you can't find anywhere closer, this would be a good bet.


----------



## carlisle_united

Right now I'm having a cup of Earl greay with a twist of lemon.


----------



## godeacs

I had several tasty Abita Ambers last night. I've enjoyed almost all of their beers, with the Amber and Purple Haze being my favorites.


----------



## dandymandy

Tonight it´s going to be a glass of my absolute favorite Rémy Martin V.S.O.P.


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray

carlisle_united said:


> Right now I'm having a cup of Earl grey with a twist of lemon.


 As a Scotsman I get to drink Empress, Lady or Earl Grey with milk. I read your post and put the kettle on.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Last night with dinner we had a 2002 Oriel Alma de Llicorella - a Spanish red from Priorat comarca. We don't get many Oriel wines in these parts but was very pleased with this one.

https://www.orielwines.com/wines/w_alma.php


----------



## RedBluff

Water with NO2.


----------



## dandymandy

Going with Jim Beam today. Back to basics etc.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Tried my hand at a mint julep Saturday. It turned out nicely.


----------



## BorderBandit

At the advice of DoghouseReilly, I'd like to say that last night I had the pleasure making Roquettes for friends and family. They were very well received.

For those not familiar I've copied a recipe and instructions that approximates my usual concoction:


1 cup (loosely packed) baby arugula plus additional for garnish
4 1/2 teaspoons dark agave nectar
41 /2 teaspoons fresh lime juice
1/2 cup Hendrick's Gin
Ice cubes
Combine 1 cup arugula, agave nectar, and lime juice in cocktail shaker. Muddle until arugula is wilted and crushed thoroughly. Add gin. Fill cocktail shaker with ice cubes. Cover and shake. Strain into glasses filled with ice cubes. Garnish drinks with excess arugula.

Tips: Use fresh squeezed persian limes, not key. Keep the Hendricks ICE COLD. Make sure to filter thoroughly the muddled arugula as it will turn brown and unsightly.

Prost!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

BB, never heard of a Roquette. I'll have to get some arugula, and admittedly some Hendrick's, and try one out.

Tonight, probably a daiquiri variation w/ grapefruit juice. I have a grapefruit in the fridge, begging to be used.


----------



## TMMKC

Elsa Biancho 2009 Torrontes


----------



## TommyDawg

Had sherry for the first time tonight. Lustau. Very very good, imho. My wife had a Kir Royale cocktail as apperetif.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Very nice. What type of sherry? I have the Lustau Amontillado Los Arcos. It works very well as a substitute for vermouth in a martini.


----------



## TommyDawg

^ I know it was a rare cream, but do not know the specific variety. It was actually quite dark in color. Dry. Room temp. Now I wish I knew or bothered to write it down. Would love to find it in a store.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

It sounds delicious. I love sherry as a pre/post dinner drink. Drinkupny.com has a few Lustau's. They have free shipping over $100 too.

Link


----------



## BorderBandit

Last night, I had a "dirty beer". It's also known as "bier mit coke" or a "colaweizen". Basically it's 3/4 Hefeweizen with 1/4 coke. When I was in Germany this was pretty popular, as was Hefeweizen mixed with various fruit syrups.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^That sounds interesting. Mixing with beer is something often overlooked, methinks. I have a drink in mind with a porter and akvavit I need to try sometime.

Tonight was a Mai Tai.

1 Saint James Royal Ambre Martinique
1 Appleton V/O
1 fresh lime
.5 Senior Curacao of Curacao
.25 orgeat

Serve with crushed ice or on the rocks. Garnish with lime shell, pineapple, maraschino cherry, or other miscellaneous fruit on hand.

I just bought that bottle of Saint James on Sunday and have been itching to try it in a mai tai ever since. It turned out pretty good.


----------



## Phenom

Sipping some DonQ Gran Anejo rum. The rum was a gift making it taste even better.


----------



## ada8356

Saint Arnolds Amber


----------



## dks202

Shiner Bock!


----------



## ada8356

^
|
had one of those a few hours ago


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cafe Bustelo coffee


----------



## joezasada

Red Racer India Pale ALe from Central City Brewing in Surry, BC - this has become my current favorite beverage.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Made a Straits Sling last night.


----------



## Pooh Bang

I love that everyone is making IPA's now... it use to be uncommon to find them...


----------



## DrMac

DoghouseReilly said:


> Made a Straits Sling last night.


That's one of my favorite cocktail blogs. Also, a great drink.


----------



## BorderBandit

My favorite style and brand of beer, Yeti Imperial Stout.

Too thin to cut, too thick to pour. So dark, light cannot escape its surface...mmmmm.


----------



## eagle2250

No alcohol around these parts today. With temps in the mid 90's, yesterday's preferred drink was freshly squeezed, iced lemonade. Should todays storms not break the heat wave endured over the past few days, we might just stick with the iced lemonade today! :icon_scratch


----------



## BorderBandit

Last night while enjoying the company of a voluptuous lady a with a stunning smile, I had a new beer. Left Hand Brewery's new TNT beer. It has a thick, smokey flavor like a German style Rauchbier, but it's actually brewed with Chinese tea. Very odd, tastes like drinking a brisket. Good in small doses, but at the end of the bottle you feel like you've smoked a pack of Marlboros.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Wow, that sounds quite interesting. I'll have to give it a try if I see it.

Going to try something different tonight. It's something like a brandy dry stinger, but with brandy muddled with mint leaves instead of creme 'd menthe, orgeat as a sweetener, and a dash of angostura. It will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## TMMKC

Greg Norman Petite Syrah. Uninspiring, but drinkable. Besides, my client was paying for it...so who am I to argue?


----------



## BorderBandit

DoghouseReilly said:


> Wow, that sounds quite interesting. I'll have to give it a try if I see it.


No you don't! That's MY voluptuous woman for me to try, get your own! :icon_smile_big:


----------



## BorderBandit

Oh and tonight was a Margarita, but a Margarita made by freezing fresh squeezed lime juice into cubes and using that to make it nice and slushy. Dad's recipe.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

BorderBandit said:


> No you don't! That's MY voluptuous woman for me to try, get your own! :icon_smile_big:


LOL... I... uhh... meant the beer. Yeah... 



BorderBandit said:


> Oh and tonight was a Margarita, but a Margarita made by freezing fresh squeezed lime juice into cubes and using that to make it nice and slushy. Dad's recipe.


Very nice. That would be a good way to save some lime juice too; if you have a bunch of limes about to go bad.


----------



## Bandit44

Just had an American Amber & will follow that up with a Rye Pale Ale. Both are my housebrand. Homebrewing is why I'm a 46xl instead of a 42xl.:icon_smile_big:


----------



## DrMac

Had a couple of Seeing Double IPAs from Foothills Brewing in Winston-Salem, NC tonight. They were excellent.


----------



## TMMKC

Tanguerey Gimlet on the rocks (fresh lime juice and homemade simple syrup, of course)


----------



## ZachGranstrom

20oz caramel macchiato.


----------



## Bjorn

Bruichladdich Octomore. Tastes like fire.


----------



## TMMKC

Coffee, right now. Possibly a bloddy mary after my 10:30 tennis match at the club...or a vodka/lemonade/club soda by the pool.

Had a Samuel Adams Summer Ale last night...not great, but not bad either.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

That Sam Adams sounds like my Schlafly Summer Lager last night. Unimpressive; even compared to some of the macro-brews, IMO.


----------



## valeria

cafe latte with a lot of sugar... I prefer to wait a little for the long island


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I made a Forty Seven last night. Another daiquiri variation, Mr. Embury named it after a drink he made for his guests at his 1947 New Years Eve party. You'll find it in the _Fine Art of Mixing Drinks_. I took a couple small liberties with the recipe below.

1.75 White rum (I used Matusalem Platino)
0.25 Jamacian rum (Appleton V/O)
1 lime juice
0.25 Gran Marnier (Gran Gala; not as complex and a little sweeter)
0.25 Falernum

Shake with ice and serve in a chilled cocktail glass. Decorate with a piece of candied ginger on a tooth pick, if you got it. My sister bought a tin of candied ginger recently and didn't care for it. Finding it in my posession, I decided to make this drink. It turned out well.


----------



## mommatook1

12yr Glenfiddich. After a week of watching the kids by myself. I deserve it.


----------



## Canadian

Stella. Straight from the bottle. Maybe a PBR later on if I feel like it. 

It's warm but windy outside, so I don't really have any reason to drink, except that the mere action refreshes me. Cheap beer isn't always perfect for today's weather, but at 3 bucks a bottle, you can't lose.

Tom


----------



## Titus_A

I made a negroni this evening. The recipe I have calls for 1:1:1 Campari:Vermouth:Gin, which I have found to be a bit overly medicinal. It probably will require a bit more refining, but I found a slight variation to be an improvement: 

1 part gin
1 part soda water
3/4 part campari
3/4 part vermouth

The soda cuts the campari and prevents it from coating one's mouth like cough syrup, leaving just the pleasant citrus taste.


----------



## Bjorn

Got a crick in my back today. Lagavulin helps.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Titus_A said:


> I made a negroni this evening. The recipe I have calls for 1:1:1 Campari:Vermouth:Gin, which I have found to be a bit overly medicinal. It probably will require a bit more refining, but I found a slight variation to be an improvement:
> 
> 1 part gin
> 1 part soda water
> 3/4 part campari
> 3/4 part vermouth
> 
> The soda cuts the campari and prevents it from coating one's mouth like cough syrup, leaving just the pleasant citrus taste.


Very nice. I don't care for the "agreed upon" recipe, either, and typically do 1.5 gin, 0.5 vermouth, and 0.25 or 0.5 Campari. Try adding a dash of orange bitters, teaspoon of orange juice, or twist of orange to really set it off.

Made some sangria for the first time today. I used a bottle of last year's Beaujolais Nouveau and it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Titus_A

DoghouseReilly said:


> Very nice. I don't care for the "agreed upon" recipe, either, and typically do 1.5 gin, 0.5 vermouth, and 0.25 or 0.5 Campari. Try adding a dash of orange bitters, teaspoon of orange juice, or twist of orange to really set it off.


Hmm, I hadn't thought of the orange bitters. I hunted a bottle down last year for something in particular . . . now I can't seem to remember what drink that was. Might as well try 'em in this.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I settle for orange bitters here but like an orange peel best. Give it a twist over the glass, rub it around the rim, and drop it in. IMO, it makes a negroni.


----------



## JerseyJohn

I don't like soda in a negroni, either. I've never gotten soda in any bar or restaurant. I also go for 1.5/1/1. I prefer an actual half-slice of orange, rather than bitters or peel.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

^ Good call, JerseyJohn. I can see the slice being pretty good. Also something to look at is using Aperol instead of Campari. It is a little sweeter and has a nice orange flavor.


----------



## TommyDawg

Buffalo Trace, over rough crushed ice. Barrel #30, to be exact. Beautiful. Normally I am done with bourbon in the warm weather, but its a really nice evening, just below 70 degrees and sun sinking below the hills.
Tom


----------



## mommatook1

TommyDawg said:


> Buffalo Trace, over rough crushed ice. Barrel #30, to be exact. Beautiful. Normally I am done with bourbon in the warm weather, but its a really nice evening, just below 70 degrees and sun sinking below the hills.
> Tom


I just discovered buffalo trace earlier this year, great stuff.


----------



## fashionista21

Martini


----------



## Titus_A

Pimm's Cup: 7Up and Pimm's No. 1, garnish with a cucumber. It might be the most delightfully quaffable summer drink ever devised. Although, if you follow the recipe on the bottle, you should use a collins glass, not a large American tumbler: then you get too much 7Up.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I love a Pimms. If you ever run out or just want to try one, you can make a close approximation with one of these recipes:

https://www.artofdrink.com/archive/popular-cocktails/pimms-cup

https://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/life_and_style/food_and_drink/wine/article1142697.ece


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A Mojito:

2 oz Don Q white rum
1 oz fresh lime
0.25 oz brown sugar syrup (2.5:1, sugar and water)
0.25 oz Cruzan Black Strap rum (not necessary, but just for fun)
Dash of Angostura bitters
About a dozen mint leaves

Muddle everything but white rum in a collins glass for a few minutes. Add white rum, fill it with ice, top it off with club soda, and stir it a few times. Hits the spot on yet another 96 degree, 75% humidity day.


----------



## Bjorn

Pistonhead Low Ridin' Lager

Pretty good mainstream brew. Lots of hops. 

I've never had Pimms. Will have to try.


----------



## mommatook1

+1 for pims today. Three actually, there was a nice gal with a pitcher topping everyone off.

They tend to put quite a bit more fruit in them over here; usually strawberry, apple, cucumber, orange, and mint leaves. I like it better this way compared to just cucumber slices.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

:icon_smile_big:


----------



## BorderBandit

Damn long day yesterday.

3 fingers of bourbon
1 finger of amaretto
1 chunk of ice
Hot tub and Coltrane
Sleep


----------



## DoghouseReilly

This morning, cafe bustelo from a moka pot and a McDonalds coffee. I had three job interviews this week and just finished the last one this morning. Tonight, I'm making a celebratory drink. Maybe a julep...


----------



## Titus_A

As for myself, I spent yesterday drinking gatorade, fighting a bout of strep throat. Doghouse, on the other hand, knows where it's at:



DoghouseReilly said:


> Tonight, I'm making a celebratory drink. Maybe a julep...


That is a possibility that necessitates reproduction of the most eloquent description of the drink ever penned, courtesy of Lt. Col. Simon Bolivar Buckner, Jr., USA, West Point, 1937:
My dear General Connor,
Your letter requesting my formula for mixing mint juleps leaves me in the same position in which Captain Barber found himself when asked how he was able to carve the image of an elephant from a block of wood. He replied that it was a simple process consisting merely of whittling off the part that didn't look like an elephant.
The preparation of the quintessence of gentlemanly beverages can be described only in like terms. A mint julep is not the product of a _FORMULA_. It is a _CEREMONY_ and must be performed by a gentleman possessing a true sense of the artistic, a deep reverence for the ingredients and a proper appreciation of the occasion. It is a rite that must not be entrusted to a novice, a statistician, nor a Yankee. It is a heritage of the old South, an emblem of hospitality and a vehicle in which noble minds can travel together upon the flower-strewn paths of happy and congenial thought.
So far as the mere mechanics of the operation are concerned, the procedure, stripped of its ceremonial embellishments, can be described as follows:
Go to a spring where cool, crystal-clear water bubbles from under a bank of dew-washed ferns. In a consecrated vessel, dip up a little water at the source. Follow the stream through its banks of green moss and wildflowers until it broadens and trickles through beds of mint growing in aromatic profusion and waving softly in the summer breezes. Gather the sweetest and tenderest shoots and gently carry them home. Go to the sideboard and select a decanter of Kentucky Bourbon, distilled by a master hand, mellowed with age yet still vigorous and inspiring. An ancestral sugar bowl, a row of silver goblets, some spoons and some ice and you are ready to start.
In a canvas bag, pound twice as much ice as you think you will need. Make it fine as snow, keep it dry and do not allow it to degenerate into slush.
In each goblet, put a slightly heaping teaspoonful of granulated sugar, barely cover this with spring water and slightly bruise one mint leaf into this, leaving the spoon in the goblet. Then pour elixir from the decanter until the goblets are about one-fourth full. Fill the goblets with snowy ice, sprinkling in a small amount of sugar as you fill. Wipe the outsides of the goblets dry and embellish copiously with mint.
Then comes the important and delicate operation of frosting. By proper manipulation of the spoon, the ingredients are circulated and blended until Nature, wishing to take a further hand and add another of its beautiful phenomena, encrusts the whole in a glittering coat of white frost. Thus harmoniously blended by the deft touches of a skilled hand, you have a beverage eminently appropriate for honorable men and beautiful women.
When all is ready, assemble your guests on the porch or in the garden, where the aroma of the juleps will rise Heavenward and make the birds sing. Propose a worthy toast, raise the goblet to your lips, bury your nose in the mint, inhale a deep breath of its fragrance and sip the nectar of the gods.
Being overcome by thirst, I can write no further.
Sincerely,
S.B. Buckner, Jr.​


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Titus_A said:


> Pimm's Cup: 7Up and Pimm's No. 1,


I make those for my Mrs., garnish optional, I must try the cucumber...

I've developed a taste for the new Stella Cans.

I'd probably drink anything that came in a tall-boy can!!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Titus_A said:


> That is a possibility that necessitates reproduction of the most eloquent description of the drink ever penned, courtesy of Lt. Col. Simon Bolivar Buckner, Jr., USA, West Point, 1937...


That is how you do a real drink recipe. Thanks for posting; it was pleasure to read. Julep it is.


----------



## mommatook1

Last night was pints of Tetleys followed by pitchers of margaritas... 

Ughh


----------



## TMMKC

A Dark & Stormy on the patio.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

TMMKC said:


> A Dark & Stormy on the patio.


I like.

A mojito, a couple of glasses of cheap Spanish wine, and a Budweiser from a plastic cup. It's homecoming season in the middle west.


----------



## MikeDT

Baijiu

Pijiu









Cabernet Sauvignon









Gan bei!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

TMMKC said:


> A Dark & Stormy on the patio.


Careful, too many and your tongue will get all fuzzy the next day!!


----------



## Jovan

Gordon's Gin, three ice cubes, and Seagram's Tonic Water.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. Just polishing off the first pot of Folgers, for the day! We fire up the second pot at 1300 hours. Aim High!


----------



## Jovan

Just a Coca-Cola for lunch at the moment...


----------



## JerseyJohn

The usual - 5:1 Beefeater martini, Stock vermouth, jalapeño-stuffed olive (shaken, not stirred :icon_smile_big


----------



## Jovan

Gin should be stirred instead of shaken.


----------



## CelticCol

Hi Guys, Last night I discovered Blue Tongue Lager and was pleasantly surprised, could be an Australian drink though.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Jovan said:


> Gin should be stirred instead of shaken.


I like mine _really _cold, and shaking is just a whole lot faster than stirring, with no downside that I'm aware of. I can get it down to about 17°F in under 30 seconds. I know it's good and cold when the cocktail shaker freezes to the towel! :tongue2:


----------



## McKay

JerseyJohn said:


> I like mine _really _cold, and shaking is just a whole lot faster than stirring, with no downside that I'm aware of. I can get it down to about 17°F in under 30 seconds. I know it's good and cold when the cocktail shaker freezes to the towel! :tongue2:


Gin (and presumably any other 80-proof spirit) can be kept in the freezer. It will turn just slightly viscous, but won't freeze.


----------



## Jovan

That's usually what I do, but since moving in with the s/o there's very little freezer space.


----------



## JerseyJohn

McKay said:


> Gin (and presumably any other 80-proof spirit) can be kept in the freezer. It will turn just slightly viscous, but won't freeze.


I doubt Beefeater, at 94 proof, would freeze at -4°F, but it would take me more than 30 seconds to walk down to the freezer (which is in the basement) ...


----------



## Sun.ny

For me, it will be 'Cointreau on the rocks' tonight. Did you know that Cointreau and Triple sec. were the same thing? Just found an you might be interested in.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Sun.ny said:


> Did you know that Cointreau and Triple sec. were the same thing?


Cointreau is a type of triple sec. But it's not the same thing as the (much cheaper) Bols Triple Sec bartenders usually use in margaritas. Cointreau is spicier and a lot less sweet - probably mostly because it has a lot more alcohol - 40% vs. 21%. There's also curacao, another "triple sec" orange liqueur, which also comes in a blue version for making blue drinks like blue margaritas. I've occasionally made a blue martini (it only takes a few drops of the stuff), or even a purple one (blue curacao and grenadine). I tell people the blue martini is Windex - it has alcohol in it and is a lot cheaper than gin :smile:.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Bitberger, in a tall cold can, of course!!


----------



## Jovan

Cool thread successfully revived. 

*pats self on back and sees that no one else cares...*


----------



## Titus_A

Jovan said:


> Gin should be stirred instead of shaken.


This is really only an issue for clear gin drinks served neat: if you're mixing the gin with a colored mixer or liquor or soda water, you're not going to have the clarity that stirring preserves anyways. So feel perfectly free to shake your bees knees, negronis, and gin rickeys. Do stir the martini, pace Mr. Bond.


----------



## mommatook1

Found a place in London that pours Buffalo Trace... Check.


----------



## RedBluff

Lipton Raspberry White Tea mixed 50/50 with mineral water.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Glad to see a renewed interest here. It was starting to feel like the WAYWT thread in the Fashion forum. 

Missus and I had mojitos tonight. A perfect drink for this heat.

And if I could weigh in on the shaken v. stirring debate: I'm with Jersey. I like 'em cold with little melt and don't notice a difference in texture between the two. Keeping your gin in the freezer is an option as well, but I have always thought it a bit odd. Whatever suits you, though tradition states it be stirred.

BTW, here's a small study on shaking and ice cubes, if anyone is interested. I found it fairly enlightening.


----------



## Jovan

I've always stirred my gin martinis and shaken my vodka ones. If it's good enough for Bond, it's good enough for me.


----------



## mommatook1

The Great British Beer Festival... Tried about a half dozen different cask ales.


----------



## Binkie Baumont

A Nip of Champagne to celebrate a friends Birthday


----------



## thebot

Red Hook Summer Wit .. Excellent for warm weather and with just a slight hint of ginger.


----------



## Jovan

Saint Brendan's and refridgerated coffee from this morning in an Irish coffee mug.


----------



## Titus_A

Had a Lazy Magnolia Brewery Southern Pecan Nut Brown Ale the other day and a Smithwick's yesterday. The former is quite good and downright fantastic on tap if you live down here and can get it. The latter isn't anything to write home about, but it's a solid go-to in a bar with a run-of-the-mill selection on tap.


----------



## TMMKC

Kim Crawford Sav Blanc. Kept it to one small glass...I have some team tennis to play in an hour! LOL


----------



## Jovan

Just tried some Blue Sky Cola. Girlfriend was really excited to get this at our local Fresh Market, since she didn't think Gainesville had it. It's very different from Coca-Cola or Pepsi, but refreshing and tasty nonetheless.



Titus_A said:


> Had a Lazy Magnolia Brewery Southern Pecan Nut Brown Ale the other day and a Smithwick's yesterday. The former is quite good and downright fantastic on tap if you live down here and can get it. The latter isn't anything to write home about, but it's a solid go-to in a bar with a run-of-the-mill selection on tap.


 Anything is better than American brands that taste like carbonated water.


----------



## TommyDawg

TMMKC said:


> Kim Crawford Sav Blanc. Kept it to one small glass...I have some team tennis to play in an hour! LOL


I really like the Kim Crawford. It sings.
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg

Gascon Malbec. Not bad.
Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A Brokers martini with a dash of orange bitters and green Chartreuse. It was an good change from the typical martini.


----------



## TMMKC

Just finished drinking Caipirinhas by the fire pit with a friend who brought a bottle of cachaca back for me from Brazil. Potent...to say the least. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Jovan

Saint Brendan's Irish Cream, Sweetwater Organic Coffee, and four ice cubes.


----------



## bernoulli

TMMKC said:


> Just finished drinking Caipirinhas by the fire pit with a friend who brought a bottle of cachaca back for me from Brazil. Potent...to say the least. :drunken_smilie:


Ah, the potency of Caipirinhas! The idea is that the sugar and the lime cuts on the alcohol and it turns the very strong cachaça into a very refreshing drink that tastes kind of soda. After some capirinhas the alcohol makes itself present and you cannot stand up straight to save your life.

Right now I am drinking a straight from the cask Caol Ila, one of the good, but not the cream of the crop, Islay scotches.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

An aviation.


----------



## JerseyJohn

DoghouseReilly said:


> A Brokers martini with a dash of orange bitters and green Chartreuse. It was an good change from the typical martini.


I finally found Brokers gin, which you introduced me to some months ago. My nephew had it - it's apparently readily available in NH where he lives, though not here in NJ. I enjoyed a couple of martinis with it. It's definitely a powerfully flavored gin - not your vodka-drinker's "pretend" gin like Tanqueray. It's at least as spicy as my favorite, Beefeater. I'm going to stick with Beefeater, though. I found Brokers to have an unidentifiable "chemical" flavor vs. Beefeater's predominantly juniper flavor - but de gustibus, etc... Thanks for the tip - I always enjoy trying something new.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Oh really? I thought I caught a hint of that myself recently. Broker's is really the only gin I drink nowadays, so its very possible that I have grown accustomed to whatever that taste is. I'll have to get a bottle of Beefeater and try it out. Thank you for confirming a hunch.


----------



## TommyDawg

Smuttynose "Old brown dog ale". Nice for fall. We are expecting snow here this weekend. Plenty of beer for a football weekend...
GO DAWGS! Sic em. Woof woof woof!

Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Nice, Tommy. I can't remember the last brown ale I had. Marzen (Oktoberfest) has been my beer of choice lately.

Last night I had a Jack Rose with Laird's Bottled in Bond and homemade grenadine. It just seems like a good time of the year for applejack. And despite being a total pain, fresh squeezed pomegranate juice is worth it for your grenadine. It sure didn't seem that way right afterwards, though.

Today I may try my hand at a Remember the Maine or something with fernet. I just bought a bottle I'm itching to try in something.


----------



## TommyDawg

Bordeaux. 2009 Chateau Haut Grand Jean. Sounds pretty fancy, huh! I am trying bordeaux for the first time. It was a nice value, and is very enjoyable. 
Tom


----------



## Jovan

Cutty Sark on the rocks.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

I love Bordeaux. Speaking of French wines, Beaujolais Nouveau is out this weekend. The two aren't really comparable, but I enjoy them both.


----------



## Bjorn

New acquisition:


Hopefully it will last a while, if I'm good at drinking the cheaper stuff. Which I know I'm not...


----------



## TommyDawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> I love Bordeaux. Speaking of French wines, Beaujolais Nouveau is out this weekend. The two aren't really comparable, but I enjoy them both.


I am trying to learn more about wines in general, and French, which I know nothing about. Interesting you mention the Beaujolais coming out. I always thought of that as a spring or summer wine, more light and fruity. Is that the case? Anyway, the fun for me is trying new wines and learning the differences and what I like or not. "So much wine, so little time" 

Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Tom, you're spot on. Beaujolais Nouveau is the first French wine of the year and only aged for a few weeks before it is released. Light, fruity, young, but enjoyable. The aged Beaujolais shares the same qualities, but is just plain better and a bargain, if you ask me. I'm in the same boat with wine; I don't think I could run out of new ones to try in the near future. Try some Spanish ones if you get a chance. I've had a few Tempranillo wines lately that were pretty good.


----------



## TMMKC

Some very inexpensive...and not very good...Petit Sirah. Then again, I am busy touching up paint in the living and dining rooms in advance of the Thanksgiving onslaught. Cheap or not...the wine makes the task bearable.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DoghouseReilly said:


> Beaujolais Nouveau is out this weekend.


The Sierra Neveda Celebration Ale just came out too!!

What a week!!


----------



## DoghouseReilly

TMMKC said:


> Some very inexpensive...and not very good...Petit Sirah. Then again, I am busy touching up paint in the living and dining rooms in advance of the Thanksgiving onslaught. Cheap or not...the wine makes the task bearable.


I second your painting experience; I just finished the Beaujolais and the painting job in the master bath. Only one of those I enjoyed.



WouldaShoulda said:


> The Sierra Neveda Celebration Ale just came out too!!
> 
> What a week!!


Sam Adams Winter Lager is out as well, although I don't know when it first appeared. A decent brew.


----------



## TommyDawg

Well, I was so excited today. I got out my bottle of 1997 St. Joseph Offerus, decanted it for about 30 minutes. Poured my taster glass, gave it a swirl and taste only to find it had turned! OOoohhh. Nasty. I've always wondered what turned wine tastes like, now I know. Very disappointed. But, I always have a plan B. Had a 2010 Cab called Line 39. Central Coast. Nice.
Tom


----------



## Hardiw1

LSU - Arkansas game


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Stocked up on Wisniowka over the weekend.

Na Zdrowie!!


----------



## David J. Cooper

TommyDawg said:


> Well, I was so excited today. I got out my bottle of 1997 St. Joseph Offerus, decanted it for about 30 minutes. Poured my taster glass, gave it a swirl and taste only to find it had turned! OOoohhh. Nasty. I've always wondered what turned wine tastes like, now I know. Very disappointed. But, I always have a plan B. Had a 2010 Cab called Line 39. Central Coast. Nice.
> Tom


Was it corked or just dead. Fourteen years from harvest seems a little long for that wine. I assume you're talking about the JL Chave wine. If it smelled of vinegar, that can some times blow off.


----------



## Paul Sherman

Enjoying Crown Royal.....oh so good!


----------



## TommyDawg

David J. Cooper said:


> Was it corked or just dead. Fourteen years from harvest seems a little long for that wine. I assume you're talking about the JL Chave wine. If it smelled of vinegar, that can some times blow off.


It was vinegar! Agree that is quite long for that wine. It was not mine all that time, and there was a good chance that it had not been stored well, and I knew that when I got it (I did not buy it. Someone gave it to me, and I'm not sure they knew who had it before them either). So for free, I took a chance. And yes, it was the Chave. I got 6 bottles in the batch from this same person, an assortement of Cabs, Sirah, and this french red. All were from the same situation, and so far, this has been the only one that was bad. I have had four very good, one bad, and one remaining (a 1996 Ravenswood Petite Sirah). Will break that one open for Christmas... Hoping it will be quite wonderful!
Tom


----------



## toadbra

Today is a good friends 40th birthday and after work I'm going to enjoy a Manhattan (Woodford Reserve) with him. Cheers!


----------



## rebeccaw

Just returned from Peru and am hooked on Pisco sours - Throw Pisco brandy, lemon, lime, egg whites (to make it frothy), sugar and ice in a blender.


----------



## TommyDawg

rebeccaw said:


> Just returned from Peru and am hooked on Pisco sours - Throw Pisco brandy, lemon, lime, egg whites (to make it frothy), sugar and ice in a blender.


 Wow. Sounds great!
Tom


----------



## TommyDawg

Flying Winemaker Tempranillo. Really smooth, nice finish!
Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Nice, Tommy. I had a little Tempranillo with dinner. A nightcap: a ginger beer and scotch highball. This time around I cut the sugar down to a quarter of what the recipe calls for and used a little more yeast. Dry, fizzy, and delicious.


----------



## TommyDawg

El Coto Rioja, 2007. 
Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A Vieux Carré.


----------



## TommyDawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> A Vieux Carré.


Great looking recipe. I had never heard of this. Thanks for sharing. 
TD


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Domaine Chandon Reserve Pinot Noir Brut. Happy New Year, fellas.


----------



## TommyDawg

Zardetto Prosecco last night, followed by mimosas this morning! Happy new year to all!


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## DrMac

Hardiw1 said:


>


That's a fantastic beer.


----------



## Bjorn

Hardiw1 said:


>


+1 good stuff


----------



## Hardiw1

^^ First time trying it, 100% agree with you.


----------



## Jovan

Rex Goliath 2007 Shiraz


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A decent Trader Joe's, Spanish-made Tempranillo. 

I've been picking a few bottles of wine up when I head over there lately. You fellows have any suggestion?


----------



## Jovan

Stolichnaya and three Mezzetta Martini Olives


----------



## JerseyJohn

As of New Years, nothing.:frown: After losing a bunch of weight, dropping about 5" off my waist and buying some new clothes, my waistline had crept back up a bit after the holidays. Alcohol seems to stimulate my evening appetite, so I've given up my pre-dinner Beefeater martinis until I lose 10 pounds. I've got about 4-5 more to go (I'd guess by about mid-March). I treat myself to a glass of wine on the weekends (Ménage à Trois cabernet or Coppola Chard).


----------



## Joe Frances

Disagree with your idea that style is unimportant and that drinking is the only thing. That being said, I am enjoying a Michter's American Whiskey and soda in my best vintage dressing gown and velvet slippers. Style and a good drink. That's the thing!


----------



## Jovan

There's nothing wrong with feeling a bit like Don Draper (minus all the adultery and misogynism).


----------



## TommyDawg

DoghouseReilly said:


> A decent Trader Joe's, Spanish-made Tempranillo.
> 
> I've been picking a few bottles of wine up when I head over there lately. You fellows have any suggestion?


Hey Reilly. The best tempranillo I've had lately is one called Volver 2009 single vineyard. The label is white with a blue inset, with gold writing. $15 at the store, but may not be that easy to find. Its more full bodied, with nice smooth finish. 
Tom


----------



## Dickstar

Friday night means random beer at random places for me.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Thanks, Tommy. I'll have to try to track that down. The reviews on Cellar Tracker look pretty good.



TommyDawg said:


> Hey Reilly. The best tempranillo I've had lately is one called Volver 2009 single vineyard. The label is white with a blue inset, with gold writing. $15 at the store, but may not be that easy to find. Its more full bodied, with nice smooth finish.
> Tom


----------



## Francisco D'Anconia

Buying a bottle of Bowmore Mariner right now


----------



## TommyDawg

Tolloy savignon blanc with shrimp scampi.


----------



## sgriswold

Wife and I are on our second bottle of a Bordeaux-style blend from a friend's winery/ranch. They named it "Hillbilly Boar-Doe." Awesome.


----------



## TommyDawg

An Italian Chardonnay. Scagliola 2007. From Piemont DOC. Paired with my dinner by my personal somolier. Had chicken with marsala, mascarpone cheese, dijon, mushrooms garlic and onion. Yummmm.
Tom


----------



## Jovan

sgriswold said:


> Wife and I are on our second bottle of a Bordeaux-style blend from a friend's winery/ranch. They named it "Hillbilly Boar-Doe." Awesome.


I like it.

Tonight, Russian Standard (the best vodka ever) and three vermouth olives.


----------



## ajo

When the sun sets a large Hendricks and tonic with cucumber and a lot of ice. With dinner a bottle of Tasmanian 9th Island Pinot Noir


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Gin sour with lime, Grand Marnier and an egg white. Turned out pretty ok, actually.


----------



## ATL

Right now, I'm drinking Genessee Cream Ale, the best cheap beer on the planet.

I spent the majority of my evening running around getting strange spices in order to create homemade bitters.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Which recipe you using? I'm trying out this one.


----------



## ATL

It's the house bitters recipe from Brand Thomas Parsons' Bitters book (https://btparsons.com/bitters/). I know there are probably better recipes out there, but I thought I'd start here and expand if I felt inclined.

Calls for star anise, cardamom pods, vanilla bean, cinnamon, dried orange peel, dried tart cherries and a hole bunch of other stuff. Rye whiskey base. I have everything except the cassia and quassia chips.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

ATL said:


> Right now, I'm drinking Genessee Cream Ale, the best cheap beer on the planet.


Do you still feel that way a few hours later when you smell the after effect??


----------



## Hardiw1

Thought the viewers of this thread would like to see the wine rack I made for my wife. I'm more of a beer guy, but my wife decided I was going to make this for her wine. As Rambler says "she who must be obeyed" :icon_hailthee:


----------



## Hardiw1

Excellent locally brewed pale ale.


----------



## TommyDawg

Like the wine rack Hardiw! Nice design, and turned out sharp. Thanks for sharing. 
Tom


----------



## Hardiw1

Thanks TD.


----------



## TommyDawg

Shipyard prelude special ale.


----------



## Hardiw1

TommyDawg said:


> Shipyard prelude special ale.


How is that? What I read says it's a winter warmer that's not too over the top on the spices.


----------



## sigmax

Tito's vodka martini's and I think my wife & I have decided to this may be the first day of the spring for mohito's with a rum from a small distillery in florida.


----------



## TommyDawg

Hardiw1 said:


> How is that? What I read says it's a winter warmer that's not too over the top on the spices.


 Correct. If it had too much spice I would not like it. Not too sweet or heavily malted either. Think of it like a good American style ale. Very drinkable. Give it a try before spring gets here solid...
Tom


----------



## Hardiw1

TommyDawg said:


> Correct. If it had too much spice I would not like it. Not too sweet or heavily malted either. Think of it like a good American style ale. Very drinkable. Give it a try before spring gets here solid...
> Tom


I'm going to see if I can track some down while this cold front is still here.


----------



## TommyDawg

A nice red from Italy tonight. Its called Giaco. 2007. Its a blend of Cabernet, cabernet franc and merlot. 
Tom


----------



## JerseyJohn

I tried a "Horse's Neck" tonight - a couple of ounces of Beefeater in Gosling's ginger beer, served over ice in a highball glass. I'm not sure if Gosling's is "authentic" - the recipe actually calls for ginger ale, which is a lot sweeter and less "gingery" - but it was pretty tasty. The main feature of a true Horse's Neck is a big, long spiral of lemon peel left hanging half in and half out of the glass. I got the technique from the web - you cut a spiral down the lemon, leaving a thin space between each revolution; then you set that aside for other uses and cut the remainder, which is the part you actually use. A lot of work for a bit of "flash", but I thought I'd try it for fun.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

JerseyJohn said:


> I tried a "Horse's Neck" tonight - a couple of ounces of Beefeater in Gosling's ginger beer, served over ice in a highball glass. I'm not sure if Gosling's is "authentic" - the recipe actually calls for ginger ale, which is a lot sweeter and less "gingery" - but it was pretty tasty. The main feature of a true Horse's Neck is a big, long spiral of lemon peel left hanging half in and half out of the glass. I got the technique from the web - you cut a spiral down the lemon, leaving a thin space between each revolution; then you set that aside for other uses and cut the remainder, which is the part you actually use. A lot of work for a bit of "flash", but I thought I'd try it for fun.


Well done, Jersey. I've tried the spiraled peel before but with little luck. Glad it turned out for you.

After mowing, overseeding, and fertilizing my lawn:









With dinner:









Fruity but not sweetly so. Good stuff, if you ever run across it.


----------



## TommyDawg

a Schlitz!!! Gotta love it, Doghouse!
Tom


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Schlitz "Gusto", my friend. The tradliest of beers. :icon_smile_wink: It's got more of a malty flavor to it. I like it.


----------



## Hardiw1

My two favorite ad campaigns are the "Damn right your dad drank it" by Canadian Club Whiskey and the High Life commercials narrated by Errol Morris.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Love those High Life commercials. I suddenly feel like consuming a High Life and some diner food. No idea why.


----------



## yen157

Charbay Doubled and Twisted Light Whiskey neat as an aperitif
Caldera IPA with dinner
Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban as a late night snack


----------



## style1o1

What else, Newcastle Brown Ale


----------



## Hardiw1

Drinking this, hanging that off my deck.


----------



## Jovan

You just had to include the American flag, didn't you? ;P


----------



## Hardiw1

Our primary was yesterday.


----------



## TommyDawg

Hot chocolate with a shot of butterscotch schnapps. yummm.
Tom


----------



## Hardiw1

Baileys and coffee


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A Pimms cup.


----------



## Jovan

Guinness


----------



## fishertw

MACALLAN 12 yr old. 
Last year, I was drinking Islay single malts. This year it's Highland malts. 

Cheers, Tom


----------



## JerseyJohn

Yesterday (19th) was "St. Joseph's Day", so we had "St. Joseph's Spaghetti" ... spaghetti tossed with olive oil, garlic, melted anchovies, red pepper flakes and toasted bread crumbs. I kept in the Italian spirit with a Negroni :tongue2:.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

You a bourbon fan, Jersey? Try substituting the gin for bourbon in a negroni. It sounds crazy, but is actually pretty good.

Had a Sam Adams Winter Lager tonight. How appropriate, on the first day of spring.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Doghouse: I'll have to try it (actually, I'll probably start with a light Canadian whiskey, and if I like it, graduate to bourbon). Thanks for the tip.


----------



## TommyDawg

not all at one time, but over the course of the evening. Classic margarita. Hendricks Gin Martini. Catena Malbec. Sam's Spring. What can I say... I'm on the road in Hartford CT. 
Tom


----------



## WouldaShoulda

DoghouseReilly said:


> Schlitz "Gusto", my friend. The tradliest of beers. :icon_smile_wink: It's got more of a malty flavor to it. I like it.


I tried the Tall Boy cans but prefer PBR if I must wax nostalgic.

Hey, isn't that Cruiser shooting pool over a CC on the rocks??


----------



## DoghouseReilly

That's quite a list, Tommy.  Sounds like you had a good night.



WouldaShoulda said:


> Hey, isn't that Cruiser shooting pool over a CC on the rocks??


Canadian Club: the "blue jeans" of whiskey.


----------



## TommyDawg

Mixed in there was dinner at Flemings steak house. Good time yes. next morning, less so


----------



## TMMKC

Just finished a Makers Mark Manhatten


----------



## TommyDawg

TMMKC said:


> Just finished a Makers Mark Manhatten


 Aaaahhhh. 
Tom


----------



## Howard

just a cup of coffee.


----------



## wrwhiteknight

Black coffee - add one shot of espresso - add a small amount of mocha syrup - Zing!


----------



## dks202

Balvenie 12 double wood...... 'nuf said.


----------



## MacTweed

Coffee and a bit later it will be some Johnnie Walker black on the rocks


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Hardiw1

DoghouseReilly said:


> A Pimms cup.


Explain this to me please, a google search provided an ambiguous array of recipes.


----------



## Hardiw1

Sweet tea vodka, lemonade, splash of amaretto, rocks.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Hardiw1 said:


> Explain this to me please, a google search provided an ambiguous array of recipes.


Sure. Fill a glass with ice, add a couple ounces of Pimms, throw in some cucumber, strawberry, oranges, etc, and top it off with 7-up. Watch a game of tennis or ponder the current state of the Empire. 

If you, like me, don't or can't buy Pimms in your area, you can approximate it with 1 part gin, 1 part sweet vermouth, half part curacao (or triple sec, I suppose). Some recipes call for equal parts, but this is my favorite ratio. Use whatever fruit you have around but cucumber is a necessity. Muddle some in the bottom of your glass for added effect. Also, if you're making it for a party, its a good idea to pre-make some in a pitcher and let it sit for a couple hours. You get more flavor from the fruit and it frees you up to do more socializing.


----------



## AJLP

Bulleit rye on the rocks.


----------



## TommyDawg

Whistle Pig 10 yr old straight rye whiskey, crushed ice. 
Tom


----------



## Ari

Hendricks Gin and Fever Tree Bitter Lemon


----------



## TommyDawg

Watching Masters on TV, with Sam's Alpine Spring.
Tom


----------



## Howard

cup of coffee this morning and an Iced tea/Lemonade mix drink.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In a tall, cold can for me please!!


----------



## Atterberg

Enjoyed some Sauvignon Blanc from Marlborough, NZ. Nothing fancy, but still tasty!


----------



## tes.alexander

sam adams seasonal and a snake bite


----------



## Howard

coffee this morning.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Wisniak with golabki and perogis for Dyngus Day last night.


----------



## Hardiw1

Rum & Diet DP 

Yeah, it's been one of those.


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'll be enjoying some Johnnie Walker black later this evening.


----------



## Howard

cup of coffee.


----------



## Hardiw1

Tom Collins - Bourbon instead of gin


----------



## Jovan

Howard said:


> cup of coffee.


More details! If it's a particularly exquisite coffee, such as Sweetwater Organic, you should share.


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> More details! If it's a particularly exquisite coffee, such as Sweetwater Organic, you should share.


Nescafe Coffee (small packets)


----------



## Jovan

Ah man, you can do way better than that and should!


----------



## Howard

Jovan said:


> Ah man, you can do way better than that and should!


I'm not much of a specialty coffee drinker, I like my coffee simple, easy and fast in a packet.


----------



## upthewazzu

Coffee everyday.

I had an Old Fashioned this past weekend for the first time. Having watched the first 3 seasons of Mad Men I couldn't resist ordering Don Draper's favorite drink. It was pretty good, actually. I could see myself ordering more in the future.


----------



## Dr.teatime

You should try a Manhattan. its similar, you might enjoy it if you like an Old-fashioned. Its all in the cherries



upthewazzu said:


> Coffee everyday.
> 
> I had an Old Fashioned this past weekend for the first time. Having watched the first 3 seasons of Mad Men I couldn't resist ordering Don Draper's favorite drink. It was pretty good, actually. I could see myself ordering more in the future.


----------



## Canadian

Orange Crush. Ever since I quit drinking the hard stuff, I go through about 6 cans a day. Needless to say I keep it in my desk, and buy it by the case. Warm Crush is better than absent refrigerated Crush, as many of my co-workers would snag it along with the company's soft drink policy. We have a deal going where we provide Diet Coke and iced tea, and if you put a dollar in the pot, you can take one. I don't want my Crush disappearing along with the Coke and tea.

The pop fund goes to buy donuts for the staff, and wings on wing night at the bar. It's not like we're being gouged for a cold soda. I used to spend 20 bucks a week on cold stuff, but prefer warmer sodas of my choice.

Tom


----------



## tes.alexander

Tea cause everyones getting sick!:frown:


----------



## Hitch

Very cheap red wine


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cynar and Pellegrino


----------



## dks202

Macallan 12 sherry cask.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Gordons gin and tonic.


----------



## TommyDawg

yesterday it was a poorly made Bombay martini. Ugh. Not cold, and not sure what the proportions were, but not right. I was a guest and in no position to have corrected. Gulp, shiver and look away...
Tom

switched to Decoy Cabernet. Hard to screw that up...


----------



## Howard

coffee with Creme Brulee creamer.


----------



## TommyDawg

Leinenkugel Summer Shandy. 
Tom


----------



## Canadian

Calpico. It's a non-carbonated soft drink I found at a local shop. It's very good. I drank 1.5L of it in about 20 minutes.

Tom


----------



## Walter Denton

Beefeater martini on the rocks with a twist. Unfortunately, I didn't quite get this one to perfection.


----------



## Howard

Fanta Strawberry Soda.


----------



## ajo

Homemade lemon & ginger barley water with a dash of rose water.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## danielm

8:51 AM and I'm on my second large coffee.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Tonight was London broil, so a nice piece of sliced flank steak called for my favorite, well-chilled, 5:1 Beefeater martini :tongue2:.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## upthewazzu

Right now: coffee, black.
Last weekend: Old Chub scotch ale. Good stuff.


----------



## CdnTrad

Steamwhistle Pilsner. One of the finest Pilsners going IMO.


----------



## Hardiw1

Good People Brewing Company IPA


----------



## CdnTrad

Very Old Barton on ice with a little soda and a Cohiba to go with it.


----------



## Bjorn

Dalmore 15yo, 'the cigar malt'

Soft with a broad sherry taste

Thank god the Norwegians haven't joined the eu, got this in the taxfree in Stavanger for only the cost of a kidney...


----------



## Howard

Schweppes


----------



## McPatrickClan

Left-Hand Brewing Company Nitro Milk Stout coming up in less than an hour.... previously enjoyed some green tea and organic coffee


----------



## Hardiw1

Bjorn said:


> Dalmore 15yo, 'the cigar malt'
> 
> Soft with a broad sherry taste
> 
> Thank god the Norwegians haven't joined the eu, got this in the taxfree in Stavanger for only the cost of a kidney...


That's rough living right there.


----------



## tocqueville

Bulleit rye. For medicinal purposes, of course.


----------



## CdnTrad

Coors Banquet. Unavailable in Canada, imported from the US.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Last night, I tried a cocktail from a recipe in the 6/13 NY Times called a "Jasmine": 2 oz gin, 1 oz. Cointreau, 3/4 oz lemon juice and 1/2 oz. Campari, shaken with ice and strained into a cocktail glass with a slice of lemon. I'll probably stay with my Beefeater martinis, but it was pretty tasty. I guess other orange liqueurs like triple sec, curacao or Grand Marnier could be used instead of the Cointreau.


----------



## TommyDawg

Sam Summer Ale. 
Tom


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## drlivingston

La Bavaisienne Blonde... (ran out of Natural Ice)


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## Howard

ice cold water.


----------



## CdnTrad

Coors Light with a little lime.


----------



## Hardiw1

On rocks


----------



## Hitch

_Laphroaig 10_


----------



## Hardiw1

Bourbon, ginger ale, lime


----------



## Howard

ice cold water


----------



## CdnTrad

Flor de Cana Centenario Gold 18yr old on the rocks


----------



## CdnTrad

Can of Chocolate Yoo-Hoo.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

CdnTrad said:


> Flor de Cana Centenario Gold 18yr old on the rocks


Nice. That's some good stuff. It's my go-to gold rum and what I use in an El Presidente.

Not drinking anything, at the moment, but plan on having a couple mojitos while I fire up the grill later.


----------



## Howard

can of cherry coke.


----------



## CdnTrad

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice. That's some good stuff. It's my go-to gold rum and what I use in an El Presidente.
> 
> Not drinking anything, at the moment, but plan on having a couple mojitos while I fire up the grill later.


I am embarrassed to say that until now I'd never heard of an El Presidente. I think I'll go make myself one now....


----------



## DoghouseReilly

CdnTrad said:


> I am embarrassed to say that until now I'd never heard of an El Presidente. I think I'll go make myself one now....


How did it turn out? It's not my favorite rum drink, but I still make a few from time to time.


----------



## JerseyJohn

The El Presidente sounds interesting. It's kind of along the same lines as one I'm just starting to experiment with: Campbell Apartment's version of a "Roaring 20's" - rum, grenadine, ginger liqueur and lemon juice. I don't have the proportions right yet, and I think I may need Giroux grenadine instead of the off-brand I used.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

JerseyJohn said:


> The El Presidente sounds interesting. It's kind of along the same lines as one I'm just starting to experiment with: Campbell Apartment's version of a "Roaring 20's" - rum, grenadine, ginger liqueur and lemon juice. I don't have the proportions right yet, and I think I may need Giroux grenadine instead of the off-brand I used.


It's a lot like a rum martini, Jersey. You'd probably really like it. The version I go for now eschews all the sweet stuff and just uses Flor de Cana gold rum and a blanc vermouth, like Cinzano Bianco or Dolin Blanc in a 3 to 1 ratio. Throw in a twist of lemon or orange peel and you have yourself a refreshing cocktail.

Never had a Roaring 20's but I'll be sure to try it. Instead of Giroux, may I suggest homemade grenadine? The ingredients are easy to find and it is so simple to make:

Ingredients:
1. 1 part POM 100% pomegranate juice
2. 2 parts Sugar
3. Orange or rose flower water (optional and available at Middle Eastern grocery stores)

Put the POM in a microwave safe bowl or mixing cup and heat it up until hot. I do it until boiling and it doesn't seem to impart any bad flavors. Add the sugar and stir it in until mixed. If it doesn't all mix in, heat it up, and stir again. Let it cool and add a few drops of rose or orange flower water. Bottle and enjoy.


----------



## Canadian

I am drinking ice cold, Dr. Pepper. 

Our staff stocks the fridge with soft drinks. We charge a dollar and the proceeds go to pay for wing night and the occasional BBQ. On occasion, we'll set up an urn and fill it with sweet tea with sliced lemons and lots and lots of ice. 

Tom


----------



## CdnTrad

DoghouseReilly said:


> How did it turn out? It's not my favorite rum drink, but I still make a few from time to time.


Well the first one wasn't great, but I think I really got the handle of it by the fifth. lol!


----------



## Hardiw1




----------



## bernoulli

You can imagine the state of my friends leaving my place after finishing too many bottles of scotch to count, plus Ginga Licor, Manzanilla etc...


----------



## navett

12 years old Ballantine's.
It's been quite a day so to speak.

Edit: I just saw that this was my first post here in this forum (passive user for quite some time) - what an opener.


----------



## Howard

cold glass of milk.


----------



## CdnTrad

Very Old Barton on the Rocks.


----------



## drlivingston

Water mixed with whey protein. (not even the flavored variety... yuck)


----------



## DoghouseReilly

A glass of Angelo Barreto's Best Matured Rum. I'm wishing I would have brought another back right about now.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Highland Park 12 year and water.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Same as everyday for the past month- black coffee. I'll be more happily drinking Spritz in Venice tomorrow though.


----------



## salgy

black & tan (concoction of my own)...

black = guinness 
tan = sierra nevada pale ale


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Hardiw1

salgy said:


> black & tan (concoction of my own)...
> 
> black = guinness
> tan = sierra nevada pale ale


Interesting, may have to try this


----------



## salgy

Hardiw1 said:


> Interesting, may have to try this


it's pretty good... you don't have to use sierra nevada, any ipa will work (my favorite is actually stone ipa from san diego)... i have also tried it with magic hat #9 (not an ipa) with spectacular results... i'm not sure if magic hat has migrated as far south as you are though we just got it here a year or so ago (small craft brewery in burlington, vermont)...


----------



## CdnTrad

Bolthouse Farms Strawberry Banana Smoothie. Not bad.


----------



## MattJP

Making mint juleps with Maker's Mark...my first time trying this dandified southern drink


----------



## AJLP

Wild turkey rye on the rocks


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Thread has been quiet lately. I know you guys aren't drinking milk with your BBQ.


----------



## tocqueville

Rest assured, I was drinking a lot of bourbon. Buffalo Trace and Jeffersons.


----------



## tocqueville

Martini.


----------



## johnnylaw

This summer's drink was.....
Dark & Stormy


Very refreshing, looks great, easy to make, hard to screw up, It's got everything going for it! :thumbup:


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Dark and Stormy, nice.

Wife and I did split some bottles of Oktoberfest marzen tonight: Paulaner, Spaten, Shiner and Trader Joes. After this summer, the cooler weather and Oktoberfest beer is more than welcome.


----------



## johnnylaw

The cooler weather is upon us. Time for a scotch. Enjoyed along side a pipe packed with Frog Morton on the Bay. :thumbup:


----------



## tocqueville

Starbucks soy latte.


----------



## CdnTrad

Johnnie Walker Black


----------



## Jovan

Pepsi Throwback


----------



## Canadian

Dr. Pepper. Not the kind with Di Saronno, but rather the soft drink.

Tom


----------



## CdnTrad

Perrier with a little lime


----------



## tocqueville

A new bourbon label out of California: Breaking and Entering. Not bad at all. I might have a second glass...


----------



## CdnTrad

tocqueville said:


> A new bourbon label out of California: Breaking and Entering. Not bad at all. I might have a second glass...


Never heard of it, but I do appreciate a good bourbon. I'll have to check it out!


----------



## Hitch

Usually its_ Laphroaig 15_ but recently, due to cost, I tried _Jefferson's Straight Rye_.

Its a nice filler between scotch and bourbon, just about nails the middle ground on sweetness, warm amber color. And mixes well for those so inclined.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

To keep with the whiskey theme, WL Weller and and a little Reed's Ginger Beer.


----------



## drlivingston

A caramel frappe :icon_smile:


----------



## Bjorn

Ardbeg Galileo. Good stuff! Not on my $ either


----------



## CdnTrad

Miller High Life


----------



## CdnTrad

Coors Banquet


----------



## Jovan

Russian Standard Vodka and cranberry juice cocktail.


----------



## Cary G

All week I have been drinking my Jefferson's Presidential 18yr with just a splash of Branch.


----------



## CdnTrad

Evan Williams on the rocks.


----------



## CdnTrad

Dewar's with a little soda


----------



## DoghouseReilly




----------



## Shaver

Coffee, one heaped spoonful of sugar and a decent glug of double cream.


----------



## Snow Hill Pond

As many beers as I can possibly quaff within reason...and then one or possibly two more thereafter.


----------



## Howard

this afternoon had a few cups of hot cocoa.


----------



## welldressedfellow

I wish it were a Boylan ginger ale, but given my current lack of the elixir of life, Coca-Cola directly from Mexico. HFCS shall ne'er again touch my lips...


----------



## GHo

mid-afternoon Johnny Walker


----------



## Howard

Raspberry Ginger Ale.


----------



## Jovan

Hot cocoa.


----------



## Guyute82

Old Overholt Rye.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Cheap Bordeaux. Thinking of mixing something, but haven't decided yet.


----------



## TMMKC

A Horsefeather: Makers Mark, orange bitters, ginger ale.


----------



## tocqueville

TMMKC said:


> A Horsefeather: Makers Mark, orange bitters, ginger ale.


I need to try that.


----------



## Trevor

Rock and Rye + Local Honey = Sick


----------



## NathanielD

Yahara bay whiskey, batch y8, barrel 108, bottle 544.


----------



## Hitch

Clear Creek pear brandy


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Hitch said:


> Clear Creek pear brandy


Nice. I've got a bottle of Schladerer pear brandy and it makes an excellent aperitif. Try some if you have a chance. I've never had any of the Clear Creek stuff.

Right now, I'm drinking:


----------



## tocqueville

Today's my birthday.

I just put the kids to bed.

Lagavulin 16.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Happy birthday.  Enjoy the whisky.


----------



## Haffman

tocqueville said:


> Today's my birthday.
> 
> I just put the kids to bed.
> 
> Lagavulin 16.


Happy birthday tocqueville, hope the Lagavulin goes down well!


----------



## drlivingston

Happy Birthday, Tocqueville!!
Being a "friend of Bill," I am enjoying some Martinelli's sparkling cider.


----------



## tocqueville

Bulleit rye. Not bad at all.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

It's Wisniak, Beaujolais Nouveau and Celebration Ale season again!!


----------



## WouldaShoulda

johnnylaw said:


> This summer's drink was.....
> Dark & Stormy
> 
> Very refreshing, looks great, easy to make, hard to screw up, It's got everything going for it! :thumbup:


I like it this, but I pay for it the following day.

It not only hurts one's head, but it gives me the tongue fuzzies as well!!


----------



## Hardiw1

Throat hurts, feeling terrible.

Grandpa's cough medicine

1 cup Makers
1/4 cup peppermint schnapps
1 cup local honey
Juice of two lemons


----------



## AJLP

Wild turkey on the rocks


----------



## Hitch

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice. I've got a bottle of Schladerer pear brandy and it makes an excellent aperitif. Try some if you have a chance. I've never had any of the Clear Creek stuff.
> 
> Right now, I'm drinking:


 I didnt think you would believe me without a photo...

.https://www.bevmo.com/Shop/ProductDetail.aspx?productid=16289


----------



## tocqueville

Willet strait rye. Excellent.


----------



## adoucett

WouldaShoulda said:


> I like it this, but I pay for it the following day.
> 
> It not only hurts one's head, but it gives me the tongue fuzzies as well!!


Big fan of the Dark n' Stormy myself... went through a liter of Goslings last Saturday with a few friends for a birthday celebration .

I serve them in rocks glasses with ice and lime. A big step up from the standard college drinks which more often than not, end in the word _light.
_
Be careful of the 151 proof variety though... hits twice as hard. Learned this the hard way last summer on ACK.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Ugh.

The only time I ever blacked out was on Stroh rum and coke.

"...and you may ask yourself, how did I get here??"


----------



## DoghouseReilly

a


----------



## ZachGranstrom

A glass of Four Roses bourbon.


----------



## Auggie Brine

Woodford Reserve Kentucky Bourbon. It's great, and a nice alternative to my indulgence in single malts.


----------



## Shaver

English Breakfast tea, brewed strong, splash of full fat milk and one sugar.


----------



## VictorRomeo

Shaver said:


> English Breakfast tea, brewed strong, splash of full fat milk and one sugar.


Just how I like it.....!


----------



## Flairball

Just poured myself an Auchentoshan Three Wood. 

I'm working of knocking off a few bottles that are getting low so I can make room for some new malts. After the Auchentoshan I'll be working on the Lagavulin 16yr, then the Talisker 10yr. 

But not all tonight.


----------



## salgy

Figure people post pictures in other WAY_T threads, so why not this one?!?

This is a salgy black & tan... The black is Guinness, the tan is an ipa... Tonight's choice is a Sam Adams latitude 48... Great ipa if you haven't tried it, not over the top hoppy, but the flavors are definitely there


----------



## wrwhiteknight

DoghouseReilly said:


> Nice. I've got a bottle of Schladerer pear brandy and it makes an excellent aperitif. Try some if you have a chance. I've never had any of the Clear Creek stuff.
> 
> Right now, I'm drinking:


I used to drink this exact coffee exclusively and did so for 3 years in my Bialetti. I developed some strange and somewhat alarming health issues during those years, and through a process of elimination I discovered (with the help of my doctors) that I was allergic to one or a few of the additives/processing agents used in the manufacturing process of this coffee. I switched my coffee brands and 2 weeks later _all _of my symptoms of three years vanished. Super tasty stuff though, and the price! I do miss it as it is better in price and taste as compared to what I have replaced it with at home.


----------



## tocqueville

Blanton's.


----------



## ZachGranstrom

A huge amount of eggnog.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Old Forester 100


----------



## njruss

Old Rip Van Winkle 10 yr 107 proof bourbon


----------



## drlivingston

Eggnog... freshly made and dipped out prior to my relatives "making it better." I only get one glassfull before it is turned into holiday hunch punch.


----------



## Flairball

I decided I'd work on draining the remains of my Balvenie 17yr Peated Cask.


----------



## bernoulli

Flairball, please invite me next time...

I finished a bottle of Jura and opened another of Bowmore 12 - Enigma with friends over some Cuban cigars (Montecristo Eagle for those who like such things). A nice evening was had by all.


----------



## Flairball

bernoulli said:


> Flairball, please invite me next time...
> 
> I finished a bottle of Jura and opened another of Bowmore 12 - Enigma with friends over some Cuban cigars (Montecristo Eagle for those who like such things). A nice evening was had by all.


Montecristos, and scotch? You're living way better better than I am. Cheers.


----------



## DMB

Woodford Reserve to wind down a long day.


----------



## Snorkel

Imagine access to a brewery but not liking beer. I'm drinking Harpoon Cider.


----------



## Acme

For the scotch whiskey nerds among us, there's a rather interesting article on the BBC today about the growth of the industry. It includes several interesting statistics, such as the fact that the whisky industry provides more value to the Scottish economy than the finance sector.

How Scotch whisky conquered the world


----------



## fishertw

McCallan single malt. 12 year. It's usually that or Laphroaig. 
Occasionally a G&T if being visited by friends who do not appreciate single malt scotch.
Tom


----------



## Flairball

Oban 18yr tonight.


----------



## Flairball

Snorkel said:


> Imagine access to a brewery but not liking beer. I'm drinking Harpoon Cider.


I used to drink a lot of cider. Good stuff, but too much sugar for me know. Though, I do occasionally hav a pint.

Have you tried exploring scotch? The Last Hurrah at the Omni Parker House has quite the selection of whisk(e)y. They offer a 1/2 measure too, so you can taste quite a few different malts.


----------



## Flairball

A little Longmorn 14 for the Patriots game.


----------



## Flairball

Decided to work on a Japanese malt uncle Ken sent from Osaka. Ootori 15 yr blend.


----------



## Flairball

Tonight it's Cardhu 12yr. Hadn't had this in a while, forgot how good it is.


----------



## Joe Frances

Well I love style, and I love a good cocktail, so what I am drinking today is a fabulous drink I just discovered-- The Martinez. You need an Old Tom Gin (which is not just a cute name, but a slightly sweeter gin of an old Victorian style); sweet red vermouth; a dash of Luxardo; a few dashes of orange bitters, and voila! A fabulous and stylish cocktail that rivals my other favorites, The Aviation and The Side Car.


----------



## blairrob

I had a nice little surprise today, a 2010 Cotes du Ventoux by Cristia, a vigneron from Gigondas. Very inexpensive, old world style with some proper tannin and a bit of tar or the barnyard on the nose. Could have aged a couple of years I'm sure but was fine decanted. Good value worth passing on.


----------



## Flairball

Lagavulin DE. Sorry, no pic today.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Flairball, we appear to have the same tastes in Scotch. I actually had the Oban 18 when I visited the distillery a year and half ago. How is the Ootori ? I've always been so very dubious about Japanese whisky.


----------



## Flairball

There is some fantastic Japanese whisky. Ootori isn't one of them. I can recommend Yamazaki 12 and 18 year without hesitation, however, I'd stay away from their Sherry Cask expression. It isn't bad, but underwhelming. Probably my favorite Japanese dram is Hakushyu. It's one of the peatier whiskies. This month's issue of Whisky magazine features quite a few Japanese whiskies, but I haven't read it yet.


----------



## Anthony Charton

Belated Burns night- a little Laphroaig 10- the quarter cask edition. Also some Glenlivet 12, recently aquired.


----------



## DoghouseReilly

Looks like we stayed sober in February. I'll start the month off right: Antigua Rum Punch. That's rum, lime, sugar, club soda, angostura bitters and a good amount of nutmeg. C'mon warm weather!


----------



## drlivingston

Peach and mango infused green tea. Good for metabolism.


----------



## Brio1

Laphroaig 10 yr. :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Bjorn

Distillers Edition Caol Isla. Very nice...


----------



## Stirling Newberry

Espresso and milk, made the night before and chilled.

We do not have civilized coffee in the building.


----------



## tocqueville

Knob creek.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Blue Mountain Coffee I purchased in Jamaica when I was there in January.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

How is this year's crop?


----------



## Jovan

Stirling Newberry said:


> Espresso and milk, made the night before and chilled.
> 
> We do not have civilized coffee in the building.


Folgers, or worse?


----------



## GenteelCountryman

Stirling Newberry said:


> How is this year's crop?


Much like last year's. And roasted to perfection.


----------



## Stirling Newberry

GenteelCountryman said:


> Much like last year's. And roasted to perfection.


You sound like an true devotee.


----------



## Flairball

Right now. Almost a good as the Alligator.


----------



## JerseyJohn

Just tried a blood-orange Bellini. I added sugar to blood orange juice to make a kind of blood orange nectar, then added proseco and a splash of Cointreau. Not bad, except the proseco (Riondo) was mediocre. I need to find a better brand.


----------



## rsgordon

Straffe Hendrik Triple Ale. Will get you hammered.


----------



## Howard

Diet Coke


----------



## Acacian

Passover Coke. While I am not Jewish, I do enjoy Passover Coke. About this time of year, Coca-Cola makes some Classic Coke with sucrose instead of high-fructose corn syrup, since observant Jews cannot consume any corn over Passover.

It tastes just like Coke did in the 70s and 80s - so different than the corn syrup junk.

It has a yellow cap instead of a regular red cap. 

Pretty weird - around here, Stop and Shop just mixes it in with the regular Coke - no special sign or anything - so there'll be 20 or so 2 liter Cokes on the shelf with maybe 2 or 3 of them with yellow caps - those are the Passover Cokes. 

Just delicious...


----------



## Jovan

Thanks for the tip, Acacian. I'm going to pick up a couple if I can find them. I've heard about this before... supposedly the label is slightly different as well. Marked with "Kosher" or something?


----------



## Howard

cup of coffee


----------



## Howard

Acacian said:


> Passover Coke. While I am not Jewish, I do enjoy Passover Coke. About this time of year, Coca-Cola makes some Classic Coke with sucrose instead of high-fructose corn syrup, since observant Jews cannot consume any corn over Passover.
> 
> It tastes just like Coke did in the 70s and 80s - so different than the corn syrup junk.
> 
> It has a yellow cap instead of a regular red cap.
> 
> Pretty weird - around here, Stop and Shop just mixes it in with the regular Coke - no special sign or anything - so there'll be 20 or so 2 liter Cokes on the shelf with maybe 2 or 3 of them with yellow caps - those are the Passover Cokes.
> 
> Just delicious...


Would they sell in just about any supermarket?


----------



## Acacian

The Passover Coke is hit or miss - it seems more likely to be found in big grocery stores - not really in corner markets or mini marts or corner stores. But even then, it never seems to be in its own section - always mixed in with the regular ones.

The yellow cap is the big identifier, but the ingredient list is different too - sucrose instead of the usual HFCS. The cap has the kosher mark, but the label does not.


----------



## JeffTL

Last night at church I wound up trying some slivovitz (plum brandy). Reminded me a bit of port, but with more alcohol.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## matt.e.

Whiskey Sour, made with Jim Beam.


~~~~~~~~


----------



## rsgordon

Is it sad that coffee club at work alternates (if every two months can be considered alternating) Folgers classic and maxwell house french roast to the point that when served in restaurants I can easily pick the two out?


----------



## nateo

rsgordon said:


> Is it sad that coffee club at work alternates (if every two months can be considered alternating) Folgers classic and maxwell house french roast to the point that when served in restaurants I can easily pick the two out?


That's rough. I find cheap tea much more satisfying than cheap coffee. Maybe just not enough of a tea snob.


----------



## rsgordon

Lucky for me, drinking crap coffee without hesitation has been a big help when on foreign adventures.

My father is big into tea but I never have been, maybe I will gain some knowledge and surprise him. Any simple suggestions on what to start with?


----------



## nateo

rsgordon said:


> Any simple suggestions on what to start with?


If you like sushi, green teas or oolong taste just like seaweed to me. I like that flavor, but some people hate it. Earl Grey is pretty friendly, since it has citrus flavor too, if you're not really keen on tea. Two Leaves is my favorite brand, but Tazo is OK too and it's sold everywhere. My cheap tea of choice right now is Twinnings Irish Breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250

....and at this very moment, it's San Pellegrino Sparkling water, with a twist of lime....very refreshing, post workout!


----------



## AJLP

Bourbon sidecar with old weller antique.


----------



## Shaver

If you enjoy a single malt and have never tried Jura's Superstition then please allow me to recommend that you do. This is my favourite (commercially available) Scotch. A full flavour, smoky and sweet, which is all heat and no fire. Smooth as a whisky can be. Slàinte mhath!


----------



## Mr Humphries

I bought the good lady a bottle of Jura Superstition, she is not a malt drinker but will not countenance a blend in her hot toddies. She enjoys the Jura immensely when she has a cold and my own single malts remain my own. 

Twinings Earl Grey (local lad made good) atm and later on The Kernel Mosaic IPA and BrewDog Punk IPA


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> I bought the good lady a bottle of Jura Superstition, she is not a malt drinker but will not countenance a blend in her hot toddies. She enjoys the Jura immensely when she has a cold and my own single malts remain my own.


If you are endeavouring to be 'subtle' here then I must confess that your message eludes me. :icon_smile:

Post modern classic pale ale? I thought I'd seen the final corruption of the term post modern some while back but this........ deary me. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Mr Humphries

No subtlety nor subtext Shaver, just the missus costs me a fortune whenever she gets the sniffles by indiscriminately necking something like Strathisla 40 year old. Morrisons occasionally have reasonable offers on Jura, Aberlour or Bowmore and I'm happy that she uses a reasonable malt as opposed to £9 a shot 'decongestant'.

Yeah most of BrewDogs ad. spiel is quite tiresome but their 5 AM Saint is worth it.
regards,
W.


----------



## VictorRomeo

I'll echo Mr Humphries on his assessment of 5 A.M. Saint.... A stunning brew. One of the most complex, deep and flavourful beers I've ever had. Best served on tap, imo.


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> No subtlety nor subtext Shaver, just the missus costs me a fortune whenever she gets the sniffles by indiscriminately necking something like Strathisla 40 year old. Morrisons occasionally have reasonable offers on Jura, Aberlour or Bowmore and I'm happy that she uses a reasonable malt as opposed to £9 a shot 'decongestant'.
> 
> Yeah most of BrewDogs ad. spiel is quite tiresome but their 5 AM Saint is worth it.
> regards,
> W.


My apologies then - certain other members of the forum may have made me cynical. :redface:

I've never had a taste for beer (with the exception of the occasional Special Brew). I don't think I've drunk a beer in over 20 years - despite having worked in a brewery where they gave you it for free!


----------



## Mr Humphries

A quiet revolution has occurred in the interim Shaver. Citric hopped IPAs with hints of mango, lychee etc using Pacific NW or NZ hops, barrel aged imperial stouts and barleywines with the character of Madeiras. All a far cry from the average 3.6 % golden bitters so ubiquitous at one time. Cask conditioned ale has a competitor in craft keg beers, bags of taste, less gassy, not as cold and in some cases unfiltered.
If you decided to explore craft beer you are admirably placed near Marble Brewery as a good starting point.
https://www.marblebeers.com/
Regards,
W.


----------



## dks202

Enjoying Balvenie 17 doublewood with Partagas this very instant with my wife whilst daughter practices her sets and bumps in the backyard. It's the only scotch she enjoys (wife, not daughter).


----------



## jbmcb

dks202 said:


> Enjoying Balvenie 17 doublewood with Partagas this very instant with my wife whilst daughter practices her sets and bumps in the backyard. It's the only scotch she enjoys (wife, not daughter).


That's interesting, my wife detests scotch but she'll drink Balvenie.

Tonight I'll be having a glass of Old Weller in honor of watching the last episode of House of Cards, though Underwood's drink of choice seems to be Makers Mark.


----------



## Howard

was just drinking a small cuppa coffee.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Meantime's Hospital Porter.


----------



## Shoe City Thinker

Mojitos en Miami. Que bueno!


----------



## band of brothers

red wine all the time!


----------



## Mr Humphries

Roosters Londinium coffee porter


----------



## WouldaShoulda

In a very strange turn of events I have begun drinking Coors Lite in 8oz cans.

ONLY 8ox cans!!


----------



## toddorbertBU

Buffalo trace bourbon on ice.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Tangueray with diet tonic and a lime wedge is my drink of choice. Sometimes I add ginger ale when I want a sweeter taste.


----------



## Hoopscoach

Anniversario or Hayden Basil on the rocks, splash of coke zero, ginger ale, or Cranberry. Depends on my mood!!!!


----------



## Mr Humphries

Yesterday Keltek Natural Magik unfined red ale, an interesting amalgam of fruity citrus hops and sweet maltiness wrapped in a pale amber cloudy beer
Today Keltek Natural Magik unfined red ale, a manky turbid diabetic horse sample only fit for clearing drains.
Now having a glass of chilled Manzanilla.


----------



## MaxBuck

Beer: Deviant Dale's IPA by Oskar Blues Brewery (or for a bit less ABV, Dale's Pale Ale). Outstanding on draft, still excellent from the can. Pretty much anything brewed by Bell's (Grand Rapids) or Great Lakes (Cleveland) or especially by Green Flash (San Diego). Iron Fist IPA and Great Lakes Lake Erie Monster will flat put you on your keyster in a hurry, but they're delicious.

Distilled: Highland Park 12-year-old (single malt) as standard. Hendrick's & tonic in summer. Koloa Kaua'i Gold Rum (and I never drank rum until this nectar came along). Shaver, I now gotta try that Jura Superstition - looks like a winner, now to taste it!

Red wine: so far my favorite is Caldwell Red Wine (Napa) 2005. Others near the top: Caymus Napa Cabernet, Whitehall Lane Reserve Cabernet, Eleanor (Francis Coppola Winery meritage named after Mrs. Coppola), La Tache and Chateau Palmer (yeah, right), Shatter by Dave Phinney. On a budget I like H3 (Horse Heaven Hills region) wines from Columbia-Crest: Cabernet and Les Chevaux meritage - $13.99 a bottle in Ohio. Also like The Prisoner (Oren Swift - mostly zinfandel) and Tir Na Nog (Australian grenache). All these are pretty heavyweight reds with lots of fruit and some structure to back it up.


----------



## blairrob

MaxBuck said:


> Red wine: so far my favorite is Caldwell Red Wine (Napa) 2005. Others near the top: Caymus Napa Cabernet, Whitehall Lane Reserve Cabernet, Eleanor (Francis Coppola Winery meritage named after Mrs. Coppola), La Tache and Chateau Palmer (yeah, right), Shatter by Dave Phinney. On a budget I like H3 (Horse Heaven Hills region) wines from Columbia-Crest: Cabernet and Les Chevaux meritage - $13.99 a bottle in Ohio. Also like The Prisoner (Oren Swift - mostly zinfandel) and Tir Na Nog (Australian grenache). All these are pretty heavyweight reds with lots of fruit and some structure to back it up.


Time to put some hair on your chest and add some more structure to your glass; A Brane-Cantenac or St. Julien such as Ch. Beychevelles or the Leovilles have such elegance and are a lot less dear!

We do well with our European selections but scouting out a good red from your northwest is a practical impossibility here.

and for my current selection: hot chocolate, as this cold I have continues with its death grip on my throat and sinuses. I doubt I will ever smell again...:frown:


----------



## Jovan

Just mixed my first Vesper today. Couldn't find Cocchi Americano even at one of the most extensive liquor stores in town, but if this is even a fraction of what the drink is supposed to taste like? Awesome.


----------



## landesb

Vinho Verde, the finest thing Portugal has ever given to the world.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Celebration Ale just hit the stores this week.

Oh, the smell of it!!


----------



## MacTweed

on yet another (3rd) Monday margarita...


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## AaroninOC

Juice.


----------



## VaBeach

I/2 Fresca and 1/2 Lemonade over ice.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Earl Grey and Isle Of Jura. The latter, purely for medicinal purposes.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## Anthony Charton

Mr Humphries said:


> Earl Grey and Isle Of Jura. The latter, purely for medicinal purposes.


I had a Jura at the pub the other day- not mine, finished it for a friend of mine who doesn't appreciate whisky. Her father vas visiting and wanted to explore the world of Scotch, so we went, among other things, for a Lagavulin 16. Not as spellbinding as the 18, but still well-balanced, rich and fruity.


----------



## Bjorn

Cline Zinfandel. With some cheese and a fireplace. Simple good stuff


----------



## FJW

My job pretty much keeps me at my desk during Thanksgiving and Christmas so right now drinking yesterday's room temperature Diet Cherry Pepsi.


----------



## Howard

Can Of Soda.


----------



## AaroninOC

Stone India Pale Ale.


----------



## TommyDawg

Old Forrester - Signature... Bourbon, 3 cubes ice.


----------



## Jae iLL

Negra Modelo


----------



## Howard

Coffee again.


----------



## eagle2250

Sitting at the keyboard, gazing out the windows of the man cave and "drinking" in the unparalleled beauty of freshly fallen snow carpeting our front lawn and marred only by the tiny footprints of grandchildren! It is just not possible for anything to go down any more easily.


----------



## AaroninOC

Ballast Point Sculpin IPA.


----------



## eagle2250

In the kitchen prepping the Turkey for the "sauna" since 0415 hours and drinking some strong "Joe"...lot's and lots of Joe! Have a Happy Thanksgiving, all!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Sitting at the keyboard, gazing out the windows of the man cave and "drinking" in the unparalleled beauty of freshly fallen snow carpeting our front lawn and marred only by the tiny footprints of grandchildren! It is just not possible for anything to go down any more easily.


So you're not having your daily coffee?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> In the kitchen prepping the Turkey for the "sauna" since 0415 hours and drinking some strong "Joe"...lot's and lots of Joe! Have a Happy Thanksgiving, all!


I always try to have my coffee after a nice meal just like today.


----------



## Howard

coffee and more coffee later just to keep me from napping.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
With an estimated 10 to 21 family and friends joining us for Thanksgiving, our custom is to gorge ourselves into oblivion, fall into a food induced coma and after a proper period of napping, we will then have our coffee with pumpkin apple and/or cherry pie (as desired). Napping is just part of the holiday debauchery!


----------



## POLOGOLF

Southern pecan while in fairhope al.


----------



## drlivingston

I picked up and cracked pecans today for a southern pecan pie down here in Savannah, GA. As for the drink of the day... *SWEET *tea.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Ginger wine whilst watching the re-runs of Endeavour.


----------



## Howard

cup of soda
coffee


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> With an estimated 10 to 21 family and friends joining us for Thanksgiving, our custom is to gorge ourselves into oblivion, fall into a food induced coma and after a proper period of napping, we will then have our coffee with pumpkin apple and/or cherry pie (as desired). Napping is just part of the holiday debauchery!


what? no booze?


----------



## drlivingston

Howard said:


> what? no booze?


I am allergic to booze... I break out in hand cuffs.


----------



## MaxBuck

drlivingston said:


> I am allergic to booze... I break out in hand cuffs.


Great line that I need to remember!


----------



## Mr Humphries

Great Divide Yeti Imperial Stout


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## drlivingston

MaxBuck said:


> Great line that I need to remember!


As do I, my friend... as do I


----------



## Bjorn

Bowmore... disappointing, as per usual


----------



## MaxBuck

Last night, enjoyed the following fine ales on tap:

Three Floyds Pride and Joy (great, flavorful pale ale with relatively low 5% ABV)
Jackie O's Hop Ryot
Brew Kettle 4 C's

These truly are great days to be a beer fan in the USA. Craft brews abound.


----------



## VaBeach

Homemade espresso.


----------



## Shaver

A tasty vodka. Best enjoyed straight up, in large measures.


----------



## Howard

can of diet cola.


----------



## The Irishman

Been working my way through the Masters of Malt whisky advent calendar.

(Not all today, obviously!)


----------



## drlivingston

The Irishman said:


> Been working my way through the Masters of Malt whisky advent calendar.


Good show! May your efforts be blessed!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## drlivingston

Diet Barq's Root Beer


----------



## Chouan

At this moment, armagnac.


----------



## VaBeach

Homemade espresso.


----------



## Howard

another coffee


----------



## adoucett

Cisco Whale's Tale Pale Ale


----------



## Jae iLL

Jameson


----------



## MaxBuck

Bayonette red wine. Made by Dave Phinney in Languedoc. Pretty good stuff.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Earl Grey
mulled ginger wine
advocaat


----------



## Takai

Home infused Spiced Apple Cider Rye
Old Forester Birthday Bourbon 2013

Hopefully soon I'll have my Apple Pie done.
The joy of living in one of the largest Whiskey/Bourbon regions of the world.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Flairball

I opened my last bottle of Ardbeg Alligator, tonight. I don't know why Ardbeg discontinued this offering. It's the best malt ever.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Mr Humphries

Wadworth Old Timer


----------



## VaBeach

Espresso


----------



## nwiniewicz

Talisker 10 year old


----------



## Jovan

Talisker (or any single malt Scotch) needs to age more than that, my friend. Try 15 or 18.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> Talisker (or any single malt Scotch) needs to age more than that, my friend. Try 15 or 18.


As my daughter the Scotch nut tells me, older is not always better. She prefers both Talisker and Ardbeg in the 10-year-old versions. All a matter of individual taste.

Tonight had another Dave Phinney joint: Locations "F." What a delicious bottle of wine.


----------



## Reuben

Eagle Rare.

Sent from my TI-84 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jovan

Fair enough, MaxBuck. I also forgot they don't have a 15 year, only an 18.

Scotch and its drinkers are as diverse as wine.


----------



## Balfour

An aged Macallan. With just a drop of water.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Monocle

Casa Noble Anejo


----------



## sskim3

Seems like an appropriate place to ask this. The other week, I bought a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask Whiskey as a recommendation from the owner and another customer. 

Background info: The significant other and I enjoy a nice whiskey like a Macallan or a Glenlivet. Just this past holiday season, we enjoyed Macallan 18. 

So not knowing what to expect, the Laphroaig was quite interesting and complex. But the one thing I bugged me (the SO more) was the smell. It smelled plasticy and not as elegant. Is this something common with Islay whiskeys that have a lot of smoky peat?


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## nibo

Blantons and Jeffersons small batch. I'm a bourbon kid. 



Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthony Charton

Flairball said:


> I opened my last bottle of Ardbeg Alligator, tonight. I don't know why Ardbeg discontinued this offering. It's the best malt ever.


I had the very same at a whisky tasting a while back. I would have grabbed a bottle, but considering the rapidly growing prices I thought I'd go for something that hasn't been discontinued yet...


----------



## MaxBuck

sskim3 said:


> Seems like an appropriate place to ask this. The other week, I bought a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask Whiskey as a recommendation from the owner and another customer.
> 
> Background info: The significant other and I enjoy a nice whiskey like a Macallan or a Glenlivet. Just this past holiday season, we enjoyed Macallan 18.
> 
> So not knowing what to expect, the Laphroaig was quite interesting and complex. But the one thing I bugged me (the SO more) was the smell. It smelled plasticy and not as elegant. Is this something common with Islay whiskeys that have a lot of smoky peat?


I think the "plasticky" smell you describe is probably the result of iodine content or phenol content, both of which are commonly higher in whiskies made near the ocean. Neither Macallan nor Glenlivet has much of this character.


----------



## Anthony Charton

sskim3 said:


> Seems like an appropriate place to ask this. The other week, I bought a bottle of Laphroaig Quarter Cask Whiskey as a recommendation from the owner and another customer.
> 
> Background info: The significant other and I enjoy a nice whiskey like a Macallan or a Glenlivet. Just this past holiday season, we enjoyed Macallan 18.
> 
> So not knowing what to expect, the Laphroaig was quite interesting and complex. But the one thing I bugged me (the SO more) was the smell. It smelled plasticy and not as elegant. Is this something common with Islay whiskeys that have a lot of smoky peat?


Whenever I drink Laphroaig I drink either the 18 or the quarter cask. I also love Macallan. 
Lagavulins will have a much smoother smell, for instance. Tip I learned from a whisky critic and professional taster: put your hand over the glass, shake it up, rub your hands together so the ethanol evaporates, smell your hands. This will allow you to smell the whisky in its essence, as it were; without the alcoholic astringence, and enable you to 'manoeuvre' your way through a tasting with a much better idea of what you're looking for in the dram.


----------



## sskim3

Anthony Charton said:


> Whenever I drink Laphroaig I drink either the 18 or the quarter cask. I also love Macallan.
> Lagavulins will have a much smoother smell, for instance. Tip I learned from a whisky critic and professional taster: put your hand over the glass, shake it up, rub your hands together so the ethanol evaporates, smell your hands. This will allow you to smell the whisky in its essence, as it were; without the alcoholic astringence, and enable you to 'manoeuvre' your way through a tasting with a much better idea of what you're looking for in the dram.


Interesting tip. I will try this. Hopefully, I won't look too foolish.


----------



## Jae iLL

V8 Splash


----------



## Canadian

Peanut butter with fudge brownie milkshake.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Jack Daniels, straight


----------



## eagle2250

Sitting at this keyboard at 0421 hours this morning, the drink of choice was coffee...lots and lots of coffee!


----------



## Jae iLL

Glass of Remy Martin VS. Enjoying it with an H. Upmann.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Mr Humphries

Orkney Atlas Wafarer IPA. Any UK peeps could do a lot worse than picking up a few bottles from B&Ms for 99p each.
A fine synthesis of traditional ale and new wave hop forward beers.


----------



## dks202

Nookie Brown (Newcastle Ale) from my new Krups B100 Kegerator. !

:drunken_smilie:


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Whiskey, straight.


----------



## Chouan

dks202 said:


> Nookie Brown (Newcastle Ale) from my new Krups B100 Kegerator. !
> 
> :drunken_smilie:


Or more simply, "Dog".


----------



## Reuben

Blenheim's extra-spicy ginger ale with a slice of lime and two fingers of cherry shine. Excellent lazy spring drink. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaviair

Pimm's cup with a lot of cucumber


----------



## Bjorn

Sicilian white. Tomorrow; hungover...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jae iLL

Jameson Irish Whiskey; straight.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Mr Humphries

Brewdog 5 AM Saint


----------



## tocqueville

A bottle of Redemption rye awaits me. As soon as i get home...


----------



## Halbermensch

Balvenie 12yr DoubleWood.


----------



## kaehlin

Budweiser. Mowed the lawn tonight, and it was the only cold beer in the house.


----------



## Mr Humphries

BrewDog Punk IPA to go with a curry.


----------



## BorderBandit

Howdy old friends. I used to post here back when I had this thing called "time" and a "social life". Well many a good drink has passed my lips since then, but right now I'm seeking a little advice. I'm heading up to Chicago tomorrow for a week with my old man, and he and I love trying new bars and new drinks. We're more along the lines of someplace classic instead of trendy, but if there's someplace new that's worth a look I'd love the collective knowledge of this forum to lead us liquidly astray. So then gentlemen; suggestions, recommendations, orders?


----------



## adoucett

Kraken Spiced rum with vanilla cola :devil:


----------



## eagle2250

^^I've tried that with a diet coke, rather than vanilla coke, mixer...it was a bit later in the day, but it wasn't bad!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Jae iLL

Soju and Korean lager Hite.


----------



## eagle2250

At this precise moment it's freshly squeezed orange juice...great way to start one's day, in combination with a fresh pot of coffee!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Mr Humphries

Stevens Point Brewery Pale Ale .....utter pish.
Shipyard Brewery Blue Fin Stout .... ditto.


----------



## drlivingston

The world's first soft drink... Perrier


----------



## Howard

peach mango juice.


----------



## eagle2250

On the occasion of this sunny, 80 degree, plus afternoon, as I relax on the front porch swing and re-hydrate, looking back on more than a few hours of weekend yard work, I feel compelled to proclaim, 'good gracious, an ice cold Sam Adams brew flowing down the throat quite literally makes love to one's taste buds!' :thumbs-up:


----------



## TheBigOne

Paul Newman pink lemonade. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## Jovan

Old Fashioned with Jim Beam, Angostura, organic cane sugar, slice of a california navel orange, Mezetta maraschino cherry, and carbonated water.


----------



## sdude

Templeton Rye


----------



## Mr Humphries

Stevens Point India Pale Ale, if you have the opportunity, go to your nearest B&Ms and grab as many of theses as you can. Not the Pale Ale, the IPA, it is neither too dull as a lot of UK IPAs nor grapefruit soda like many US versions. It is, as Goldilocks was heard to observe "just right". And at 79p it is nearly a pound cheaper than Morrisons.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## drlivingston

Peach Mango Green Tea


----------



## TheBigOne

Great stuff, especially for a hangover. 
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Reuben

Had the chance to try some Tom Cat barrel-aged gin while I was in Vermont. I've never been a gin drinker but that's some dang good stuff. While I didn't bring some back with my on the plane as I didn't want to check my bag, I bough a bottle for my girlfriend's parents to bring when they drove back. I'm looking forward to that. 


Sent from Rann using the Zeta Beam


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## thatdarndaniel

I'm looking forward to going to the craft brewer by work around 4:30 this afternoon for a pint of their IPA.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Mr Humphries

thatdarndaniel said:


> I'm looking forward to going to the craft brewer by work around 4:30 this afternoon for a pint of their IPA.


This beer bore needs closure. Is it Lost Abbey/Port Brewing?


----------



## dks202

21 yr old Macallan, an anniversary gift from my beautiful wife!


----------



## Bjorn

Chas Louise. It's a cote du rhone, fairly cheap. Nice...


----------



## racebannon

So many good suggestions. Off to Bevmo.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## WillBarrett

Tazo Zen green tea....and perhaps a bottle of Sierra Nevada black IPA later tonight.


----------



## racebannon

coffee-black


----------



## shadoman

Coca-Cola, atm, but in about 1.5 hours it'll be a Sazerac or two....


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## eagle2250

For me it was a pot of "8 O'Clock" coffee started at 0420 hours and just about gone at 0616 hours...the breakfast of champions!


----------



## shadoman

Black coffee and blackberry Izze.

Not in the same cup.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Hot toddies all round.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## jsullivan

Evenings to relax: vodka rocks with a lemon twist, currently I'm working my way through a bottle of Tito's (slowly). It used to be a vodka tonic but I cut out the middle man a few years ago, as did when I went from sushi to sashimi.


----------



## triumph

Its Makers Mark tonight


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## cchen

Opened up a Bunna 12 yr.... not bad. Have a Tomatin 26 yrs and Bunna 27 yrs on the way


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Chouan

Gin & Tonic, Cava, and now coffee and Brandy, Torres 10, in fact...


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## zeppacoustic

Picked up a bottle of Glenmorangie Quinta Ruban that I'm looking forward to enjoying tonight


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> For me it was a* pot *of "8 O'Clock" coffee started at *0420* hours and just about gone at 0616 hours...the breakfast of champions!


This is the only time that I have ever witnessed the terms "pot" and "4:20" in the same sentence and be referring to coffee.


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## dks202

Howard said:


> coffee.


That's a lot of coffee Howard. Tonight it's Macallan 18.....


----------



## Mr Humphries

Twinings distinctive Earl Grey with breakfast


----------



## eagle2250

dks202 said:


> That's a lot of coffee Howard. Tonight it's Macallan 18.....


LOL. Well, for what it's worth, two nights back it was Bulleit's Frontier Bourbon in the Eagle's glass. This AM (@ 0400 hours) fresh perked coffee seemed a better option!


----------



## Howard

dks202 said:


> That's a lot of coffee Howard. Tonight it's Macallan 18.....


I know and My Mother looks at me "no wonder you're so hyper and bouncing off the walls".


----------



## Dmontez

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Well, for what it's worth, two nights back it was Bulleit's Frontier Bourbon in the Eagle's glass. This AM (@ 0400 hours) fresh perked coffee seemed a better option!


once it starts to get cold again on friday's I will sometimes "sweeten" my coffee with a little bourbon. I work from home though I won't have to drive anywhere. It just help's warm me up on chilly mornings.


----------



## eagle2250

^^:thumbs-up:
Now, with fall upon us and winter coming on, your's sounds like a good idea for punching up my morning cup of Joe!


----------



## Chouan

A Croatian (from Zadar) colleague told me that Chemist's Shops (Pharmacies, or whatever they're called in other countries. Places where one goes to buy medicines) are open in Croatia from 0600 in order to sell glasses of brandy to people on their way to work as "heart starters" as it were, it is classed as medicinal, hence being sold by Chemist's.


----------



## Langham

^ That's rather a nice idea. The only thing my local chemists has on offer that early in the morning is methadone.


----------



## Reuben

Langham said:


> ^ That's rather a nice idea. The only thing my local chemists has on offer that early in the morning is methadone.


I'm sure you could get some amphetamines with the right prescription, they'll really get your heart started.


----------



## Mr Humphries

There was a fashion/tradition of rum and egg bars in this area in the 1920s. "Apparently these pubs had a long thin bar fronting the street with a doorway at either end. By tradition, you entered at one end, progressed along the bar and exited by the other door.Lined up along the bar were rows of glasses of strong dark rum and a (peeled) boiled egg on a saucer. This was breakfast for the shipyard workers, who began work so early in the morning that they had merely bundled out of bed and rushed off to work with nothing in their bellies. It must have been very invigorating for the workers as the neat rum hit their stomach - a real awakener!
The barman watched like a hawk as the shipyard workers dashed through, each slamming down a tanner (sixpence in old money) on the bar before throwing down the rum at a gulp and departing, munching on their egg. It was all done on the run, no-one lingered or even stopped at the bar or the flow would have been broken."


----------



## Langham

^ No good for me. I like to read my paper from cover to cover while I eat my breakfast very slowly.


----------



## Howard

Soda (Lemon Lime)


----------



## Howard

Langham said:


> ^ No good for me. I like to read my paper from cover to cover while I eat my breakfast very slowly.


same here, I like to take my time while I read my newspaper and eat my breakfast.


----------



## triumph

Dr.Peppers now and Jack Daniels tonight


----------



## Chouan

A bottle of Cava (Freixonet) then more of the same, then coffee and a glass, or two, of Torres 10. Then oblivion......


----------



## Bjorn

Caol Isla 12


----------



## Howard

once again, coffee.


----------



## 3rd&17

A finger of Lagavulin 16


----------



## Mr Humphries

Yes I know it's early but when I'm hosting Xmas I like a good head start, so I'm trying out a few festive drinkies.
Tonight, prosecco with Kings Ginger or gingerbread syrup. 

Very nice indeed, I'll have to offer both.


----------



## Chouan

Kings Ginger is very nice indeed. A strange name for an American product though.


----------



## Mr Humphries

"THE King's Ginger - a liqueur specifically formulated by Berry Bros. in 1903 for King Edward VII.Rich and zesty, the liqueur was created to stimulate and revivify His Majesty during morning rides in his new horseless carriage - a Daimler.
It has been appreciated by bon viveurs, sporting gentlemen and high-spirited ladies ever since."


----------



## Reuben

Buffalo trace and caffeine-free diet coke, mixed 50/50 in an old jelly jar as I deal with yet another bout of insomnia.


----------



## Howard

gotta love my coffee.


----------



## pitchfork

Founder's porter


----------



## dks202

*Macallen Ruby*

This from a friend whose Mum just arrived from Scotland.


----------



## WouldaShoulda

Sierra Nevada Celebration Ale for 2014 just arrived!!


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## Mr Humphries

Hardknott Figgy Pudding ale and Drambuie hot apple toddy. Festive!


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## Andy

I'm Scotch and Soda in the winter and Gin and Tonic in the summer. Here sometimes it's hot enough in the winter to go for the Scotch.

Have a friend coming for Thanksgiving who drinks Bourbon - recommendations?


----------



## dr.butcher

Andy said:


> Have a friend coming for Thanksgiving who drinks Bourbon - recommendations?


I'm not much of a bourbon drinker myself, but I can speak for Knob Creek and Maker's Mark, which are both small-batch bourbons.


----------



## Donnie

Andy said:


> I'm Scotch and Soda in the winter and Gin and Tonic in the summer. Here sometimes it's hot enough in the winter to go for the Scotch.
> 
> Have a friend coming for Thanksgiving who drinks Bourbon - recommendations?


Buffalo Trace
Basil Hayden's
Pappy Van Winkle

Another I have to mention is TX by Firestone & Robertson, but I'm not sure you can get that one on the west coast. I would think the others can be purchased out there, though.


----------



## Brio1

Laphroaig 10 :


----------



## eagle2250

A nice steaming cup of green tea, at the moment! Just the thing to warm one up on a damp, chilly day.


----------



## drlivingston

Campbells Classic Tomato Soup-at-Hand


----------



## Howard

Coffee with Snickerdoodle creamer


----------



## Mr Humphries

M&S' Christmas Cake liqueur


----------



## fishertw

Having a scotch tasting party tonight. Eight people and likely 5-6 different single malts including Laphroaig Triple Wood, McCallan 12 yr., a really peatey Port Charlotte, Glenmorangie, plus one or two others. Looking forward to this as our priest and her family toured Laphroaig on Islay this past summer, my wife and I were there three years ago and two other couples who are attending have spent time there and are single malt fans. 
And a good time will be had by all!


----------



## Howard

Coffee.


----------



## pooh_ah

Buffalo Trace, neat at my desk. Wrapping up work before a week-long holiday.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Impromptu Barefoot Brut Cuvee we found in our wine fridge!


----------



## zeppacoustic

pooh_ah said:


> Buffalo Trace, neat at my desk. Wrapping up work before a week-long holiday.


Just picked up a bottle of Eagle Rare btw, another Buffalo Trace distillery offering. Nice mid-range bourbon.


----------



## eagle2250

Last evening, two fingers of Bulleit bourbon. This AM, having awakened at 0317 hours, it's a strong cup, or six, of Joe!


----------



## Dmontez

eagle2250 said:


> Last evening, two fingers of Bulleit bourbon. This AM, having awakened at 0317 hours, it's a strong cup, or six, of Joe!


Don't forget if it's cold enough to add a finger of that Bulleit to your coffee to help warm you up.


----------



## steve999

I am drinking ice coffee.


----------



## Howard

Dunkin Donuts coffee.


----------



## Mr Humphries

A snowball. My version; a mix of advocaat, ginger ale, gin and lime. Don't forget the cherry.


----------



## Chouan

Mr Humphries said:


> A snowball. My version; a mix of advocaat, ginger ale, gin and lime. Don't forget the cherry.


Interesting. I always have what i describe as a "proper Snowball" on Christmas Day. Equal measures of advocaat (Warninks) and Brandy (any make) a splash of lime juice and topped up with lemonade. I never bother with the "allotment".....


----------



## Jovan

Irish coffee.

https://imageshack.com/i/exBvIVfrj


----------



## jeffreyc

A pint of Triple F Jaberwocky


----------



## pooh_ah

Boulevard Tank 7


----------



## shadoman

Cold filtered saki and Sapporo


----------



## eagle2250

Four ounces of freshly squeezed OJ...no sugar added = pretty tart! Perhaps OJ is not the preferred chaser for the morning Joe, laced with 2% milk?


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## pooh_ah

Old Fashioned with Four Roses Bourbon


----------



## dks202

Springbank 18 !!!


----------



## Chouan

Not with ice! Pas de glace! And in a liqueur glass, please! (I warm mine slightly).

I've just had a couple of glasses of Argentine Malbec, when my wife gets home in about 10 minutes, I'll have an espresso and a brandy. Torres 10.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## Chouan

At least you're not spoiling that with ice!


----------



## zeppacoustic

There is a place for ice (and ice water) my friend! The above opened up nicely with a few drops of the latter.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I have a bottle of 2013 Sterling Vintner's Collection Pinot Noir. Not my usual, but it was a gift.


----------



## Jovan

Hopefully anyone who goes to the trouble of finding a good Scotch wouldn't use ice...

zeppacoustic, that is a very nice one. I've had the pleasure of trying it at the house of my future in-laws.


----------



## Howard

I love my coffee.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

Jovan said:


> Hopefully anyone who goes to the trouble of finding a good Scotch wouldn't use ice...
> 
> zeppacoustic, that is a very nice one. I've had the pleasure of trying it at the house of my future in-laws.


They might well add a dash of spring water though if they were in Scotland. It's a bit of a myth that absolutely nothing should be added to good Scotch.

At the moment I'm drinking tea, Royal Blend from Fortnum's.


----------



## MaxBuck

Jovan said:


> Hopefully anyone who goes to the trouble of finding a good Scotch wouldn't use ice...


I like ice in my malt. You're welcome to drink it warm if you wish.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I like Bourbon. Elijah Craig is good quality with a good price. It's what I drink when I need a glass, and I'm alone. When I have company, I will pull out some 1792.


----------



## Jovan

Il Signor Crispone said:


> They might well add a dash of spring water though if they were in Scotland. It's a bit of a myth that absolutely nothing should be added to good Scotch.
> 
> At the moment I'm drinking tea, Royal Blend from Fortnum's.


I always add a few drops of water to open it up. I just don't add ice.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

Jovan said:


> I always add a few drops of water to open it up. I just don't add ice.


 That's the right way then.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Coke and Whiskey (Jameson's)


----------



## 32rollandrock

In less than two hours, I expect to begin my Easter weekend with a gin and tonic on the back deck. Bombay (white label) and Canada Dry tonic.


----------



## Chouan

Tonight, Tanqueray Gin with Fever Tree tonic water and a slice of lime, followed by a couple of glasses of Cuvee Royale (Cremant de Limoux, the original sparkling wine) then a couple of glasses of Carlos I. Dinner was Cromer crab with buckwheat pasta (my wife is gluten intolerant), rocket, and a squeeze of lime with a teaspoon of sambal, and a pinch of ground cumin. Sweet was a piece of Catalan Torro (a present from my son, it's a variety of nougat made from almonds, honey and egg white, which is simply delicious). I'm now feeling very mellow and at one with the space/time continuum.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Rightward


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Last night I drank a Newcastle.


----------



## Chouan

Adventure Wolf said:


> Last night I drank a Newcastle.


??????


----------



## pooh_ah

Thirsty Goat Amber at Scholz Garden


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Coca Cola in a bottle.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

A shot of Bunnahabhain.


----------



## Brio1

Laphroaig Quarter Cask : :drunken_smilie:


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Jack Daniels, which is not my usual drink, but I didn't buy it.


----------



## Il Signor Crispone

The Socratic Method is not welcome here - it enrages the small minds of petty despots and self-important fools. Today I drink the forum hemlock.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Chouan said:


> ??????


It is an ale.


----------



## Chouan

Adventure Wolf said:


> It is an ale.


I guessed that. Scottish & Newcastle, the brewery which I assume you mean, make several different beers. Which one?


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Chouan said:


> I guessed that. Scottish & Newcastle, the brewery which I assume you mean, make several different beers. Which one?


I drank the Newcastle brown ale.


----------



## Chouan

Last night was G&T (the usual) then Gunpowder Tea with a chicken and seaweed Teriyaki, then Carlos I to finish.


----------



## orange fury

I think I'm going to start regularly posting in this thread.

this morning was Starbucks whole bean Tribute Blend in a French Press:









right now I'm drinking around 60 oz of water, since I just ran 6.4 miles


----------



## Andy

orange fury said:


> ...
> right now I'm drinking around 60 oz of water, since I just ran 6.4 miles


Water! Really? I'm trying to quit drinking water! :beer:


----------



## orange fury

Andy said:


> Water! Really? I'm trying to quit drinking water! :beer:


Hah, scotch has water in it, right?


----------



## 32rollandrock

Andy said:


> Water! Really? I'm trying to quit drinking water! :beer:


I heard that they're out of water in California.


----------



## Andy

orange fury said:


> Hah, scotch has water in it, right?


Right, but if you drink faster than the ice cube can melt ... I do use ice and soda, which is sort of water and it's not because of the California drought.


----------



## Chouan

Adventure Wolf said:


> I drank the Newcastle brown ale.


Ahh, "Dog". Don't drink it too cold please.
Just out of interest, how to you find it, the flavour I mean, and, as importantly, I think, how do you perceive it?


----------



## orange fury

I don't know if anyone will care, but Ive liked taking pictures of my beverages. This morning was a French press of Community Coffee "Café Special":


and right now I'm enjoying the slightly cooler weather (66*F, cloudy, and wet) on my patio with a Manhattan, San Pellegrino, and an Oliva Serié G:









for those interested, my Manhattan is:
2oz of Ezra Brooks (black label)
1/2 oz Martini Rossi "Rosso" vermouth
a dash of Fee Brothers bitters
...stirred and strained into a chilled cocktail glass, with the oil from an orange rind misted over the surface, rubbed on the rim, and dropped in.


----------



## orange fury

I dont know know if anyone is necessarily interested in what I've been posting in this thread, but this is the mint julep im having tonight:









for those interested, my mint julep is:
*1 tsp simple syrup/2 tsps water, muddled with 8 large mint leaves (pressed, not pulverized) in a chilled glass (10 mins in the freezer)
*Fill to the top of the glass with crushed ice (from my Ninja)
*Add 2.5 oz Ezra Brooks (black label) poured in, stirred for 15 secs in an up/down motion (to evenly disperse the leaves and simple syrup)
*Top the glass with crushed ice
*Add 3 sprigs of mint (slapped between the palms, to release the fragrance) and a shortened straw

throw in a Perdomo, Spanish guitar (Rodrigo y Gabriella, via Pandora), a rocking chair, and a gorgeous April evening, and you have a little piece of heaven on earth . Ideally this would be in a pewter julep cup, but that's on the acquisition list...


----------



## Jovan

Bookmarked. I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## Chouan

Two pints of draught Guinness.


----------



## Howard

orange fury said:


> I dont know know if anyone is necessarily interested in what I've been posting in this thread, but this is the mint julep im having tonight:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> for those interested, my mint julep is:
> *1 tsp simple syrup/2 tsps water, muddled with 8 large mint leaves (pressed, not pulverized) in a chilled glass (10 mins in the freezer)
> *Fill to the top of the glass with crushed ice (from my Ninja)
> *Add 2.5 oz Ezra Brooks (black label) poured in, stirred for 15 secs in an up/down motion (to evenly disperse the leaves and simple syrup)
> *Top the glass with crushed ice
> *Add 3 sprigs of mint (slapped between the palms, to release the fragrance) and a shortened straw
> 
> throw in a Perdomo, Spanish guitar (Rodrigo y Gabriella, via Pandora), a rocking chair, and a gorgeous April evening, and you have a little piece of heaven on earth . Ideally this would be in a pewter julep cup, but that's on the acquisition list...


What does it taste like?


----------



## Howard

Coffee.


----------



## MaxBuck

Vinho verde.


----------



## orange fury

Howard said:


> What does it taste like?


A bourbon son-cone that smells like mint :biggrin:


----------



## FiscalDean

Andy said:


> Water! Really? I'm trying to quit drinking water! :beer:


As I recall, a very wise man once remarked "don't drink water, that's where fish fornicate.


----------



## orange fury

Jovan said:


> Bookmarked. I'll have to give that a try!


Let me know how you like it! Mixing drinks has been a bit of a hobby of mine, with a focus on classic cocktails.

tonight, two fingers of Bowmore 12 year with a splash of filtered water:









Also having an Alec Bradley "American" toro on my patio, watching the rain pour down (and the Lightning, or "nature's fireworks"), and listening to the sounds of Bill Charlap and Beegie Adair. Sheer bliss.


----------



## Chouan

Tonight, my usual G&T, followed by a Chassagne-Montrachet, which was sublime, I've just finished a glass of Beaumes de Venise with some Torro, as a sweet, and I'll be enjoying a glass of Carlos I shortly.


----------



## dks202

Adventure Wolf said:


> I drank the Newcastle brown ale.


Ahhhhh Newkie (nookie) Brown....


----------



## Mr Humphries

Newcastle Brown
Texture like sun
Lays me down
I've drank 21....


----------



## Chouan

Tonight, a G&T followed by a bottle of Terre Eulalie, Chardonnay, from near Uzes, bought from the proprietor in 2013. It was very good. I'll finish the evening with, again, a Carlos I.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## zeppacoustic

Pool bar behind The Ritz-Carlton, Aruba, pina colada from scratch. Finished with honey and shaved coconut. Yes, it's that good.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Forgot the accompaniment: 

Lobster roll for the Ages


----------



## orange fury

zeppelin: that drink sounds amazing (I'm a sucker for piña coladas- it's the coconut), and that lobster roll looks incredible. Very nice.

tonight, I'm trying out a new drink- a Rum Dum:










For those interested in a history lesson, in the 1970's, a gentleman by the name of Wilfred Sands created this as the signature cocktail of the Lyford Cay Club in Nassau. It's supposedly only served there, but the recipe ended up on the internet for those of us that are less-privileged (considering how exclusive the Lyford Cay Club is). Mine was made according to what is supposedly the original recipe:

3.5 oz sweet and sour mix*, blended with 1.5 oz Bacardi white rum in a blender (I used my small Ninja, similar to a Magic Bullet)
Pour over ice into a chilled rocks glass
Float 1oz Meyers's Dark Rum on top

*sweet and sour mix recipe:
mix 1 cup simple syrup, 1 cup lemon juice, 2 cups water, and 1 egg white in a pitcher. You could technically buy the premodern mix at the store if the raw egg white grosses you out, but the egg white is what creates the foam on top in the blender, so I make my own mix. Costs less than the pre-made stuff, and much better IMHO. ¡Salud!


----------



## eagle2250

^^Considering the frothed raw egg white topping, I find myself thinking the "Rum Dum" would be the likely 'after hours' drink of choice for the fictional Rocky Balboa character. Seriously, your recipe sounds good...will have to give that one a try! :thumbs-up:


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Considering the frothed raw egg white topping, I find myself thinking the "Rum Dum" would be the likely 'after hours' drink of choice for the fictional Rocky Balboa character. Seriously, your recipe sounds good...will have to give that one a try! :thumbs-up:


Thanks, it was good- so good, in fact, that I had two and made another for Mrs. OF lol.

word of advice: it's stronger than it tastes. After two of them, I was glad that I was at home on my patio...


----------



## zeppacoustic

^ That looks great. Real sour mix with egg whites is the best. Nice float by the way. 

Today just a beer thus far. Balashi, Aruba's pilsener:


----------



## orange fury

zeppacoustic said:


> ^ That looks great. Real sour mix with egg whites is the best. Nice float by the way.
> 
> Today just a beer thus far. Balashi, Aruba's pilsener:


I appreciate it, that was actually the first time I've ever floated a drink- didn't turn out too bad if I do say so myself


----------



## zeppacoustic

Margarita with anejo tequila, Cointreau, and Grand Marnier


----------



## pooh_ah

Kentucky Mule (Bourbon in lieu of Vodka)


----------



## Mr Humphries

Hardknott Aximuth pale ale. It's alright.


----------



## LordSmoke

It's Sunday. It's after 4p. It's Guineas Extra Stout. Though sometimes it's Hoegaarden for a change or Blue Moon if I can't find the first two. :beer:


----------



## gumprop1

Neely Chardonnay


----------



## gumprop1

Boillot Clos Vougeout


----------



## gumprop1

William Selyem westside neighbors


----------



## Jae iLL

Dogfish 60 minute IPA


----------



## LordSmoke

Cinco de mayo! So, Corona.


----------



## Jae iLL

Pacifico on this extremely warm day


----------



## toddorbertBU

Gosling's Black Seal rum and grapefruit juice over ice.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, thanks to yesterday's trip to the grocery store, we are enjoying freshly squeezed OJ...nothing added at this hour. It's a little too early in the day for that!


----------



## orange fury

eagle2250 said:


> This AM, thanks to yesterday's trip to the grocery store, we are enjoying freshly squeezed OJ...nothing added at this hour. It's a little too early in the day for that!


Champagne, my friend 

Trying out "the Black Grouse". My wife is a fan of the regular Famous Grouse, and I had heard pretty good things about this one, so I picked up a bottle:


its pretty darn good for a blended scotch, a bit more peat than the original. I do still prefer Islay single malts, but this isn't bad for an everyday option


----------



## orange fury

Happy memorial Day folks! Enjoying a double-sized Rum Dum with a CAO America:


i didn't have a glass big enough, so I had to use half of my shaker lol


----------



## Howard

orange fury said:


> Happy memorial Day folks! Enjoying a double-sized Rum Dum with a CAO America:
> 
> 
> i didn't have a glass big enough, so I had to use half of my shaker lol


Why is there a cigar on top of the glass?


----------



## orange fury

Howard said:


> Why is there a cigar on top of the glass?


It's the cigar I'm enjoying right now - a CAO "America" (in honor of Memorial Day )


----------



## zeppacoustic

Old-fashioned. I use the New Orleans recipe which is the definitive version. 

Sugar cube into rocks glass. Saturate with Angostura bitters. Add 1 oz water. Muddle until sugar is into solution. Add orange peel. Use pestle to work oils into base. Fill glass mostly with ice. Add 2 oz. Bourbon. Makers works well, I just happened to have a bottle of Blanton's single barrel on hand. Garnish with orange slice and maraschino cherry, if you have it. Add swizzle stick. No club soda!


----------



## eustonstation

Way too much DiSaronno on the rocks.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Knob Creek, Rye Whiskey.


----------



## orange fury

zeppacoustic said:


> Old-fashioned. I use the New Orleans recipe which is the definitive version.
> 
> Sugar cube into rocks glass. Saturate with Angostura bitters. Add 1 oz water. Muddle until sugar is into solution. Add orange peel. Use pestle to work oils into base. Fill glass mostly with ice. Add 2 oz. Bourbon. Makers works well, I just happened to have a bottle of Blanton's single barrel on hand. Garnish with orange slice and maraschino cherry, if you have it. Add swizzle stick. No club soda!


i agree with you on 99% of this. The only thing I do different is, instead of pressing it in the drink, I squeeze the Orange peel over the finished drink to express the essential oils across the surface. I'll then rub the peel around the lip of the glass, then drop that in the drink with a maraschino cherry (I dont add a orange slice).

glad to see someone else here who believes in the real version of this timeless beverage (ie, no soda water and no muddled fruit) :beer:


----------



## Howard

I was drinking coffee.


----------



## MAD

coffee now. with any luck, a Hendrick's martini with a lemon twist later


----------



## zeppacoustic

orange fury said:


> i agree with you on 99% of this. The only thing I do different is, instead of pressing it in the drink, I squeeze the Orange peel over the finished drink to express the essential oils across the surface. I'll then rub the peel around the lip of the glass, then drop that in the drink with a maraschino cherry (I dont add a orange slice).
> 
> glad to see someone else here who believes in the real version of this timeless beverage (ie, no soda water and no muddled fruit)


I'm onboard with that technique too. Another nice touch is when a bartender gently flames the orange peel with a lighter before rubbing on glass.


----------



## orange fury

zeppacoustic said:


> I'm onboard with that technique too. Another nice touch is when a bartender gently flames the orange peel with a lighter before rubbing on glass.


I tried that a few times, and though it looks cool, it seems to actually burn off a bit of the oil. I generally avoid doing it now, just my $.02


----------



## adoucett

Martini with 5 parts Absolut to 1 part dry vermouth 
Dash of pure vanilla extract and lemon juice, garnished with a fresh lemon slice and prepared in a shaker with crushed ice.

On my second one and damn this is a fine cocktail.


----------



## orange fury

adoucett said:


> Martini with 5 parts Absolut to 1 part dry vermouth
> Dash of pure vanilla extract and lemon juice, garnished with a fresh lemon slice and prepared in a shaker with crushed ice.
> 
> On my second one and damn this is a fine cocktail.


Looks/sounds pretty good, does the drink turn greenish or is that the glass?


----------



## pooh_ah

Modelo Especial with a Rocky Patel Vintage 1999


----------



## Dcr5468

Anita Root Beer with real cane sugar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## orange fury

Pretty snazzy. In a similar vein:


----------



## zeppacoustic

orange fury said:


> Pretty snazzy. In a similar vein:


Nice. If you like peaty whiskies, try the Ardbeg 10


----------



## orange fury

zeppacoustic said:


> Nice. If you like peaty whiskies, try the Ardbeg 10


I have a bottle, one of my favorites actually. Second only to the Laphroaig 10 in that price range IMHO


----------



## TMMKC

I started the evening outside with my wife and friends listening to jazz and sipping a Tom Collins. We moved inside the bar and I moved onto a Manhattan, a glass of Sharecrpper Cab Sav with a burger, then ended the evening with a couple fingers on McCallan 12. And the answer is "yes." I like to drink.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Chouan

Ensiferous said:


>


I would imagine that that was very pleasant! By itself?


----------



## Howard

For National Coffee Day ↑


----------



## Ensiferous

Chouan said:


> I would imagine that that was very pleasant! By itself?


Chouan, yes, just decided to open it before dinner with some cheeses, olives Provencal, bread & oil. The Beaucastel was holding up wonderfully, with rich sweet fruit, the tannins gone completely to velvet, a great degree of rusticity, and throwing a massive sediment (as the unfiltered wine that it is.)

Last week, we did have, however, the 2010 Mollydooker "The Boxer" shiraz, South Australia, with dry-aged ribeyes. That was a fantastic accompaniment.


----------



## Ensiferous

Sometimes I will dig around in the cellar, ruthlessly targeting the old bottles.

And occasionally, as with this lovely Vargas Riserva, they will go out with utter dignity, proudly saying "I held up much better than you thought I would, didn't I?"


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## eagle2250

Not right now, but instead, last evening it was a chilled bottle of Sam Adam's Pumpkin Ale...seemed appropriate for a mid October beverage choice!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Bernie Zack

Dirty Tequila. Kinda like a cinnamon flavored tequila. Probably my last time.


----------



## orange fury

Happy Halloween folks! Celebrating the last day of October with my favorite beer- Saint Arnold's Pumpkinator:


for those not familiar with it, Pumpkinator is a pumpkin imperial stout that Saint Arnold releases a single batch of in mid-October each year. It tastes amazing. Because demand is so high for it in Houston, they used to put a limit of two bottles per person per day. This year, they removed that limit, and one of the major liquor stores in our area (and one of the prime distributors of Pumpkinator) sold out at every location in an hour. Thankfully, the grocery store next to my office had a huge stock, so I picked up 13 bottles- one per month, and two for November (one for my birthday and one for Thanksgiving with desert).

Edit- this is what the inside of my fridge looks like:


----------



## Bernie Zack

Having a glass of Glenkinchie, 10 year old (now 15). Nice!


----------



## orange fury

Southern Tier "Warlock" tonight with a La Gloria Cubana Serie N:









the beer isn't bad, but I probably won't go out of my way to purchase it again. The cigar is fantastic, as always.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Crisp wheat ale from STL


----------



## orange fury

This evening on the patio- raining with the temp in the low 60's, and Bill Charlap quietly playing in the background:









Dunhill Nightcap in a Dr Grabow, and Community Coffee's "Café Special" out of a Bodum FP


----------



## orange fury

Blue Moon Cinnamon-Horchata Ale, accompanied by Granger in a Missouri Meerschaum cob:


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## orange fury

Enjoying the cooler weather with these bad boys- Buffalo Bayou Brewing Co "Smoke on the Bayou" and a Rocky Patel Twentieth Anniversary:




Kinda cool beer- apparently they somehow smoked the malt with local barbecue joints. I thought it was neat


----------



## Ensiferous

OF, I'm not a smoked beer fan, but one smoke I do like is a Rocky. (especially maduros)



orange fury said:


> Rocky Patel Twentieth Anniversary:


----------



## Duvel

Laphroaig 10-year, again, with a splash of water, accompanied by some Green & Black's dark.


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


> OF, I'm not a smoked beer fan, but one smoke I do like is a Rocky. (especially maduros)


Im generally a scotch fan, but I have a thing for supporting local breweries. I love RP though (and maduros as well)- I had never seen this one prior to picking it up last week, but try it if you get the chance. Very solid smoke.


----------



## Duvel

Has anyone had Founders' Backwoods Bastard? Holy whisky barrel, Batman, that one's good! 

It seems to have disappeared from the store shelves around here, but my favorite pub has it on tap. I plan on stopping on the way home, as the storm starts up, to throw back one of two with a gut-warming chili slider or two. 

I have to then slog ten blocks home in the storm as the missus is on business with the vehicle. 

Ah, life is rough... .


----------



## orange fury

Duvel said:


> Has anyone had Founders' Backwoods Bastard? Holy whisky barrel, Batman, that one's good!
> 
> It seems to have disappeared from the store shelves around here, but my favorite pub has it on tap. I plan on stopping on the way home, as the storm starts up, to throw back one of two with a gut-warming chili slider or two.
> 
> I have to then slog ten blocks home in the storm as the missus is on business with the vehicle.
> 
> Ah, life is rough... .


Havent had that one, but Founders Breakfast Stout is incredible


----------



## Bernie Zack

Feel compelled to post that I just had a Wendys green tea, mixed with their strawberry lemonade. FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Duvel

Post-dinner report.

Oh, it was lovely. One of those perfect moments.

Dark and quiet bar. Cordial but unaggressive bartender, mellow guy. Storm outside threatening but not yet arrived. _Yeah, the forecasts, whatever, it's not gonna happen... . _

Jazz and blues on the stereo system. No television screen in sight. Nice mix of old profs (I even recognize a few old ones from my undergrad days, must be emeriti by now), graduate-student looking females, a hipster-type beer-afficionado-type down the bar from me making intelligent beer talk with the bartender.

I settle in with delicious beer one and an old copy of The New York Times Magazine. (Courtesy the bar. That's the kind of bar it is. You walk in, one of the first things you see at the bar is stacks of NYTM, National Geographic, and the local underground rag. They like readers here. Once you settle in, you see there's also a big old fat Webster's dictionary and a Scrabble game.)

Two delicious sliders made of locally grown, grass-fed beef arrive.

Slider one down. Jalapenos in this but not fierce, nice.

Time for delicious beer two.

Oh, the music is nice. Some jazz I don't recognize--the best kind!

New patrons arrive brushing snow from their shoulders. SNOW! Crap. I have 10 blocks to walk. I make some lame joke about needing to stay safe and ask the barkeep if I can settle up.

I change in the foyer to my mac and Bean boots, button up, head out. The snow is wet but beautiful. Young girls are chattering excitedly on the sidewalk. A young cute Oriental girl all bundled up is actually skipping down the street and giggling as the snow falls around her face.

Oh, if I only had more evenings like this one. The only thing could have made it better would have been to share it with Mrs D.

Cheers. Stay warm.



orange fury said:


> Havent had that one, but Founders Breakfast Stout is incredible


----------



## Mr Humphries

Titanic Plum Porter, it's all the rage apparently.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Wasn't into the Founders BS, I do like a beer with roasty bitter notes from the malts but dumping coffee in a beer does nothing for me. Same for chocolate. I enjoyed the Old Curmudgeon, not enough old ales around especially this time of year. I have a Lagunitas IPA for later.


----------



## Shaver

Glenmorangie with H. Upmann coronas minor.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Nice pumpkin ale from NH.


----------



## Duvel

I think a stop by the local friendly shop is in order after work tomorrow. I'd like to see if they stock this one--not that I'm through my Laphroaig, mind.



Shaver said:


> Glenmorangie with H. Upmann coronas minor.


----------



## Chouan

Last night a red Costieres de Nimes https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Costières_de_Nîmes_AOC with a soup home made by wife (potage a pistou https://cuisine.journaldesfemmes.com/recette/312791-soupe-au-pistou) followed by a Torres 10, as it was Monday and I am working.....


----------



## Ensiferous

I am envious of you for that H. Upmann, Shaver.



Shaver said:


> Glenmorangie with H. Upmann coronas minor.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Shaver

Sam's! For many years I lived within a short walk of the brewery. The dray horses delivered to the numerous local pubs.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Shaver

Ensiferous said:


> I am envious of you for that H. Upmann, Shaver.


If you are ever visiting England it should be my pleasure to treat you to one. 

Come to think of it- I'm due to visit Tadcaster in the new year- any Sam Smiths fans who are interested PM me and I'll see if I can pick up some memorabilia, beer cloths and the like.


----------



## Ensiferous

Shaver said:


> If you are ever visiting England it should be my pleasure to treat you to one.


Very kind of you, Shaver. I would enjoy that immensely. And I would gladly reciprocate, should you visit my side of the pond, with fun activities that are even more politically incorrect.


----------



## Balfour

Ensiferous said:


> Very kind of you, Shaver. I would enjoy that immensely. And I would gladly reciprocate, should you visit my side of the pond, with fun activities that are even more politically incorrect.


Politically incorrect activities are to be encouraged; full disclosure - I loathe cider!

B.


----------



## fishertw

Today is Kilochman single malt from Islay. Kilochman is the most recent Islay distillery and was my Christmas present to myself. A really good Islay single malt.


----------



## Shaver

I ended up in Tadcaster sooner than I expected (dental emergency- ouch!) and took a quick snap of the legendary Sam's HQ.










Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Shaver

Aultmore 12 y/o and Bolivar No. 3.


----------



## Ensiferous

Shaver, thanks for the wonderful field report. Sam's is on my bucket list. Some day....

Wishing you a fast & full, pain-free dental recovery, or at least some good pain management.

However, you are torturing me with the puros Cubanos...


----------



## Ensiferous

1986 Gruaud Larose, St. Julien

Impressively dense fruit, with very substantial but silk-smooth tannins. Absolutely opulent, rounded edges. Huge notes of cedar pencils, floral notes, earthy mushrooms, boreal forst, saddle leather. (Yes, I'm weird.) More cedar forest. The big concentration makes for a nearly endless finish. After 30 minutes being uncorked, the dark, dense fruit is becoming even sweeter. It is too graceless to say when referring to wine, but I would say in a beer review, "It is very drinkable."

I am stunned (very pleasantly) by the condition of this Gruaud Larose. Blinded, I would have certainly called this as a first or second growth Pauillac&#8230;. but definitely too rich & opulent for a St. Julien.

I have held this wine since its release. (Why did I open it tonight? I grilled some beautiful ribeyes, and thought WTH?) It still has a deep purple edge, against an opaque black/purple core at 29 years of age! Is this wine an immortal? (Well, not this bottle, because I am putting a fitting end to it.)

Wait&#8230; it is still improving...


----------



## Duvel

Courvoisier Cognac VSOP, of late. Yum.


----------



## kennya123

An old fashion made with makers mark and with sugar in the raw instead of a sugar cube


----------



## orange fury

Shaver said:


> Sam's! For many years I lived within a short walk of the brewery. The dray horses delivered to the numerous local pubs.


Sam's Imperial Stout and Oatmeal Stout were some of my first introductions to stouts outside of Guinness and Murphy's- they're still some of my favorites. I want to try their "Famous Taddy Porter", I've heard wonderful things about it but have never seen it in person.



fishertw said:


> Today is Kilochman single malt from Islay. Kilochman is the most recent Islay distillery and was my Christmas present to myself. A really good Islay single malt.


What age? I see they're due for a 10 year to come out in 2016, I'd be interested in picking some up.



Ensiferous said:


> Wishing you a fast & full, pain-free dental recovery, or at least some good pain management.
> 
> However, you are torturing me with the puros Cubanos...


1st comment: +1, Hope you're doing well
2nd comment: +infinity. Our day seems to be coming though...



kennya123 said:


> An old fashion made with makers mark and with sugar in the raw instead of a sugar cube


Try it with rye whiskey. The spiciness of rye offsets the sweetness of the simple syrup and compliments the spices in the bitters. Bourbon is okay, but since it's naturally sweeter than rye, it makes the drink a bit less balanced IMHO. My recipie is as follows:

*Drop 1 sugar cube in glass, and saturate with Angostura Bitters
*Add splash of still water (only enough to completely dissolve sugar cube), and muddle until sugar is completely dissolved (I use a bar spoon)
*Add 5 ice cubes
*Pour 2 oz of rye whiskey over the ice (using Knob Creek Rye, currently), and stir once
*Peel a sliver of orange rind using a vegetable peeler, squeeze rind over drink surface to express essential oils, and rub around the rim of the glass before dropping into drink
*Add a maraschino cherry (shake off excess syrup first)

Note: Never use club soda, and never ever EVER muddle fruit into the drink. The whiskey is the star here, the other flavors are only there to compliment the rye. I won't order this at a bar unless the bartender is willing to listen to me tell them how to make it.

i picked up a bottle of Knob Creek rye a couple days ago, it made a very good Manhattan. I've heard good things about Bulleit rye, but I'm not a fan of their bourbon, so I can't bring myself to buy a full bottle.

Just some thoughts and suggestions :beer:


----------



## orange fury

Opened up a tin of 2007 McClelland Christmas Cheer. Merry Christmas to me:


enjoying in a Dr Grabow Grand Duke with a cup of Starbucks Christmas blend (with a splash or two of bourbon added...)


----------



## drlivingston

Egg nog...


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Bunnahabhain, 12 years old: https://www.thewhiskyexchange.com/P-12827.aspx


----------



## cellochris

Bulleit rye on the rocks.


----------



## Duvel

The bride and I are sharing a bottle of Bridlewood pinot noir. Not bad.

Have a hankering for some Irish coffee. Must pick up a bottle of Jameson's next time I'm out liquor shopping.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Exquisite holiday dram, now 21+ years old.


----------



## Duvel

Oooooohhh.... Nice.



zeppacoustic said:


> Exquisite holiday dram, now 21+ years old.


----------



## Howard




----------



## orange fury

cellochris said:


> Bulleit rye on the rocks.


Is it any good? I was debating between Bulleit and Knob Creek rye a couple weeks ago, but settled on the KC because I don't linke Bulleit bourbon. I saw both had good reviews though.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


>


Howard: Good choice. A cup of black coffee (or three or four) work(s) for me between 0415 and 0600 hours each day...gets the old heart back up to speed! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard: Good choice. A cup of black coffee (or three or four) work(s) for me between 0415 and 0600 hours each day...gets the old heart back up to speed! LOL.


I take my coffee with creamer and 3 sugars.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.

Indeed, you may exercise options as to how you take your daily Joe, that seem no longer available to one past the age at which the metabolism slows and caloric intake must as well...or else expect an expanding waistline in your future!


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Duvel

WOW. This looks elegant and delicious.



Ensiferous said:


>


----------



## Duvel

Tonight... Irish coffee. 

Two parts hot coffee, 1 part Jameson's, 1 tablespoon dark brown sugar, topped with real whipped cream. 

Mmmmelllowwww... .


----------



## Balfour

Ardbeg whisky.


----------



## orange fury

Balfour said:


> Ardbeg whisky.


One of my favorites :beer:


----------



## my19

Balfour said:


> Ardbeg whisky.


I might have to sample a bit tonight. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## The Irishman

Lagavulin 16 year old - distiller's edition.


----------



## zeppacoustic

Duvel said:


> Tonight... Irish coffee.
> 
> Two parts hot coffee, 1 part Jameson's, 1 tablespoon dark brown sugar, topped with real whipped cream.
> 
> Mmmmelllowwww... .


Strong work!


----------



## Duvel

Indeed. I had two of those and I was almost hungover next day. I think I need to make this more like three parts coffee and one part Jameson's.

Or just drink one! ha



zeppacoustic said:


> Strong work!


----------



## Howard




----------



## my19

Howard said:


>


A fine choice, Howard. I just poured myself a cup.


----------



## orange fury

French press and mimosas this morning.

Duvel- nice recipe, I'll have to try that


----------



## Duvel

2016 Bigfoot! I look forward to this every year. This year's offering is incredibly smooth. Some vintages have been harsh on first opening, but this one almost feels aged.


----------



## Duvel

Nice! I'm inspired to try a beer shot. Will do so when I pour my next Bigfoot. Just scored another 4-pack.


----------



## Duvel

As the temperatures suddenly take a plunge into the teens and beyond (single digit tomorrow!), the appearance on the shelves of a perennial favorite is most timely indeed. 

Look at that rocky head.


----------



## Balfour

Lagavulin 1989.


----------



## Duvel

Photo?



Balfour said:


> Lagavulin 1989.


----------



## Balfour

A truly sublime whisky - worthy of a special occasion marked today:









(Forgive the stock image - quicker than photographing, uploading to computer, etc. I've not mastered the art of posting from smartphone.)


----------



## zeppacoustic

Duvel said:


> As the temperatures suddenly take a plunge into the teens and beyond (single digit tomorrow!), the appearance on the shelves of a perennial favorite is most timely indeed.
> 
> Look at that rocky head.


Ahh nice. A robust brew!


----------



## cellochris

Captain and Mexicoke


----------



## Howard

my19 said:


> A fine choice, Howard. I just poured myself a cup.


How do you enjoy your coffee?


----------



## Ensiferous

Nice avatar shot for you, Duvel. :cool2:


----------



## Ensiferous

Ooooh yeah.


----------



## my19

Howard said:


> How do you enjoy your coffee?


I use a contraption called the Clever Coffee Dripper, sort of the illegitimate love child of a French Press and a pour-over. Heat some water to just less than a boil, pour a bit over the coffee grounds in the dripper, wait a minute, and then top it off. It brews for 3-4 minutes. Then I put the whole thing on top of an old Starbucks travel mug, let it drain and then add a splash of half-and-half.

Maybe not the best cup of coffee in the world, but very, very good.


----------



## my19

Balfour said:


> Lagavulin 1989.


Envious!

I enjoyed an Islay taste-off last evening, comparing and contrasting Ardbeg 10 and Laphroig 10, the latter of which was a gift from my chef-sister in law, who received it as a Christmas gift from a vendor. She took one sip, almost choked, and suddenly it was mine.

Not sure which I prefer yet, but I grew up on the ocean, and each reminded me of home.


----------



## Howard

my19 said:


> I use a contraption called the Clever Coffee Dripper, sort of the illegitimate love child of a French Press and a pour-over. Heat some water to just less than a boil, pour a bit over the coffee grounds in the dripper, wait a minute, and then top it off. It brews for 3-4 minutes. Then I put the whole thing on top of an old Starbucks travel mug, let it drain and then add a splash of half-and-half.
> 
> Maybe not the best cup of coffee in the world, but very, very good.


I use a Keurig Coffee Machine.


----------



## Balfour

my19 said:


> Envious!
> 
> I enjoyed an Islay taste-off last evening, comparing and contrasting Ardbeg 10 and Laphroig 10, the latter of which was a gift from my chef-sister in law, who received it as a Christmas gift from a vendor. She took one sip, almost choked, and suddenly it was mine.
> 
> Not sure which I prefer yet, but I grew up on the ocean, and each reminded me of home.


Hah! A wonderful re-gift.

I do like the Islays. Ardbeg is very interesting as it is slightly less overpowering than some of the other Islays. It is a firm favourite.

As for the 1989 Lagavulin, a gift and one of the most sublime whiskys I have ever enjoyed. I'm rationing it. Since I was given it over the Summer, I've had three doubles (on two occasions joined by a friend who shared a double). To be savoured.


----------



## Chouan

Good choice. Sam Smith's stout on draught, when one can find it, is also excellent. Mind you, I haven't seen it on draught for years!


----------



## Chouan

On Sunday night I had a farewell drink with my son who returned to Spain yesterday. We enjoyed a couple of these

and a couple of these







Both in the glass pictured (only my glass was my late father's, which looks slightly different).


----------



## Shaver

Chouan said:


> Good choice. Sam Smith's stout on draught, when one can find it, is also excellent. Mind you, I haven't seen it on draught for years!


Which reminds me - the bridge, very close to the Smith's breweries, collapsed over Xmas (due to flooding). The shapes that you can see as silhouette against the skyline are the grain milling towers.


----------



## Chouan

Shaver said:


> Which reminds me - the bridge, very close to the Smith's breweries, collapsed over Xmas (due to flooding). The shapes that you can see as silhouette against the skyline are the grain milling towers.


A shocking thing to watch. My younger son was in York for New Year and described the flooding, many of his former fellow students had been flooded out of their Halls and houses by the Fosse.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Sam Smiths brewery will not permit a temporary pedestrian bridge on their land. Humphrey Smith will get no money from me as it is the final straw.

Any road up, tonight's sup is....

https://gaddsbeershop.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/beautiful-british-bitter.html


----------



## Chouan

Mr Humphries said:


> Sam Smiths brewery will not permit a temporary pedestrian bridge on their land. Humphrey Smith will get no money from me as it is the final straw.
> 
> Any road up, tonight's sup is....
> 
> https://gaddsbeershop.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/beautiful-british-bitter.html


Gits.


----------



## orange fury

Old fashioned made with Knob Creek Rye, with a bottle of San Pellegrino on the side.


----------



## Shaver

Glenlivet Founders Reserve


----------



## Balfour

Nice whisky. Little early, no? :devil:


----------



## Shaver

Balfour said:


> Nice whisky. Little early, no? :devil:


Cheeky! It was yesterday evening's snifter. A delicious tipple which is heavily criticised in online reviews, which causes me to wonder if some folk have the faintest inkling of taste.


----------



## Balfour

Shaver said:


> ... A delicious snifter which is *heavily criticised in online reviews*, which causes me to wonder if some folk have the faintest inkling of taste.


Bizarre, agreed.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Pffft if one has heard of the whisky, can pronounce it and it is readily available, it CANT be any good surely.....? Sarcasm this evening brought to you by Punk IPA and Gadds No 3.


----------



## Shaver

Mr Humphries said:


> Sam Smiths brewery will not permit a temporary pedestrian bridge on their land. Humphrey Smith will get no money from me as it is the final straw.
> 
> Any road up, tonight's sup is....
> 
> https://gaddsbeershop.blogspot.co.uk/2015/05/beautiful-british-bitter.html


I implore you not to judge Humphrey too harshly. His eccentricity (incredibly private and ferociously anti progress) has allowed the press to gleefully demonise him. However a lack of maintenance to the bridge, the responsibility of the local council, is the true cause of the problem.


----------



## MaxBuck

Last night had both Lagavulin 16 and Ardbeg 10.

Absolutely delicious, but I need no additional peat for several weeks.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Mr Humphries

Shaver said:


> I implore you not to judge Humphrey too harshly. His eccentricity (incredibly private and ferociously anti progress) has allowed the press to gleefully demonise him. However a lack of maintenance to the bridge, the responsibility of the local council, is the true cause of the problem.


His company's sharp practices and his almost autocratic managerial style make up the bulk of my distaste for him. Shame as Smiths pub beers are always solid and very reasonably priced if not at the cutting edge of craft brewing.


----------



## my19

MaxBuck said:


> Last night had both Lagavulin 16 and Ardbeg 10.
> 
> Absolutely delicious, but I need no additional peat for several weeks.


I've been comparing-contrasting the Ardbeg 10 and Laphroig 10 occasionally over the past week or so, but left islay behind tonight for a bit of Orkney's Highland Park and a break from the smoke.


----------



## Bjorn

Had some great Caol Isla 29 yesterday. Hard to beat. Also had some Laphroig, which I am coming back to liking more and more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeppacoustic

Bjorn said:


> Had some great Caol Isla 29 yesterday. Hard to beat. Also had some Laphroig, which I am coming back to liking more and more.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1984 vintage perchance? I tried this in Vegas for an exorbitant price a few years back, was outrageously good


----------



## Chouan

Unusually for me I had a beer last night. It was this one,

and I quite enjoyed it whilst watching a comedian that I was unfamiliar with on youtube, a bloke called Bill Burr, who I was introduced to, as it were, by my younger son. A very pleasant evening.
Details of the brew here: www.*leffe.com/en/beers/leffe-brown*


----------



## cellochris

Makers Mark on the rocks with a splash of bitters.



The muffs b/c 1 inch of snow in Atlanta = city shuts down. Grown up snow day!


----------



## Howard

after doing some shoveling I decided to make myself a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Ensiferous

Highly recommended. My favorite RIS-


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Chouan

Ensiferous said:


>


I would imagine that you enjoyed that!


----------



## Ensiferous

Chouan said:


> I would imagine that you enjoyed that!


I did, but I notice significant variability with this ale, likely due to the constantly aging/changing conditions of the casks. A few years ago, Stingo seemed like more of a classic, big, complex, brown ale -- lots of caramel malt, fruitiness. But from 2014 onward, had someone blinded me on tasting this, I would have thought it was a Flanders Oud Bruin!


----------



## Balfour

Pomerol with supper and a Macallan 18 following.


----------



## orange fury

It's "Go Texan Day" here in Houston- basically, it's the Friday before the Houston Livestock Show and Rodeo parade, where all the different trail rides come into town prior to the rodeo kick off, and all of us wear our boots/jeans/etc. Point being, what better way to celebrate than with Houston's own Buffalo Bayou Brewing Company's "Sam's Daily":









Enjoying this amazing weather on the patio with a Romeo y Julieta, of course


----------



## cellochris

Clown Shoes: Space Cake Double IPA.

A bit "sweaty" smelling. The 9% alcohol is a bit too present on the palate . . . but oh well!


----------



## Shaver

A no age statement Speyside but nevertheless a delight, sweet and smooth with a velvety mouthfeel.


----------



## cellochris

Another IPA.

Breckenridge Brewery, 471 Small Batch Double Hopped IPA.










Delicious. Slight roasted flavor, just a hint of sweet malt with a mild hop finish (surprising b/c of the double hopped name - I would not describe this as bitter/hoppy at all). Can't even tell it's 9.2%!


----------



## jd202

I love that Breckenridge Brewery Double IPA. Did you pick that up down there in Georgia? I had it in Denver, but haven't seen it around here (DC)...


----------



## cellochris

jd202 said:


> I love that Breckenridge Brewery Double IPA. Did you pick that up down there in Georgia? I had it in Denver, but haven't seen it around here (DC)...


Yes! I picked it up at HopCity. There are many micro-breweries here in GA and Atlanta which I was pleasantly surprised to discover.
I'm wrapping up some work and then going to dive into some Dogfish Head 90 Minute  pictures to follow. I've been on a IPA kick this weekend! Gotta finish strong.


----------



## cellochris

As promised:










Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA. My favorite beer when it is on tap.

Cheers!


----------



## drlivingston

Polar Raspberry Lime 100% Natural Seltzer


----------



## ran23

Saki Screwdriver, good Market


----------



## jd202

Dogfish Head is ubiquitous at bars in the DC area, which is a very good thing.


----------



## cellochris

jd202 said:


> Dogfish Head is ubiquitous at bars in the DC area, which is a very good thing.


Nice. Whenever 90 minute is on tap here in Atlanta, it goes out within a few days. The 60 minute can almost always be found.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

cellochris said:


> As promised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogfish Head 90 Minute IPA. My favorite beer when it is on tap.
> 
> Cheers!


I recommend their Midas Touch. Interesting story there.


----------



## cellochris

SlideGuitarist said:


> I recommend their Midas Touch. Interesting story there.


Yes! Midas Touch is very good as well.


----------



## SlideGuitarist

cellochris said:


> Yes! Midas Touch is very good as well.


No hops at all, note well.


----------



## Howard

another cuppa coffee.


----------



## cellochris

Sweetwater Hop Hash Double IPA:










Delicious!

The last of my IPA binge. I promise.

Cheers,

-Chris


----------



## Shaver

Currently undecided.


----------



## cellochris

Shaver said:


> Currently undecided.


Nice collection Shaver! I am working on expanding my whiskey palate to include scotch.


----------



## Mr Humphries

An Old Fashioned, wasn't a fan.
Taittinger Brut Reserve
Tyne Bank Silver Dollar pale ale
Absolut vodka


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Joking, somewhat: I had to kill some time in a bowling alley, so I took a book, and ordered this Sam Adams Boston Lager.


----------



## orange fury

Shaver said:


> Currently undecided.


Showoff  (I'm really just jealous)


----------



## orange fury

Picked this up on a trip to Austin this weekend, Zilker Brewing Company Coffee Milk Stout:









two of my favorite beers in one- a coffee stout and a milk stout. I'm a huge fan, I would love to try this on tap.

Also, had a whiskey sour earlier, and have spent the afternoon enjoying a Romeo y Julieta churchill


----------



## cellochris

Starting off with Sierra Nevada Ruthless Rye IPA:










It's not bad, but not my favorite.

From the "4 Way IPA" variety pack, so more posts to come


----------



## orange fury

Another winner from Buffalo Bayou Brewing Co- Bananas Foster ale:


----------



## jd202

orange fury said:


> Another winner from Buffalo Bayou Brewing Co- Bananas Foster ale:


Wow, Bananas Foster ale... is it sort of a sweet, cinnamon-banana stout? or hoppy?

For me, a Boulevardier this evening. Rittenhouse rye, Campari, Carpano Antica Formula vermouth.


----------



## cellochris

Classing it up a bit. Hendrick's martini, extra dirty, no vermouth, with garlic stuffed olives. Yum 










and darn straight, that glass is chilled!


----------



## jd202

A dirty martini sans vermouth is a dirty martini done right (though Hendricks isn't my favorite for that particular drink).

With the warm weather here and with an extra half lime after cooking pho for dinner, I went with a classic 3-2-1 margarita, with Dos Manos and Cointreau.


----------



## cellochris

jd202 said:


> A dirty martini sans vermouth is a dirty martini done right (though Hendricks isn't my favorite for that particular drink).
> 
> With the warm weather here and with an extra half lime after cooking pho for dinner, I went with a classic 3-2-1 margarita, with Dos Manos and Cointreau.


pictures or it didn't happen :beers:


----------



## orange fury

jd202 said:


> Wow, Bananas Foster ale... is it sort of a sweet, cinnamon-banana stout? or hoppy?


Very low hoppines (I don't like hops, so this is good for me- notice y'all never see me drink IPA's lol). It started out a bit sweet (more of a carmalized sugar sweetness), but got sweeter as the beer warmed up. The bananas are present, but not heavy handed.



cellochris said:


> Classing it up a bit. Hendrick's martini, extra dirty, no vermouth, with garlic stuffed olives. Yum . And darn straight, that glass is chilled!


im not a fan of dirty martinis (can't stand olives), and I prefer my martinis 4:1 or 6:1, but one of my favorite martinis was with Hendricks and a cucumber slice. I can't imagine the cucumber slice would play well with olive brine, but I thought it was good in a regular martini.


----------



## cellochris

Hendricks is my favorite for gin martinis. I'll try out the cucumber slice sans olive brine.

I don't mind vermouth, but here is this for your amusement:


----------



## Shaver

Jura Origin 10 y/o with Punch Petit Coronation. A lipsmackingly delicious combination.


----------



## Regent1879

Nice tidy library of malts there! Hopefully there's a bottle in each!  jealous.


----------



## Shaver

cellochris said:


> Nice collection Shaver! I am working on expanding my whiskey palate to include scotch.





orange fury said:


> Showoff  (I'm really just jealous)





Regent1879 said:


> Nice tidy library of malts there! Hopefully there's a bottle in each!  jealous.


Thanks gents. There is a bottle in each box. Whisky should be stored in the dark, photons hate whisky! I consume quite slowly, maybe a couple of large ones of a Friday evening or on assorted special occasions, and so caring for the Scotch is important in order to ensure that it keeps well.


----------



## jd202

A simple Manhattan (my longtime go-to drink) for me tonight as I watch the primary results come in.
Cellochris says pics or it didn't happen, so here you go.


----------



## cellochris

jd202 said:


> A simple Manhattan (my longtime go-to drink) for me tonight as I watch the primary results come in.
> Cellochris says pics or it didn't happen, so here you go.
> View attachment 15894


Ha very nice! I just got back from Taco Mac and had a few Creature Comfort Tropicália - no pictures!!!! :evil:


----------



## jd202

Tonight a simple martini. I'm like mine old timey style, with plenty of vermouth.


----------



## cellochris

jd202 said:


> Tonight a simple martini. I'm like mine old timey style, with plenty of vermouth.
> View attachment 15900


Nice! Ruthless Rype IPA and Torpedo Extra IPA, both my Sierra Nevada.


----------



## Shaver

Glenmorangie 10 y/o with H. Upmann Coronas Junior.


----------



## Howard

I did not drink this at work, I waited till I got home.


----------



## orange fury

Enjoying a La Gloria Cubana Serie N "Glorioso" on the patio with a Manhattan, while listening to some Bossa Nova and watching a storm roll in. Heaven:


----------



## zeppacoustic

Last night: hot toddy with rye, ginger, bitters + usual ingredients.


----------



## The Irishman

Saturday:-



Today:-


----------



## The Irishman

An award winner...


----------



## orange fury

First mint julep of the season, paired with an Alec Bradley "Filthy Hooligan"


----------



## orange fury

The Irishman said:


> Saturday:-
> 
> Today:-


I keep seeing both of these, are they any good? Specifically, is the Jameson worth the price over the regular?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## The Irishman

orange fury said:


> I keep seeing both of these, are they any good? Specifically, is the Jameson worth the price over the regular?


I can't comment on the Glen Grant yet with any surety. I bought it on the strength of Jim Murray's scoring of it and a very very good price.

I opened it up and it's certainly very pleasant but I'll need more time to make my mind up. I love reading Jim Murray's notes and reviews and there's almost always something to a bottle that he gives a high score to, but sometimes I think he can be a bit contrarian or score highly things just to get a raised eyebrow from his readers. IIRC this Glen Grant 10 was nearly scored among the best of the year.

The Jameson Black Barrel is on target for me. It's very much a whiskey of its time in the sense that it seems designed by committee to hit several on trend elements -

- Pot still features heavily
- Small batch grain in there too
- Extra charred barrels used (Same as Talker Dark Storm I guess)

On balance it's a very nice whiskey. I guess, along with the Caskmates, it's an effort out of Jameson towards offering something a little different and doing their part to update and grow Irish whiskey's share of the market. If you're cynical you'd say that they, like the Scottish distillers, are really moving towards this non age statement thing in a big way.

Better than the regular blend? I think so, but then again it's quite a bit more expensive now that I check... Perhaps if you're a dyed in the wool fan of the regular blend then this won't seem worth it (nor would Caskmates, I expect, which I also think is a fun whiskey - although I wouldn't want a whole bottle).

At the moment I'm a really big fan of Powers and would encourage you to check out their John's Lane release if you like pot still style whiskey. I think it sums up what is best about Irish whiskey - and for under 60 euro.


----------



## Shaver

An admirable image.

Would you say that the 18 y/o delivers? It is a pricey dram but I may yet treat myself.



The Irishman said:


> An award winner...


----------



## Shaver

Knockando 12 y/o (my aunt Sheena's favourite - and she knows her Scotch) coupled with a Cusano Churchill.


----------



## The Irishman

Shaver said:


> An admirable image.
> 
> Would you say that the 18 y/o delivers? It is a pricey dram but I may yet treat myself.


Shaver,

I think it does!

I've always been a Glenmorangie fan. Although I love their cask finishes (the Nectar d'Or sauternes cask finish being a particular favourite) I also highly rate their standard 10 year old... A classic.

The 18 year old is like the 10 year old brought to beautiful fruition. Lots of almonds, marzipan and even more complexity.

It is pricey, of course, no way around that. I normally prefer to spend much less - and luckily there is a glut of good middle range whisky on the market these days - but every now and again....


----------



## Balfour

I would be interested in trying it, but at that price range always seem to reach for Lagavulin or an ageing Ardbeg.


----------



## Shaver

My full agreement on the Glenmorangie 10 y/o - I cannot recall when I was last without a bottle amongst my whisky stash.

I normally indulge in the more expensive tipples on those occasions when I might find myself in a well stocked bar rather than lashing out on a full bottle for home. Still, I am quite easily led by members of this forum whose tastes I respect so perhaps it is high time to push the boat out.



The Irishman said:


> Shaver,
> 
> I think it does!
> 
> I've always been a Glenmorangie fan. Although I love their cask finishes (the Nectar d'Or sauternes cask finish being a particular favourite) I also highly rate their standard 10 year old... A classic.
> 
> The 18 year old is like the 10 year old brought to beautiful fruition. Lots of almonds, marzipan and even more complexity.
> 
> It is pricey, of course, no way around that. I normally prefer to spend much less - and luckily there is a glut of good middle range whisky on the market these days - but every now and again....


----------



## orange fury

Crosspost st from cigar thread- a Mojito and La Gliria Cubana Serie N (my last from a box purchased in July) on a beautiful Saturday afternoon:


----------



## orange fury

Another Mojito, paired with a Partagas Black Label "Máximo":


Tastes like summer. The 80*F temps and Bossanova help, but still.


----------



## cellochris

Very nice cigars, whiskey and scotch, gents!

A bit left field from the last few posts. Grapefruit soju:










and Kiwi soju:










Cheers!


----------



## orange fury

cellochris said:


> Very nice cigars, whiskey and scotch, gents!
> 
> A bit left field from the last few posts. Grapefruit soju:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Kiwi soju:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!


pardon my complete and utter ignorance, but what is soju and how do you make it?


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## cellochris

orange fury said:


> pardon my complete and utter ignorance, but what is soju and how do you make it?


Not ignorance! I am not sure myself; the first time I encountered it was many years ago in NYC in Korea town. It's very similar to a vodka. The way I've had it was, the soju is aged with different fruits, and then served with the fruit infusion. Delicious! Here in Ann Arbor, they mixed it with what appeared to be fruit concentrate, which is not bad.


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


>


I literally lol'd at the name of this- that's awesome! Any good? Who's the brewer?


cellochris said:


> Not ignorance! I am not sure myself; the first time I encountered it was many years ago in NYC in Korea town. It's very similar to a vodka. The way I've had it was, the soju is aged with different fruits, and then served with the fruit infusion. Delicious! Here in Ann Arbor, they mixed it with what appeared to be fruit concentrate, which is not bad.


I looked up soju online and saw that it ranged from 15%-50% alcohol- crazy stuff. I also saw that it was made with ethanol, sounds fun lol


----------



## cellochris

Yes! It was a fun night


----------



## Ensiferous

orange fury said:


> I literally lol'd at the name of this- that's awesome! Any good? Who's the brewer?


OF, it's from New England Brewing Company, and I think it is very good. If you like Belgian strong ales, give it a try if you ever see it. It has an enticing aroma (coriander, clove) huge sweet-biscuit malt backbone, complex spice phenolics, and rich Belgian yeast esters. The golden color belies its massive structure.

The art on the other side of the can is even more amusing.


----------



## orange fury

Ensiferous said:


> OF, it's from New England Brewing Company, and I think it is very good. If you like Belgian strong ales, give it a try if you ever see it. It has an enticing aroma (coriander, clove) huge sweet-biscuit malt backbone, complex spice phenolics, and rich Belgian yeast esters. The golden color belies its massive structure.
> 
> The art on the other side of the can is even more amusing.


I don't think they have distribution this far south, but I'll definitely keep an eye out.


----------



## orange fury

Bourbon Rickey, with what's left of a Romeo y Julieta 1875 on a very warm, very still afternoon:


The drink is a chaser to a Gin Rickey I had earlier. I restocked on club soda, if that wasn't readily apparent.


----------



## David J. Cooper

Last night with friends, a memorial dinner for a couple who passed in the last couple of years:

1998 Pol Roger Brut
2011 Pierre Yves Colin Morey St Aubin en Remlly
1996 Ramirez de Ganuza Riserva Rioja
1995 Kenwood Artist Series CS
1997 Sergio Alegrini Amarone
1997 Albert Mann Gerwurtztrminer SGN

All from participants cellars.

WOTN the PYCM.


----------



## ran23

After watching a doc, Birth of Saki, my wife actually wanted sushi and saki for lunch.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Ensiferous

That must have been a wonderful tasting.



David J. Cooper said:


> 1998 Pol Roger Brut
> 2011 Pierre Yves Colin Morey St Aubin en Remlly
> 1996 Ramirez de Ganuza Riserva Rioja
> 1995 Kenwood Artist Series CS
> 1997 Sergio Alegrini Amarone
> 1997 Albert Mann Gerwurtztrminer SGN


----------



## David J. Cooper

Yes, it was very nice. The Mann was delicious, the Kenwood and the Amarone were flawed by high alcohol. Small quibble. It's nice to share my passion for wine with some like minded friends and their spouses.

BTW few are making better whites then young Monsieur Colin and his wife.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Lagunitas IPA


----------



## cellochris

Light and sweet:



Tomaca Ethiopian coffee.


----------



## orange fury

Cross post from the cigar thread- a Romeo y Julieta 1875 Reserve (brown band) with a Guinness (in a damn cool throwback can):


also, from earlier- a pic I entered into a contest on Instagram for Saint Arnold's:


new release from them, pretty darn good actually. As a bonus: lacrosse stick repurposed as a fancy beer holder...


----------



## drlivingston

Hot water from my Keurig mixed with Thera-Flu. *****aaaaCHOOO!*****


----------



## cellochris

drlivingston said:


> Hot water from my Keurig mixed with Thera-Flu. *****aaaaCHOOO!*****


get well soon!


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, for me, it's been several cups of that old standby, "Eight O'Clock Joe!" 

Drlivingston, hope you get to feeling better! :thumbs-up:


----------



## ran23

I will settle for red wine or Saki for my b'day today.


----------



## drlivingston

ran23 said:


> I will settle for red wine or Saki for my b'day today.


Happy Birthday, ran23! Cheers!


----------



## ran23

thanks! The restaurant had a wine shop attached. A 2014 Cabernet from Washington state was a discounted wine I picked up after lunch. 62 yrs!!


----------



## Shaver

Charatan Corona with Aultmore 12 y/o.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Realizing it's just not the same, but 
confronted at lunch today by my standard 1/2 cup of low fat cottage cheese, I lost it and ended up grabbing one of the "double fudge, chocolate iced brownies the wife had prepared for the visiting grand kids (declaring them off limits to me) and paired it with a cold glass of 2% milk, calling that my lunch adn to hell with the cottage cheese. Dieting really, really sucks!


----------



## Shaver

^For my part when I am ravenous (which is often as I practice restricted calorific intake) the very last type of food which appeals to me is the sweet stuff. 

Keep up with the diet my friend and remember: there is no food that tastes as good as being in good shape feels! :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thank-you...
for the timely and needed reminder! Sound advice for sure. Have a great day.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## orange fury

Picked up a bottle of Laphroaig 10 year this afternoon:


currently enjoying the post-apocolyptic weather on my patio lol


----------



## my19

orange fury said:


> Picked up a bottle of Laphroaig 10 year this afternoon:
> 
> 
> currently enjoying the post-apocolyptic weather on my patio lol


A nice splash or two of Laphroaig 10 would be perfect right now, even if it is only 11:20 in the morning. It's been one of those days ...


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## The Irishman

I was visiting with friends and family in Glasgow over the weekend.

I've always been a fan of Auchentoshan, which isn't the most well reviewed or buzzy of distilleries. I've had various Auchtoshans in my home bar over the past few years - most recently a Valinch and an American Oak. 

It's been a while since I tried their 12 year old, but I had a large one on Saturday night and was pretty impressed considering it's a mere £37 or so on Master of Malt. Quite chewy for an Auchentoshan. 

I also had the opportunity to try their limited edition Blood Oak, which is a travel retail expression finished in bourbon hogsheads and red wine casks. The name comes from the dark colouration which comes (...we hope...) from the finishing. 

I'm not certain I like red wine finishes. In my experience the 'spiciness' or tannin like taste that comes from this kind of finish is quite strong, and I think it's likely to be more divisive among tasters than something more usual like a strong sherry finish, for example, would be. The other example which I have tried a few times and remain on the fence about is Teeling Single Grain.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Well Mr the Irishman, that has galvanised me into braving the darker reaches of the cupboard under the stairs. The remains of a bottle of Auchentoshan Threewood awaits...


----------



## The Irishman

I hope you still enjoy it!

One of these days I must get around to visiting their distillery when I am in Glasgow, I understand that they've put quite a bit of money into the visitor experience?


----------



## cellochris

Once folks arrive, we'll be drinking Long Island Ice Tea


----------



## orange fury

cellochris said:


> Once folks arrive, we'll be drinking Long Island Ice Tea


Man, that takes me back to grad school lol (and a specific bachelor party, for that matter)


----------



## cellochris

orange fury said:


> Man, that takes me back to grad school lol (and a specific bachelor party, for that matter)


Nice! I drank those in undergrad . . . by hook and crook 

Tonight, Tito's dirty-dirty, and my friend is drinking Hendrick's martini (extra dirty, no vermouth)

Both with garlic stuffed olives.


----------



## orange fury

Trial run of my new Wentworth Pewter 10oz beaded julep cup. Just in time for the Derby tomorrow:


also, Woodford Reserve, which is very Derby appropriate


----------



## SlideGuitarist

Just some limoncello over ice. I'm waiting for _Game of Thrones_, so I suppose I should really be drinking a "cup of wine." Apropos, does any distilled spirit appear in any of the books? I don't think so. Odd.

Yes, I do hang around the house in OCBD and penny loafers.


----------



## Ensiferous

C'est magnifique!


----------



## Chouan

orange fury said:


> Trial run of my new Wentworth Pewter 10oz beaded julep cup. Just in time for the Derby tomorrow:
> 
> 
> also, Woodford Reserve, which is very Derby appropriate


The Derby? That isn't until the 4th of June!


----------



## orange fury

Chouan said:


> The Derby? That isn't until the 4th of June!


Lol that threw me off for a bit


----------



## JamesTodd

I'd a heavy workout today. I'm hell tired. My instructor has recommended me Mocha Shake. Any reviews about it. I am quite confused that wouldn't it fuss all my extreme workout calorie burning practice of today?


----------



## orange fury

Cross post from the cigar thread-

Massive cigar for a long afternoon- Kristoff "Kristania" with a Woodford Reserve mint julep:


for those interested, the julep cup is from Woodbury Pewter- highly recommended


----------



## orange fury

JamesTodd said:


> I'd a heavy workout today. I'm hell tired. My instructor has recommended me Mocha Shake. Any reviews about it. I am quite confused that wouldn't it fuss all my extreme workout calorie burning practice of today?


After intense workouts, your metabolism gets jacked up, so it'll burn off the shake quicker than if you were sitting on the couch all day drinking one. Listen to your trainer more than me, because I'm not a professional, but most people I know that have used post-workout shakes complain that they gain weight or aren't seeing weight loss because their usually not working out hard enough to justify shakes. My wife does pre/post workout shakes, but she's also a crossfit coach, so she's someone that benefits from it. Also, read the labels on premixed stuff at the store- a lot of it is packed with sugar.

i don't pretend to be an expert, but I lost 40lbs a couple years ago and run marathons/play lacrosse, so I can only go by my experience. But again, defer to your trainer, because he's a professional and knows more about you physiologically than I do.


----------



## orange fury

today, Gispert churchill with (yet another) mint julep- this julep cup was probably one of the best purchases I've made recently:


----------



## cellochris

Drinking Maker's while a steak cools.


----------



## cellochris

2014 Château Canon la Forêt
Red Bordeaux Blend


----------



## alexau

Mocha Shake is good and i like it 
its really worth to try


----------



## cellochris

Tito's dirty dirty on the rocks while steak cools.


----------



## Ensiferous

My current preference, Greenhook American Dry. Highly recommended!


----------



## eagle2250

To combat the heat and humidity of a central Florida afternoon, I'm sitting here sucking down an iced cold 32oz, grape flavored, Powerade Zero! Admittedly it lacks the kick of drinking options detailed in the above postings, but it does 'Oh-such-a-wonderful' job of quenching the thirst and cooling the body!


----------



## Chouan

Not now, as I'm at work, but last night I was drinking this rather nice beer








I was watching football, so it seemed appropriate so to do.


----------



## cellochris

Not today, but this past weekend, while visiting friends in Muskegon, Michigan:










Bloody Mary with a crab claw, stuffed jalapeño, olives and lime garnish. Served with a Coronita!


----------



## eagle2250

Have any of you tried Hudson Bay Baby Bourbon? I find myself tempted to give it a try, but hate to throw $50+ into a black hole, for the privilege of sampling a dram. Would appreciate being able to remove the question mark with the aid of one or more of your past experience(s) with the brand.


----------



## Ensiferous

cellochris said:


> Bloody Mary with a crab claw, stuffed jalapeño, olives and lime garnish. Served with a Coronita!


That is a serious Bloody. It should be called the Bloody Crusher, or something like that.


----------



## Ensiferous




----------



## Oldsarge

Cliff Creek Cellars 2011 Sangiovese. Quite nice, actually. Medium to big reds are always welcome in 'the cabin on the corner'.


----------



## Hockey Tom

This past Saturday, the weather cooled off enough to enjoy some relaxing on the back patio. This, combined with some great quality mint and basil led to enjoying a Wild Turkey 101 mint julep and a Cohiba black label. Not pictured, I followed the julep up with a gin basil smash.


----------



## eagle2250

orange fury said:


> Trial run of my new Wentworth Pewter 10oz beaded julep cup. Just in time for the Derby tomorrow:
> 
> 
> also, Woodford Reserve, which is very Derby appropriate


Alas, I have never been able to self-make a decent mint julep. However, note to self: It's time to replenish the Woodford Reserve. Visit the Class Six store on the next pilgrimage to Patrick AFB.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL....
Mission complete! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oldsarge

My favorite bourbon. Sadly, Oregon is bereft of military installations and there is no Class Six inside my horizons.


----------



## Mr Humphries

A couple of halves of Wylam Jakehead IPA with lunch. Doesn't disappoint.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> My favorite bourbon. Sadly, Oregon is bereft of military installations and there is no Class Six inside my horizons.


LOL. I feel your pain. Living in Hoosierville, I endured an identical challenge to that which you describe for several years. I didn't think it was so bad until we relocated to central Florida and the Base is a very reasonable drive from our home and we greatly appreciate the conveniences Patrick AFB has to offer.


----------



## Oldsarge

Fortunately my club has wine tasting every Wednesday night and let's us buy direct from the vintner _at cost_. I just took delivery on a 93 bottle EuroCave wine cellar and will probably fill it with what I have on hand. So, since I only drink hard alcohol occasionally I can still remain pretty well pickled.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
EuroCave...well made, high end equipment...That's a nice way to store your fine wines. Our house came equipped a 50 bottle Vasanni wine cabinet(more of a Chevy than a Cadillac in terms of wine storage). Neither the wife or I drink much (most gets served to our guests), so the smaller capacity should be more than enough to meet our needs. That bottle of Woodford Reserve I mentioned having to replenish in an earlier post had been in service something over four years, as I recall...taking the concept of a "fine sipping whiskey" to ridiculous extreme! LOL.


----------



## Howard




----------



## eagle2250

^^+1.
Howard, my friend, it just does not get any better than that! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mr Humphries

A pint of something tired and flabby from Allendale Brewery with lunch.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^+1.
> Howard, my friend, it just does not get any better than that! :thumbs-up:


Thanks, It's been quite hot in New York, I'm looking forward to Fall soon.


----------



## Ensiferous

Howard said:


>


I must have gone though two cases of the Poland Spring Sparkling Lime last week.


----------



## Ensiferous

But now it is the weekend-


----------



## Oldsarge

Cabernet Sauvignon by Emblem. A superb wine and surprisingly affordable for the quality. Highly recommended, especially if you happen to be serving venison.


----------



## Chouan

Not now but last night, Noble https://untappd.com/b/greene-king-noble/237537


----------



## Shaver

An ubiquitous Scotch but tasty nevertheless.


----------



## Oldsarge

A Turley Zinfandel. I'm meeting friends at the Portland University club for pre-symphony snacks before heading off to hear Samuel Barber's violin concerto. The evening has promise.


----------



## Shaver

Earlier this year fellow member Irishman recommended this tipple, pricey but (having gotten around to obtaining a bottle) assuredly money well spent.


----------



## Oldsarge

I don't know. I have a dinner date in an hour and will have to look at the wine list. Last time we went out we split a bottle of a delightful Proseco. It went well with the seafood that is so good up here in the PNW.


----------



## LordSmoke

I seldom drink more than a couple of beers on Sunday evening, but this thread popped up as I am imbibing a glass of 10yo Laphroaig - tastes like a burning hospital, in a good way. :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

A Spanish Coffee from Huber's here in Portland.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Bravo Oldsarge.
The guy featured in that video is both a bartender and the live entertainment for customers waiting for their drinks. Thanks for sharing that experience with us.


----------



## Oldsarge

And they taste good, too. The drinks, I mean. I don't want to know about the bartenders.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM my drink of choice is a glass of chilled cranberry juice, laced with MiraLax! Interestingly, my taste for this drink seems have to increased with the passage of the years. Old age is definitely not for chickens! LOL.


----------



## Howard

hot coffee.


----------



## ClassicTop

Currently enjoying a wonderful glass of Elmer T. Lee. One of the perks of living in Kentucky is the ample supply of bourbon that can be difficult to find or twice the price elsewhere in the country. This is a great one!


----------



## eagle2250

^^I believe it a wise choice to seriously consider the bourbons recommended by a Kentuckian. Having never experienced Elmer T. Lee Bourbon, or even seen it on the shelf for sale, i will keep my eyes peeled for such!


----------



## Oldsarge

lots of coffee


----------



## ClassicTop

eagle2250 said:


> ^^I believe it a wise choice to seriously consider the bourbons recommended by a Kentuckian. Having never experienced Elmer T. Lee Bourbon, or even seen it on the shelf for sale, i will keep my eyes peeled for such!


Before the bourbon boom ETL was a staple in most "bourbon drinkers" stash. It was considered a fantastic mid-level bourbon. It has a caramel/vanilla start and a very smooth finish, little burn. Many use ETL as a gateway into drinking bourbon neat due to the smooth finish. After the boom it has become a cult classic. Prices have skyrocketed and availability is limited. It wasn't uncommon to find bottles of ETL under $30. These days it can go as high as $80-90. Luckily, in Kentucky deals can be found. My local liquor store got in ten bottles priced at $37. They were gone in a day! I snagged the very last one and am enjoying every drop!


----------



## Oldsarge

Laird's Rare Old Apple brandy. Equal to any Calvados from the Continent from the oldest continuously operating distillery in North America. Heat it gently for the best effect.


----------



## eagle2250

ClassicTop said:


> Before the bourbon boom ETL was a staple in most "bourbon drinkers" stash. It was considered a fantastic mid-level bourbon. It has a caramel/vanilla start and a very smooth finish, little burn. Many use ETL as a gateway into drinking bourbon neat due to the smooth finish. After the boom it has become a cult classic. Prices have skyrocketed and availability is limited. It wasn't uncommon to find bottles of ETL under $30. These days it can go as high as $80-90. Luckily, in Kentucky deals can be found. My local liquor store got in ten bottles priced at $37. They were gone in a day! I snagged the very last one and am enjoying every drop!


Alas, my present day stash includes but, 
Bulleit, Elijah Craig 12 Year, Hudson Bay Bourbon, and Woodford Reserve. I have made it a future goal to add Elmer T Lee to those options! Thanks.


----------



## ClassicTop

eagle2250 said:


> Alas, my present day stash includes but,
> Bulleit, Elijah Craig 12 Year, Hudson Bay Bourbon, and Woodford Reserve. I have made it a future goal to add Elmer T Lee to those options! Thanks.


All great options! I have several of those in my current rotation as well. It's my opinion that Bulleit is the best bang for your buck bourbon you can buy. High quality at an unbelievable price. Woodford is my go to. It is the only bourbon that I ALWAYS have more than one bottle in stock. I think Elmer T Lee will fit in nicely with the flavor profile of the others in your collection. Happy hunting!


----------



## Oldsarge

Even though my spirit of choice is brandy or Calvados, I have to agree with you on the Woodford.


----------



## Oldsarge

Viña Alberti Rioja '09


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am working on my second cup of decidedly stout Joe and there will surely be a third, if I am to be able to get this old body banging on all eight cylinders! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

A winter storm as big as the entire state of Oregon is moving in on us. Snow again! So having taken my morning constitutional before the flakes fall, I, too, will be brewing coffee to sip as I can pasta sauce.


----------



## Oldsarge

Today I baked bread as the snow fell. Tonight I'm drinking a decent Chehalem Riesling.


----------



## Hockey Tom

Oldsarge said:


> Today I baked bread as the snow fell. Tonight I'm drinking a decent Chehalem Riesling.


Sounds like a day well spent to me!


----------



## Oldsarge

It was, it was!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and supporting a local industry as well! It just can't get much more perfect than that.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> This AM I am working on my second cup of decidedly stout Joe and there will surely be a third, if I am to be able to get this old body banging on all eight cylinders! LOL.


If you have 8 cylinders, you should be drinking V8. It's only fitting.


----------



## Mr Humphries

a couple of glasses of 30 yr old palo cortado then a cup of Earl Grey


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight my contractor and I finished off a bottle of North Valley Pinot Noir, another local vintage and quite gutsy for a Pinot. As a dyed-in-the-wool California Zinfandel drinker I find Oregon's pride in its delicate Pinot Noir's a bit precious. But some of the vintners here have _cojones _andNorth Valley is to be complimented on the depth and muscularity of its product. Well done, North Valley!


----------



## Oldsarge

It will go nicely with a cold steelhead salad sandwich.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have returned to the North Valley. Good stuff, that. Y'all should try it.


----------



## eagle2250

Not exactly today, but last evening actually, it was Bulleit Bourbon, OTR (on the rocks). Seemed to be a good drink to accompany my reading of the book "To Hell or Barbados," another tragic tale of man's inhumanity to his fellow man!


----------



## my19

Last evening it was Laphroaig 10yo neat, a welcome warm-up on a cold, blustery night. Beethoven's 7th provided the accompaniment.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I will be at the University Club in Portland for their weekly tasting. Reports may follow.


----------



## DougN

it's rainy and a bit chilly in the area, so I am having Vevre coffee.


----------



## RightJohn

at work: green tea
after work: one or two Heineken


----------



## Oldsarge

I encountered a most satisfactory red at the club's weekly tasting last night. Quite nice, for those who favor the California/Italian style of bold reds. Possibly a touch over-powering for those preferring the French/Oregonian style. Avante is the vintner and the particular bottle was a Tineta.


----------



## Oldsarge

For now, a _café au lait. _It's 20º outside!


----------



## DougN

Some great beverages mentioned on this thread . Alas, I am drinking more coffee at the moment.


----------



## ran23

27 out and shoveling snow, all I want is hot green tea.


----------



## Howard

I was drinking hot cup of coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's a cup of Joe, high test...make it a double!

........and the fog is lifting, ever so slowly.


----------



## Howard

hot coffee.


----------



## my19

Wind chill in the teens in Dallas, so plenty of coffee today and a single malt tonight. I'm thinking Ardbeg.


----------



## Howard

Coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Working on my third cup of Joe and enjoying watching the rainfall, as I gaze through my study windows. Very relaxing!


----------



## DougN

Storm weather in California now. I just checked the gutters for debris. Back to a strong cup of coffee. 

But, I really have beverages other than coffee!


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## ran23

well. . . just thought I would share. A shot or two of your favorite alcohol and a spoonful of fats, help bring down your glucose the next morning. I am normally at 120's BG and this morning I was 103!!!! still testing.


----------



## Oldsarge

This is good stuff!


----------



## Oldsarge

_Most_ satisfactory!


----------



## Oldsarge

Good stuff with a big bowl of hot minestrone on a cold, snow-bound night with freezing rain in the forecast.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Add a crust of hard bread and you have a great way to warm the innards...
Sounds very [email protected]! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Mr Humphries

BrewDog Jet Black Heart oatmeal stout. It's ok.


----------



## Oldsarge

A really, really satisfactory spaghetti wine!

(For those who don't know, that is the highest compliment you can give a full-bodied red in the Napa Valley. Just ask Robert Mondavi, whom my father knew well.)


----------



## Oldsarge

A nice light red with steeped steelhead and fresh asparagus and aioli.


----------



## Oldsarge

A draft oatmeal stout that went rather well with siracha tacos.


----------



## Oldsarge

Getting back on the low glycemic index diet (and increasing my exercise) tonight I sautéed a game hen and ate half of it with half a bunch of spinach all washed down with a local pinot noir. These light Oregon Pinots lack the guts, IMO, to deal with beef or game but do nicely with pork and chicken. In this case it was a half bottle of 2012 North Valley Ribbon Ridge. Very nice.


----------



## Oldsarge

Another excellent spaghetti wine though tonight I had it with a home baked baguette and a small bowl of 'variable bean soup' so named because I never make it quite the same way twice.


----------



## Oldsarge

More of the Procedo Barbara. Damn, this is good stuff. I bought two more cases and my cellar is already full. I'll need to start having company (female preferred) to help me drink it. Pasta al pesto and steeped steelhead. Oh, yum!


----------



## Oldsarge

So having walked five miles today I had the luxury to really jump on things tonight. Fried calamari strips with whole grain pasta and red sauce, roasted green beans ( the absolute best thing you can do with sorry looking store green beans) and all washed down with a half bottle of "The Eyrie Vineyards" pinot gris. Most satisfactory . . . and reasonably low calorie, too.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
YUM! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Tequila sunrise with brunch.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Krest bitter lemon and beefeater.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

I'm sipping from a glass of Biltmore red wine.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight more Procedo Barbara. I'm throwing the diet to the winds (of which we had a great deal, to the point that I lacked electrical power for most of the day) and dined on pasta al pesto (home made) with steamed asparagus and aioli. I really ought to invite the ladies over for dinner more often but have a terrible tendency to not decide what I'm eating until the last minute. Bad dating technique, that.


----------



## tatface

water and coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Stopped to gas up the car today at a local station (Melbourne, FL) and was feeling parched by the 93 degree air temps and a temporarily cloudless sky. Went into the station in search of an ice cold drink of anything and spotted a $2.76 bottle of water (FIJI; Natural Artesian Water). I figured if they could sell a bottle of water at that kind of price, it must be pretty darned special. It was refreshing and tasted pretty good..., but not that good. I was taken by all the hype! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

For reasons I cannot fathom Americans are obsessed with bottled water. Most of it actually comes from the local tap but for the simple filtration process they're willing to pay more for water than they are for gasoline. I just don't understand . . .


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> For reasons I cannot fathom Americans are obsessed with bottled water. Most of it actually comes from the local tap but for the simple filtration process they're willing to pay more for water than they are for gasoline. I just don't understand . . .


Coca Cola failed spectacularly in England some years ago when their bottled water was revealed to be tap water. The product was withdrawn never to be seen again.

Whilst I can appreciate quality water I never drink it - water is for washing in - and those poor souls who seem obsessed with continual sipping (so much so that they actually carry water with them!) are frankly bewildering.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL.
While I can appreciate the observation made by both Oldsarge and Shaver and will concede there are options other than cold water for quenching one's thirst, honesty compels me to admit that we have gone to the trouble of having an under the sink reverse osmosis water filtration system installed and frankly it has noticeably and greatly improved the palatiblity of the water and hence, of the coffee, tea, etc, that we brew and consume. It certainly tastes every bit as good as the FIJI water!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Stopped to gas up the car today at a local station (Melbourne, FL) and was feeling parched by the 93 degree air temps and a temporarily cloudless sky. Went into the station in search of an ice cold drink of anything and spotted a $2.76 bottle of water (FIJI; Natural Artesian Water). I figured if they could sell a bottle of water at that kind of price, it must be pretty darned special. It was refreshing and tasted pretty good..., but not that good. I was taken by all the hype! LOL.


You might as well refill a bottle of water instead.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Yes, coffee.


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL.
> While I can appreciate the observation made by both Oldsarge and Shaver and will concede there are options other than cold water for quenching one's thirst, honesty compels me to admit that we have gone to the trouble of having an under the sink reverse osmosis water filtration system installed and frankly it has noticeably and greatly improved the palatiblity of the water and hence, of the coffee, tea, etc, that we brew and consume. It certainly tastes every bit as good as the FIJI water!


Amongst the younger generation, the water serves as an obvious and perfect cover for showing off one's designer, hipster approved water bottle. Think S'Well or Contigo.


----------



## drlivingston

Perrier


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> You might as well refill a bottle of water instead.


Yes indeed! That's why the good lawd gave us Yeti jugs/travel cups!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Yes indeed! That's why the good lawd gave us Yeti jugs/travel cups!


That's what I do at work, I'm so busy walking around the parking lot, it's about the size of 3 football fields that it gets me so tired that I drink water from my own bottle and I refill it every half hour, And that's a lot of bathroom breaks.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## The Irishman

I have been grinding my own beans for a few years now, and tinkered with various methods of preparation... Aeropress, Chemex... And generally just using a Kalita pour-over these days.

Normally I don't really keep track of what I've liked and disliked, I just buy whatever beans are sold locally and are fresh. I just mix it up.

But I'm starting to think of keeping a bit of a record of the bean type, whether it's washed or unwashed, nationality etc.

I've bought two bags of La Reforma from Nude Coffee Roasters in London in the past fortnight - absolutely amazing coffee, stand-out quality...


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## ran23

Noon here, red wine.


----------



## Langham

A seemingly endless supply of very good Argentinan Malbec. I have always been a fan of Spanish wines, and Argentina is a major producer of really good drinkable red wine. I think I might well try to retire there, to live off local wine and steak, and ride out on the Pampas, before meeting a fitting end.


----------



## cellochris




----------



## cellochris

Currently drinking:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, it's a tall, cold Caramel Latte Slimfast...a sad, sad excuse for breakfast, the most important meal of the day!


----------



## Oldsarge

I just finished making up three quarts of spicy, garlic, leek sauerkraut and am resting before starting dinner. I'm enjoying a glass of '15 "The Pundit" Columbia Valley Syrah. Quite satisfactory.


----------



## drlivingston

eagle2250 said:


> This AM, it's a tall, cold Caramel Latte Slimfast...a sad, sad excuse for breakfast, the most important meal of the day!


Being a type 2 diabetic, I long for the days during college when I would have a Carnation instant breakfast with whole milk. I do get to enjoy bacon and eggs each morning. But, I miss the orange juice and toast that used to accompany the protein.


----------



## ran23

LCHF, I do miss toast.


----------



## eagle2250

^^I suppose that "no toast" restriction would also apply to my beloved, toasted, dry English muffins, that I pair with my daily two eggs fried in water? Jeez Louise, "they (still) shoot horses, don't they?" LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Pentheos

coffee


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

An interesting Barbara d'Osti from Elio Perrone. Did you know that Italian wines are sometimes bottled in full liters instead of the usual .75 l.? It was a bit of a shock to find that my usual half bottle with dinner was three glasses instead of two. Hic!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## ran23

Testing a $12.00 2015 Merlot from Skyfall Vineyards, Washington State, for Holiday dinners. it's a maybe


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's a caramel latte flavored SlimFast, AKA: breakfast.


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## cellochris

Something Bostonian!


----------



## ran23

Saki


----------



## Oldsarge

More Procedo. Good stuff, that.


----------



## eagle2250

Egad, we are sticking with the SlimFast; caramel latte for breakfast and German chocolate for lunch. That takes me into a real dinner with just 360 calories on the tote board, for the day! Sad reality, but true. :fool:


----------



## Howard

cellochris said:


> Something Bostonian!


What does that taste like?


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## cellochris

Howard said:


> What does that taste like?


Howard - it's a pretty good beer! Very hoppy but not aggressively so and not sweet. Gotta be careful as 6.5% can be sneaky . . .


----------



## ran23

Rainy night here, hot Saki.


----------



## drlivingston

Howard said:


> What does that taste like?


Chicken


----------



## cellochris




----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Howard

cellochris said:


> Howard - it's a pretty good beer! Very hoppy but not aggressively so and not sweet. Gotta be careful as 6.5% can be sneaky . . .


Could the 6.5% be the amount of alcohol the can has?


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thirteen proof beer...
pretty stout stuff, for sure!  I think I will stick with my fresh squeezed OJ this AM.


----------



## WillBarrett

Snagged a bottle of Westbrook's Siberian Black Panther yesterday. Might save it for colder weather.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ran23

Hot Green Tea with a tablespoon of coconut oil. (playing with my glucose)


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## cellochris

Golden Monkey


----------



## drlivingston

Mexican-bottled Coca Cola (original 16oz tall glass bottle, sweetened with real sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup)


----------



## ran23

Some warm Sakie unless we go shopping again.


----------



## Howard

got done drinking coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...mation-how-martin-luther-changed-our-beer-too


----------



## Oldsarge

Yea, beer!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

hot coffee


----------



## ran23

Nyquil


----------



## eagle2250

^^Nyquil!!! :wtf:
Hope you get to feeling better.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee, indeed!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## The Irishman

Last December I tried a single cask from Glenfarclas (2009 edition). It was the unexpected stand-out for me among many fine beverages and my wife later surprised me with a full bottle.

Opened it up there and ... Ah... I love everything about Glenfarclas - as a distillery and this bottling in particular. Doesn't get much better, Christmas cake on the nose (in a good way), and close to 60% abv.


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## cellochris

Maker's Mark. Two ice cubes.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

A short night last night equals lots of strong Joe this AM!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A short night last night equals lots of strong Joe this AM!


How do you like your coffee?


----------



## eagle2250

^^We generally prefer a mild roast breakfast blend, with a shot of 2% milk to lighten it up a bit more!


----------



## cellochris

Home made eggnog!


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## cellochris

Victory:

and


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^We generally prefer a mild roast breakfast blend, with a shot of 2% milk to lighten it up a bit more!


Eagle, I'm a guy who like his coffee 1 creamer and 2 sugars, no wonder I'm so hyped up.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Double café au lait (equal parts espresso and hot milk with a touch of agave syrup). Hey, it's only 10:30 a.m! What else would I drink?


----------



## ran23

raking wet leaves, 3 bags full. enjoying a glass of red wine now.


----------



## cellochris

Wild Turkey 101


----------



## Oldsarge

A nice red blend to go with navy bean soup with sausage.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## cellochris

Weller


----------



## eagle2250

Presently re-hydrating with a chilled Powerade Zero, after one hour and twenty minutes of outdoor cardio! I sense that I may be missing out on something here? :angry:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## ran23

Just came in from an outdoor walk, 39 outside. Green tea with coconut oil.


----------



## Oldsarge

A good question, that. I'm thinking of having zitti with Gorgonzola/arugula sauce and a bowl of vegetable soup for dinner and am unsure what to drink with it. I suspect that Barbera may be my friend this night.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Two mugs of Joe, followed by a Caramel Latte Slim Fast....the breakfast of those of us striving to regain the waistline measurements of our 'glory days' of the past! :angry:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## immanuelrx




----------



## ran23

still 29 out this cold morning, waiting on hot Green Tea.


----------



## eagle2250

At 1533 hours on an overly busy Sarurday afternoon, a chilled glass of Powerade Zero, laced with two teaspoons of Benefiber. Ain't life special! LOL.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## FJW

I'm at work and drinking yesterday's room temperature Lipton "Brisk" Iced Tea with Lemon flavor and other natural flavors!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee for me, too.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Working on my second mug of Joe! :amazing:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Two mugs of java so far. Wine to come.


----------



## immanuelrx

I have not really explored the new format yet, what is being used to post personal photos these days? I know photobucket is out now. I have been out of the loop.


----------



## eagle2250

Fresh squeezed OJ, but the truth be known, I think I prefer that 'half the calories' stuff that the wife brings home with the groceries....I think it's called "Trop 50." The concoction I squeezed this AM is objectionably tart!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

immanuelrx said:


> I have not really explored the new format yet, what is being used to post personal photos these days? I know photobucket is out now. I have been out of the loop.


Just pull a photo onto your desktop and then drop it into the reply box. Like this:


----------



## immanuelrx

Oldsarge said:


> Just pull a photo onto your desktop and then drop it into the reply box. Like this:
> 
> View attachment 19337


Thanks!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## immanuelrx

So good.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's the way to do it!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Savoring my Caramel Latte Slim Fast.......:crazy:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am following Howard's lead and am drinking a strong cup of Joe...actually on my second cup and should the cobwebs not clear, a third may follow! :icon_pale:


----------



## immanuelrx




----------



## Howard

just before made myself a hot chocolate after doing a bit of food shopping.


----------



## Oldsarge

Haven't decided yet. What wine goes well with holiday leftovers?


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Make mine 'cafe au lait' or just coffee laced with cold 2% milk will be just fine! Does heating the milk improve things all that much? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## immanuelrx

Probably the best blended whisky I have ever had.


----------



## Howard

a cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Oldsarge

Good question. A brandy in front of the fire seems appropriate on a chill, dry night.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

dunno, yet


----------



## eagle2250

Here I sit,
so sad it's scary;
drinking my last cup of Joe...
until we visit the Commissary! 

Egad, say it isn't so Joe! LOL.


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Seven Falls red blend. I'm washing down a roast delicata squash with goat cheese and pomegranate seeds. Yum!


----------



## immanuelrx




----------



## eagle2250

^^A well flavored
and nicely priced choice, my friend!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## immanuelrx

I agree. Can’t beat the price for what you get.


----------



## Oldsarge

Not sure, yet. Coffee thus far but later? Good question.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

A vanilla SlimFast for lunch! :wtf:


----------



## immanuelrx

Very much enjoyed this one. I may like it Better than the Laphroaig 10


----------



## eagle2250

Howard, you convinced me...this morning it's coffee, strong, hot, Joe...black! With but 3 hours of sleep, I need a little help here? By gawd, it makes the hair grow on your chest...wish I could get it to do that on my forehead! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, you convinced me...this morning it's coffee, strong, hot, Joe...black! With but 3 hours of sleep, I need a little help here? By gawd, it makes the hair grow on your chest...wish I could get it to do that on my forehead! LOL.


You need to get more sleep Eagle, I get about 6-8 hours of sleep myself.


----------



## Oldsarge

Maybe a glass or two of red wine in the evening would help your slumbers?

Something like perhaps?


----------



## eagle2250

^^An excellent suggestion, for sure!


----------



## Howard

finished a cuppa coffee.


----------



## ran23

Bone Broth and Misu on this cold day.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I made a legendary soup but spent the evening at the Club tasting wines from Sonoma and Napa Valleys. The soup can wait. Tonight perhaps a glass of Procedo is in order or perchance a Claret.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Alas, my morning Joe was unexpectedly delayed this AM. 
Using a Cuisinart, Drip model Coffee maker, apparently the filter that holds the coffee grounds collapsed and grounds plugged up every orifice to be found on the machine, causing the coffee to run into and over everything other than where it was supposed to go (like into the pot and then into my cup!). Jeez Louise, what a mess! Took close to 45 minutes cleaning up the spilled coffee, disassembling the coffee maker, flushing the grounds out of all the places they were not supposed to be, reassembly and refilling of the grounds basket an the water tanks. Dammit...this is not the first time this has occurred. Seems to me it's time to pull out the old percolator coffee pot and put this newfangled POS out with the rest of the garbage! :angry::angry::angry:


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh just get yourself a Bialleti. Classic, old-school Italian coffee stovetop espresso maker. Inexpensive and foolproof.


----------



## eagle2250

Actually you had mentioned being gifted with your Bialetti in an earlier post and based on your endorsement and what I subsequently read about the espresso maker, I had already added it to my perpetual wish list that my wife works off of when shopping for a gift for me. Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Oldsarge

I'd never owned one before though my grandmother swore by hers. Having given mine a shakedown run, I can endorse her opinion. And the nice thing is that should the power go out (THIS winter) I am still not bereft of my morning fix. Ciao!


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Yup


----------



## eagle2250

Drinking Folger's Black Silk coffee blend...not a bad cup of Joe. Not bad at all


----------



## Oldsarge

Headed to the University Club tonight. Will probably go for a Turley Zinfandel 'cause it's Steak Night.


----------



## immanuelrx

In my opinion, not as good as the 16, but enjoyable none the less.


----------



## Oldsarge

Today I am subsisting on black coffee and apple juice as part of my pre-surgery regimen. It's not fun. However, last night I encountered for the first time a Nero d'Avola from Sicily. Unique! And most satisfactory.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## David J. Cooper

Old Sarge. I see a few friends of mine have some positive things to say about the Pundit on Cellartracker, so I ordered a couple of bottles from K and L. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Oldsarge

My lady friend likes it so much I'm thinking of ordering another case . . . as soon as there's room in the cellar.


----------



## Oldsarge

This will be for both tonight and tomorrow. Half a bottle per night ought to be enough for anyone.


----------



## Howard

my usual cuppa coffee.


----------



## immanuelrx

Not too bad.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's 4 oz of chilled prune juice...get the picture(!)?


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## immanuelrx

Only thing worth mentioning that I consumed today


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Today I am drinking Jefferson's Reserve


----------



## eagle2250

This AM it's Folger's 'Black Silk.' Good as the morning cup of Joe and in the bedroom, as well!


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## ran23

Table Red


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Gosser...The Budweiser of Austria!


----------



## Oldsarge

More Pundit


----------



## eagle2250

This morning it's Folgers French Silk. This afternoon, perhaps an Expresso?
Below is a shot of the 'caffeine corral' at the Eagle's crib!









When choosing our preferred delivery/preparation mechanism(s), options include one of three french presses, a recently acquired Bialetti Italian coffee maker, a DeLonghi Expresso machine and a Cuisinart Drip Grind coffee maker that permits pre programming the preparation of the mornings first cup of Joe...very important for those 'Oh-Dark-Thirty' mornings, after a late night before! LOL.


----------



## Multnomah

Cheap Cabernet with a square of 90% chocolate


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee for now.


----------



## ran23

12:00 glass of red wine. oh, noon


----------



## eagle2250

This morning the cup of Joe is Folgers Black Silk...stout brew, but it goes down easy!


----------



## Oldsarge

It's still morning, here. Coffee!


----------



## eagle2250

This AM, it's fresh squeezed orange juice...
what could be more appropriate as our morning wake me up in the Sunshine State(!)?


----------



## jkang

At home, I mostly drink Johnny walker black while my family and guest like their beer and wine. Anything lower than black needs to be mixed with coke and I reserve them for visiting a dive bar. Anything better than black is for special occasions because those premium 750ml bottles can dry too fast.


----------



## Oldsarge

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## ran23

dropping saki for a while, glucose to figure out.


----------



## eagle2250

We are working on our second cup of the 'morning Joe.' Can life get much better than this? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are drinking a Cuban Coffee blend we picked up on our Tuesday morning trip to the Costco store in Orlando. The blend has a heavy hand going down, but there is not even a hint of acidity. Great cup of Joe!


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge




----------



## eagle2250

Working in the second cup of Folger's Breakfast Blend, this AM.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Working in the second cup of Folger's Breakfast Blend, this AM.


You And I must be the only ones on here that drinks coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL. Howard, we may be the forums early risers!


----------



## Oldsarge

I've had three cups and it's only 2:30 local time.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> LOL. Howard, we may be the forums early risers!


I get up early every day including my days off.


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL. Howard, we may be cut from the same mold...I've been waking between 0415 and 0430 hours, pretty much every day, for the past 40 years or so. Based on his post #1343, it would appear our friend Oldsarge is a confirmed coffee drinker as well, based on consumption rates. I've actually reduced my caffeine intake to four to six mugs per day. Not sure, but it just may be the caffeine withdrawal headaches that keep waking me up at 0400 hours in the morning?  LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^LOL. Howard, we may be cut from the same mold...I've been waking between 0415 and 0430 hours, pretty much every day, for the past 40 years or so. Based on his post #1343, it would appear our friend Oldsarge is a confirmed coffee drinker as well, based on consumption rates. I've actually reduced my caffeine intake to four to six mugs per day. Not sure, but it just may be the caffeine withdrawal headaches that keep waking me up at 0400 hours in the morning?  LOL.


I've been trying to cut down my caffeine consumption but I feel I'm having like 3-4 cups a day, one in the morning, one when I get to work for breakfast at Burger King, and one after I come home from work.


----------



## ran23

Never really got into coffee past noon time. just me.


----------



## eagle2250

ran23 said:


> Never really got into coffee past noon time. just me.


As an older member of the club called mankind, in an effort to minimize the number of nocturnal interruptions I try to consume my last cup of Joe for the day by 1400 hours. But alas, here I sit at 1534 hours, still sipping on that last cup! :crazy: LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> As an older member of the club called mankind, in an effort to minimize the number of nocturnal interruptions I try to consume my last cup of Joe for the day by 1400 hours. But alas, here I sit at 1534 hours, still sipping on that last cup! :crazy: LOL.


Do you sometimes feel the need to have a cup of coffee with a snack? I do that sometimes.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Well they do so nicely wash down a glazed doughnut, but lately the never ending "battle of the bulge" makes such indulgences a rare occurrence!  LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^Well they do so nicely wash down a glazed doughnut, but lately the never ending "battle of the bulge" makes such indulgences a rare occurrence!  LOL.


When I come home from work quite tired, I feel the need to have a Larabar with a small coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't decided, yet.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Alas, I don't suffer the agonies of such indecision. Caffeine withdrawal induced headaches tell me when it's time for the next cup of Joe...it's time!!! LOL.


----------



## eagle2250

The newest toy (or is that tool) in the Eagle's caffeine corral: A Kitchen Aid Siphon Coffee Brewer!










I've heard these can be a real pain in the butt to clean and maintain. Have any of you had prior experience with this beast?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> The newest toy (or is that tool) in the Eagle's caffeine corral: A Kitchen Aid Siphon Coffee Brewer!
> 
> View attachment 21486
> 
> 
> I've heard these can be a real pain in the butt to clean and maintain. Have any of you had prior experience with this beast?


How do they work?


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You put rough ground coffee in the top bowl and filtered water in the carafe on the bottom and place same on the heating element. As the water heats it siphons (I guess that what it does) up into the upper bowl and, after reaching 'critical mass' if flushes back down into the lower carafe. It is at that point you can enjoy what the book describes as perhaps the finest cup of coffee, with a shocking amount of sediment, that you have ever experienced! :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Is the central siphon on that aluminum? I had a glass one that was so fragile that it shattered about the third time I used it but it made superb coffee. If KA makes one with an aluminum (or stainless?) siphon, my debit card is ready!


----------



## eagle2250

^^The siphon is some type of metal,
appearing to me to be stainless steel. For what they were charging, it had better be stainless steel.


----------



## Oldsarge

Really! I looked it up an was appalled.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Indeed!
Fortunately Williams-Sonoma alowed me to stack some discounts and I was able to buy one for just over 40% of the original asking price! There are times when the appeal of a potential bargain and a new toy overcomes my good sense! LOL.


----------



## ran23

Wife was buying some sugar free 'Sparkling Ice' drinks. I tried the Lemonade with Saki, damn nice.


----------



## Howard

coffee and a Larabar.


----------



## eagle2250

This afternoon I find myself sitting at this confounded keyboard and sipping a relaxing cup of TAZO Green Tea with ginger.


----------



## Howard

coffee and a Larabar


----------



## ran23

well. . sugar free lemonade and saki


----------



## Oldsarge

Recently I acquired a half case of Earthquake Zinfandel. Gentlemen, it's well worth your time.


----------



## jeffreyc

I recently joined a Beer club (you get a case of 12 different beers from around the world sent to you each month). Last night I tried Tongariro, a New Zealand ale. Chicago Shake next !


----------



## eagle2250

Sipping on that '0h-so-necessary' cup of Joe! Today's beans were a Sumatra Blend, purchased at Costco...I think.


----------



## Oldsarge

There are far worse places to shop for such essentials.


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

pFriem Pilsner. Most refreshing on a sunny, warm day.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Erdinger


----------



## eagle2250

Today's cup(s) of Joe...continuing with the Sumatra Blend. Must have been less than attentive when adding the grounds this AM. Today's cup is strong stuff!


----------



## eagle2250

As I sit before this keyboard, enjoying the second cup of Joe, this AM, I find myself wondering if it would taste any different, had it been prepared in one of those old fashioned percolator's, from which many of us poured our very first cup(s) of coffee. :icon_scratch: Do any of you have and use a preferred percolator design to prepare your coffee these days?


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> As I sit before this keyboard, enjoying the second cup of Joe, this AM, I find myself wondering if it would taste any different, had it been prepared in one of those old fashioned percolator's, from which many of us poured our very first cup(s) of coffee. :icon_scratch: Do any of you have and use a preferred percolator design to prepare your coffee these days?


Our Family owns a Keurig.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Bulleit


----------



## Oldsarge

Normally I use an aging Delonghi espresso maker. But when all the grounds cups are dirty I switch to a Bialetti. _In extremis_, (or when serving company) I use a Chemex. I have owned French presses in the past but don't like spitting out coffee grounds.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Oldsarge: Your experience with French Press coffee makers echos my own and, more recently, I've noticed that that Kitchen Aid Siphon Coffee Brewer I introduced in an earlier post to this thread, consistently invests our drawn 'cups-o-joe' with a certainly noticeable and arguably unpleasant amount of sediment. Regrettably, I fear the new toy is going to become but another static display in my growing corral of coffee paraphernalia!


----------



## Oldsarge

^ A pity, that. But so we live and learn.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Thanks for the tips!

This AM's beverage of choice is a glass of fresh squeezed OJ...surprisingly tart.


----------



## Brozul

water! we are made up of water and I drink water myself! that is, I get to drink myself!

Just a quick question - does anyone know the best online casinos in Canada - like this - casinosranker.com


----------



## Howard

some bottles of water and some Gatorade.


----------



## VPCEH91

A sapporo with a fat, creamy white head.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

^^+1. LOL, make mine a double...late night and an early wake-up!


----------



## Howard

coffee again.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee . . . so far . . .


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

I seem to have acquired an unexpected taste for Crown Royal as of late.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard

coffee for the afternoon


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee thus far.


----------



## eagle2250

Paraphrasing the words of our almost legendary Patrick Henry's, speaking from the pulpit of St. Johns Church on march 20, 1775, "Give me my morning Joe or give me death!" This AM we will take it straight from the pot.


----------



## Oldsarge

Like this?


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## SG_67

Well, if I had to name something that’s every day, it’s certainlu coffee. Probably more frequently than just plain water.


----------



## Oldsarge

I think a pint of pFriem with dinner tonight.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee, but looking forward to a martini at sunset.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

pFriem pilsner, so far.


----------



## shadoman

Glenlivet 12year, ATM


----------



## Oldsarge

I ended up with a Dragonfly claret. At $5/bottle it was far too good to pass up. So I bought a couple cases!


----------



## shadoman

Oldsarge said:


> I ended up with a Dragonfly claret. At $5/bottle it was far too good to pass up. So I bought a couple cases!


That's the right attitude.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

Howard, if you don't mind, I join you in drinking the morning Joe...in my case it's Folger's Black Silk.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee this morning, water at lunch and tonight? Probably a pint or two of Pilsen at Kell's. They have the best hamburgers I've yet to find in Portland and really good stout for the winter.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Campari bitter with pineapple juice.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Howard, if you don't mind, I join you in drinking the morning Joe...in my case it's Folger's Black Silk.


No it's a Keurig K-Cup.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Breakfast...cafe Bustelo, made in the Bialetti, and hot frothed milk. 

Preprandial...martinis. St. George Botanivore gin and Vya Vermouth...3:1. “like walking into a cloud.”


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I'm experimenting with _cicchitti_, the Venetian answer to the Spanish _tapas, _and I'm sipping Claret from Cliff Creek Cellars. Very pleasant.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's 'cafe au lait.'


----------



## Oldsarge

Good choice!


----------



## Anton22

Some people will say it too hot for green tea. However i'm not one of those people.)


----------



## eagle2250

Sitting here sipping on a glass of iced coffee, I feel your pain. Gotta have that Joe...enduring the dog days of summer, ice it down if you must!


----------



## ClassicTop

Currently sipping on a small pour of Blanton’s. Bourbon is the only choice for a Kentuckian on a holiday weekend.


----------



## Oldsarge

A bottle of Dragonfly Claret to go along with roasted green beans and roasted corn from the garden and a blood rare breast of duck. Slurp!


----------



## eagle2250

Stayed up late last night watching the Penn State/Pitt football game. Penn State prevailed so losing a bit of sleep was worth it, but I'm paying for it today. So this afternoons drink is a 14oz mug of Joe...extra strong! LOL.


----------



## Howard

I was drinking coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

One glass of DeLallo red blend. Surprisingly good, given the economical price.


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I will have bacon/eggplant pasta over capellini. To drink with it?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

An Oboe Fox. Finger of water, scant tsp. of turbinado sugar, couple of dashes of Angostura, plenty of ice, fill with Evan Williams 1783, add Luxardo cherry, drain, replenish whiskey. Taking the edge off of the day!


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Jefferson Reserve


----------



## Oldsarge

A delicate Alsatian Riesling. It's low enough in alcohol that I can drink a couple of glasses and still read music. Choir rehearsal tonight.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Johnny Walker Blue Label


----------



## eagle2250

Loaded with approximately 28 ozs of stout "Black Silk" Joe, caffeinated to the gills, rest assured that I will remain fully alert during Sunday Services, later this AM!


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> A delicate Alsatian Riesling. It's low enough in alcohol that I can drink a couple of glasses and still read music. Choir rehearsal tonight.


Have you seen any of the choral tv programmes featuring Gareth Malone?

As per usual for me at this time, drinking PG Tips.
(to be honest, usual at any time).


----------



## Oldsarge

Actually hadn't ever heard of him so I looked him up on youtube. Nice!


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Sam Adams Boston Lager


----------



## ran23

Bought a bottle of Saki today and a glass of ice. happy


----------



## eagle2250

Today at lunch I had an iced glass of honey/apple juice to drink....different, just a hint of tartness and extremely refreshing! :cold:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Austin is under a “boil water” directive. The turbidity caused by recent flooding has posed challenges for the water filtration system. Laphroaig to the rescue. However, they say this may last two weeks!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I just got a bottle of Walking Stick bourbon for my retirement and am trying it out. It’s very tasty!


----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> Austin is under a "boil water" directive. The turbidity caused by recent flooding has posed challenges for the water filtration system. Laphroaig to the rescue. However, they say this may last two weeks!


"Laphroaig?" Hmmm.....just might be a nice addition to the 30 days of MRE's in our post storm survival kit! We can cut back on the bottled water from 10 to 9 cases. LOL. 

PS: Congratulations on your recent retirement!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> "Laphroaig?" Hmmm.....just might be a nice addition to the 30 days of MRE's in our post storm survival kit! We can cut back on the bottled water from 10 to 9 cases. LOL.
> 
> PS: Congratulations on your recent retirement!


Thanks, Eagle! I'd still stock the full ten cases. Adam's Ale is still the best drink!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A nice hot cup of coffee, HEB store brand Sumatra to be specific.


----------



## Oldsarge

coffee, here. it's morning.


----------



## eagle2250

Cup of Joe...Folger's Black Silk...surprisingly mild for a dark roast bean.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> coffee, here. it's morning.


I was drinking the same thing.


----------



## Miami_Heat

Hi all!

Today at my launch was tomato juice, but in the morning was a cup of invigorating coffee + liquor


----------



## Oldsarge

Dragonfly Creek Vineyard 2014 Pinot Noir. Pretty hearty for an Oregon Pinot Noir and exceptionally so for the amazing low price.


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings cup of Joe is a blast from the past...'Eight O'Clock,' medium roast. Not bad....not bad at all!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings cup of Joe is a blast from the past...'Eight O'Clock,' medium roast. Not bad....not bad at all!


Takes me back to the A & P. We were a Bokar household. I had a cafe latte made with a double shot of Cafe Bustelo made in the Bialetti and a little milk heated in the microwave and frothed with an Aerolatte.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sounds good. I'm into another bottle of Dragonfly Creek. Still haven't decided what to eat, though.


----------



## Howard

cup of coffee


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee...HEB signature blend. About to be chased by a glass of their vegetable juice after an intervening soft boiled egg with whole wheat (with walnuts) toast and some orange marmalade. Breakfast, the most important meal of the morning!


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee down, whole wheat pancakes to follow . . . with marionberry jam, probably.


----------



## derum

Coffee with Armangac splashed in it.
My own version of Christmas coffee, - up yours Starbucks!


----------



## eagle2250

I'm sitting before this confounded keyboard and enjoying my afternoon cup of Joe.


----------



## Howard

My afternoon cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

A surprisingly affordable and surprisingly good-for-the price Beringer '14 "The Waymaker" from Paso Robles. I haven't decided what to eat, but it will probably be a large bowl of back-of-the-stove soup and some hearty whole grain bread. I'm feeling a bit peasant-ish this evening.


----------



## eagle2250

Each day begins with a pot of steaming Joe, followed by sequential glasses of iced H2O throughout the day and closing the day out with 8 oz of reduced fat (2%) milk. Indeed, that is what I'll be drinking today!


----------



## Howard

cuppa coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Haven't the slightest idea. Tonight is the University Club 'Annual Meeting', which is basically an excuse to gorge and guzzle once the new board is unanimously approved. Since I'll probably camp out next to the seafood table, an Oregon Pinot Gris is a good bet.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Martinis, but wishing we were in Oregon at the seafood table. Our martinis are a prelude to m & c. Some PNW halibut sounds better. Also, I can’t think of PG without thinking of the Eyrie’s PG at the Blackfish Cafe in Lincoln City. Good thing martinis have anaesthetic properties. (3:1, Citadelle and Dolin. Saving the Botanivore for a surprise visitor.) Cheers!

PS The m & c is actually orecchiette and cheese. Bechamel made with some cream and a good splash of Sriracha, turned into a Mornay with some Tillamook extra sharp, topped with more Tillamook, some Locatelli Pec Rom, and panko. God but I love good junk food! We MAY make a salad for a second course.


----------



## Oldsarge

While I'm not usually a fan of M&C, yours sounds serious. Yum, brother.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Hershey’s cocoa with marshmallows.


----------



## Oldsarge

A Pierre Sparr Riesling from the Alsace. Last night at the neighborhood Happy Hour our hostage tried valiantly to feed us all to death so tonight I am dining quite lightly. Pasta with garlic calimare in Salsa Verde and a half avocado. It should go good with the Riesling.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> A Pierre Sparr Riesling from the Alsace. Last night at the neighborhood Happy Hour our hostage tried valiantly to feed us all to death so tonight I am dining quite lightly. Pasta with garlic calimare in Salsa Verde and a half avocado. It should go good with the Riesling.


You take your hostage to happy hour? - you'll never make money that way..........
Tonight i'm on the cider......


----------



## Oldsarge

Damn, spellcheck! "Hostess" is what I meant.


----------



## derum

A special Sunday lunch ahead.....


----------



## Oldsarge

I had a small cup of gløg after church, it being Sankta Lucia's day and all that.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

yup


----------



## Howard

Coffee.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tomato juice with a good splash of Cholula.


----------



## ran23

back to Saki, but my glucose does not like it.


----------



## Oldsarge

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

A 14 oz mug of Joe! :happy: The caffeine really helps!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> A 14 oz mug of Joe! :happy: The caffeine really helps!


Me too, how do you like your coffee?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Me too, how do you like your coffee?


I take it black on occasion, but most often drink it with a small amount of reduced fat, 2% milk added in to mello the 'cup'.


----------



## ran23

Delivering Christmas Chocolates, then a glass of wine.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I take it black on occasion, but most often drink it with a small amount of reduced fat, 2% milk added in to mello the 'cup'.


Do you put those flavored creamers in yours?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> Do you put those flavored creamers in yours?


I'm pretty well set in my ways and consequently nothing ever goes in my coffee, other than milk. Generally it's the 2% reduced fat variety, but occasionally it is whole milk (4% milk fat, I think?).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Mixing a 3:1 pitcher of Citadelle and Dolin martinis. Making up for all that hard working by putting pre-made Hatch pepper macaroni and cheese in the oven.


----------



## derum

Watching the football (soccer) with some mulled wine.....


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> I'm pretty well set in my ways and consequently nothing ever goes in my coffee, other than milk. Generally it's the 2% reduced fat variety, but occasionally it is whole milk (4% milk fat, I think?).


I like the flavored creamers but I just use a small amount of it but not too much.


----------



## Mr Humphries

A snowball; gin, advocaat, ginger ale, lime juice. I feel downright festive.


----------



## Mr Humphries

derum said:


> Watching the football (soccer) with some mulled wine.....


Imagine the entire West Stand and Quinn's bar doing the same....


----------



## Oldsarge

Basel Cellars 2013 Columbia Valley claret. A light, smooth red to go with roast chicken thigh and asparagus . . . and white beans in home made duck stock.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

An Oboe Fox or, for the younger set, an Oscar Fox Trot: a scant spoonful of sugar, several splashes of Angostura bitters, a finger of water, ice cubes, a Luxardo cherry, a little orange rind, and fill the glass with whiskey.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have a cold so nothing subtle or esoterica for me tonight. Dragonfly Creek is good enough.


----------



## ran23

38 outside, still on Green Tea. lunch wine soon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Hot grapefruit juice. I'm still fighting the cold . . . but I'm winning!


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

It's coffee for me this Christmas Eve AM, but much like Oldsarge, finding myself afflicted with an aggravating head cold, I think it prudent to take it black...absent the 2% milk that I normally add. :angry:

Oldsarge, may you enjoy a speedy recovery and have a very Merry Christmas!


----------



## SG_67

Made Irish coffee and bourbon sours last night at a family get together.


----------



## derum

Don Pedro Mexican Brandy in my coffee. Kicks the ass of any approaching cold!
(and me....)


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Nothing right now, but I have a deep and long-standing association with a cold junipery martini bringing relief from winter colds and allergies. Going to have a cold beer as soon as the tamales have steamed.


----------



## Howard

hot coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Robitussin


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Robitussin


I know the feeling...got the head cold...choice of poison, Coricidin HBP...the pause that refreshes! Now give me that big mug of Joe.


----------



## Oldsarge

And more coffee!


----------



## ran23

Christmas was visiting with people from east and west coasts. Lot of kennel cough going on. Zinc and Elderberry.


----------



## Dhaller

I've rolled in and out of "sick" non-stop the past six weeks or so... pretty tiresome. Add to that an outpatient surgery, and I'm just ready to be at 100% again.

I'm beginning to wonder if it's something about the house; it's been a wet year. I don't *see* any signs of mold, but I may have the house checked out.

In the meantime - in the spirit of the thread - I read recently that whiskey is a scientifically-demonstrated palliative against cold and flu. I may try that!

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A pot of double bergamot Stash Earl Grey.


----------



## eagle2250

Dhaller said:


> I've rolled in and out of "sick" non-stop the past six weeks or so... pretty tiresome. Add to that an outpatient surgery, and I'm just ready to be at 100% again.
> 
> I'm beginning to wonder if it's something about the house; it's been a wet year. I don't *see* any signs of mold, but I may have the house checked out.
> 
> In the meantime - in the spirit of the thread - I read recently that whiskey is a scientifically-demonstrated palliative against cold and flu. I may try that!
> 
> DH


How do you spell 'Hot Toddy!"


----------



## Faust

eagle2250 said:


> How do you spell 'Hot Toddy!"


Hot whisky, no seriously coffee at the moment.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Let’s have another cup of coffee.


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Let's have another cup of coffee.


Count me in, I take mine flavored creamer and 2 sugars.


----------



## PaultheSwede

A few Bitburgers with some old friends


----------



## Adventure Wolf

Rum mixed with Ginger Ale. I'll bring out Jack Daniels later.


----------



## Oldsarge

Beringer's "The Waymaker". Hasn't it got just the coolest name, though?


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings drink of choice is freshly squeezed OJ, followed by a caffeine chasser (14oz mug of Joe!). Still working on driving off a head cold!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee or water, at least until the sun drops under the yardarm.


----------



## Howard

more coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

eagle2250 said:


> This mornings drink of choice is freshly squeezed OJ, followed by a caffeine chasser (14oz mug of Joe!). Still working on driving off a head cold!


Ditto! LOL


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Cafe con latte


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 27253
> Cafe con latte


LOL Why is the picture upside down?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> LOL Why is the picture upside down?


No idea. When I tap the thumbnail to enlarge it, it is right side up. No matter. It is but a fond memory, and I have shifted to black French roast.


----------



## ran23

34 outside and still sipping Cab. Merlot. 37 is my high today. life


----------



## Oldsarge

Not sure. I know what I'm eating but what to wash it down with? A good question that, does it have a good answer?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Manjolini Franciacorta Brut 1981, a lovely old Italian sparkler. It would wash down most anything quite nicely.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm having lentils and sausage, a solid peasant dish for good luck in the coming year. I've decided that more Waymaker is suitable. Besides, it's not like I'm staying up. If 60 is the new 40 then 9:00 pm is the new midnight.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'm having lentils and sausage, a solid peasant dish for good luck in the coming year. I've decided that more Waymaker is suitable. Besides, it's not like I'm staying up. If 60 is the new 40 then 9:00 pm is the new midnight.


LOL. SWMBO and I made it all the way to 2230 hours, before giving up the ghost. Happy 'Friggin' New Year!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

After sensibly retiring around 10:30 I still find that coffee is efficacious.


----------



## ran23

Took down and put away the Tree and Decorations inside. I deserve this glass of red wine.


----------



## The Irishman

Quite a lot of Marks & Spencher champagne over Christmas and New Years...

...Last night some Elijah Craig 12 year old.

This morning, time for some coffee...


----------



## eagle2250

This morning I am taking my mug of Joe with an ounce of reduced fat (2%) milk, as seems to be my custom.


----------



## Oldsarge

TKI67 said:


> After sensibly retiring around 10:30 I still find that coffee is efficacious.


Isn't though? So much so that I think I'll have another mug.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Washed down my coffee with a small V-8, enhanced by a splash of Worcestershire and a splash of Cholula.


----------



## Oldsarge

A DIY V-ocho?


----------



## Howard

cup of coffee.


----------



## Mr Humphries

After a quite restraned (alcohol intake-wise) festive season I washed down some tarka dal with a Stone Go To IPA. Not as good as I remember but still more to my taste than the Stone IPA.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> A DIY V-ocho?


Only mildly enhanced. No one else in the household likes spicy V-8. Of course Worcestershire and Cholula are pretty tame additives. For a Bloody Mary I add Melinda's Naga Jolokia...so darned good. Also pretty stellar on eggs.


----------



## Oldsarge

Sounds like it.


----------



## Mr Humphries

TWO beers in the same week? Does this guy know how to party or what?
Lagunitas IPA, probably the best readily available bottled beer around. Great thirst quencher with just the right mix of bitterness and citric and piney hops.


----------



## Oldsarge

Too cold up here for IPA, IMO. This is the weather for beer you can _chew_! An Imperial Russian Stout would be nice. IPA can wait for July.


----------



## SG_67

Thera-Flu! It was bound to happen. No amount of hand washing will keep the bugs away.


----------



## Oldsarge

My sympathy. I just got over a two week cold. Nasty stuff.


----------



## Shaver

"There he sits by the ships all desolate for the loss of his dear comrade, and though the others are gone to their dinner he will neither eat nor drink. Go then and drop nectar and ambrosia into his breast, that he may know no hunger." - Homer


----------



## derum

"Alcohol. The cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems.' - The other Homer.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Whilst the Vaux Brewery is long gone, Double Maxim lives on! I must admit to preferring a bottle of Double Max over Newcastle 'Broon' Ale back in the day.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I awoke feeling wretched, too wretched to go to church and inflict my cedar allergy induced hacking on fellow parishioners. I went to the coffee pot for comfort. Three cups helped, but I’m moving on to V-8 laced with ghost pepper sauce and a squeeze of lime.


----------



## cellochris




----------



## eagle2250

TKI67 said:


> I awoke feeling wretched, too wretched to go to church and inflict my cedar allergy induced hacking on fellow parishioners. I went to the coffee pot for comfort. Three cups helped, but I'm moving on to V-8 laced with ghost pepper sauce and a squeeze of lime.


I suspect the V8 laced with Ghost Pepper sauce, slapped the ill(s) right out of you. The last time my wife and I visited friends in San Antonio, I became acquainted with Ghost Pepper sauce when I liberally applied it to my meal in a Mexican restaurant. :crazy::crazy: In any event, here's hoping you are feeling better!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I suspect the V8 laced with Ghost Pepper sauce, slapped the ill(s) right out of you. The last time my wife and I visited friends in San Antonio, I became acquainted with Ghost Pepper sauce when I liberally applied it to my meal in a Mexican restaurant. :crazy::crazy: In any event, here's hoping you are feeling better!


I am. Thanks. I use Melinda's Naga Jalokia. Three or four drops in a glass of juice or on a fried egg is just right for me. Applying it liberally sounds scary. Glad you survived, O Winged One.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee and more coffee


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am washing down my two water fried eggs and dry English muffin with 8 oz of fresh squeezed OJ!


----------



## Mr Humphries

Went for a curry with SWMBO and a friend. Excellent vittles then repaired to a local hostelry and consumed a pint of Cullercoats Double Dog DIPA which was also excellent.


----------



## derum

Mr Humphries said:


> Went for a curry with SWMBO and a friend. Excellent vittles then repaired to a local hostelry and consumed a pint of Cullercoats Double Dog DIPA which was also excellent.


Lucky you! No new IPA here until the government shutdown ends......


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee
More coffee


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...
My friend, I feel your pain...if we could just fit the pot out with an IV line, first thing in the morning, we would be all set!


----------



## immanuelrx

Just enjoyed a Drie Fonteinen oude kriek. So very good!


----------



## The Kent Gent

I've been dabbling with rum of late and had a nice Kirk and Sweeney this evening.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

Beringer '16 Knight's Valley Cab.


----------



## TMMKC

Aperol spritz.


----------



## Oldsarge

At this hour? Coffee for sure.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> At this hour? Coffee for sure.


I just finished mine.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm about to make another.


----------



## eagle2250

Good lawd...here it is 0605 hours and I'm still working on the first pot, Leaves me wondering, am I drinking this mug of Joe or just admiring it! LOL. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Oldsarge

Water until the lab tests are taken. So I'm off. The espresso machine will wait for me.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Water until the lab tests are taken. So I'm off. The espresso machine will wait for me.


On the bright side, studies show that high levels of caffeine in the blood lowers the risk of developing Parkinsons!


----------



## Oldsarge

Oh, do post the citation! I gotta read these.


----------



## derum

Oldsarge said:


> Oh, do post the citation! I gotta read these.


https://parkinsonsnewstoday.com/201...iabetes-five-cancers-harvard-researchers/?amp
https://www.aan.com/PressRoom/Home/PressRelease/1611


----------



## ran23

Noon time, finally some red wine. Winds at 40 MPH, kicking back for a while.


----------



## Howard

just finished my coffee.


----------



## Howard

derum said:


> On the bright side, studies show that high levels of caffeine in the blood lowers the risk of developing Parkinsons!


So that means I won't get Parkinsons?


----------



## ran23

Bone Broth and Misu, warm


----------



## eagle2250

It is just 0629 hours and I am still sucking down my morning's "roasted bean broth!"


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A leisurely double cappuccino. I hear my wife arising and shall pull another.


----------



## Oldsarge

A pre-luncheon mug of _café au lait._


----------



## Howard

I had a Pumpkin spice latte at the coffee machine this afternoon.


----------



## Oldsarge

Pfriem Pilsner. Excellent!


----------



## eagle2250

Black Silk, in the cup!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I would like to try this but only in a small bottle version, they sell it at one of those liquor stores where I work for $3.00, right now I'm not in a drinking mood but maybe after my birthday I will.


There once was a state senator in Texas who was also a pharmacist. My then Chairman and I were visiting her office, and my Chairman was coughing. She offered him this as a cough syrup. It worked very well and, he said, tasted really good.


----------



## eagle2250

As I recall Jack Daniels used to sell their own version of hard cider...that was pretty good. I assume they still sell it(?). :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> There once was a state senator in Texas who was also a pharmacist. My then Chairman and I were visiting her office, and my Chairman was coughing. She offered him this as a cough syrup. It worked very well and, he said, tasted really good.


Maybe this will work for coughs in general?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Maybe this will work for coughs in general?


Seems it should.


----------



## Oldsarge

Beringer Waymaker . . . again.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's cup of Joe, brewed with Kona Beans from Costco...I think?


----------



## Oldsarge

Peet's French Roast espresso brewed into a _café au lait. _I'm starting to assemble my tax data for handing off to the accountant.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just finished off brekky with tomato juice laced with a little Worcestershire sauce and some Cholula.


----------



## derum

The holy trinity.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Peet's French Roast espresso brewed into a _café au lait. _I'm starting to assemble my tax data for handing off to the accountant.


LOL, That's it...the cause of my present sense of situational depression. Thanks for reminding me. I better perk another pot of Joe!


----------



## Howard

I will try some more later, I bought it yesterday and I figured why the hell not? It's my birthday and I'm 45 years old today so I'll celebrate a small bottle which I bought yesterday at the liquor place during work hours and I brought it home with me so I don't wind up getting caught.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> I will try some more later, I bought it yesterday and I figured why the hell not? It's my birthday and I'm 45 years old today so I'll celebrate a small bottle which I bought yesterday at the liquor place during work hours and I brought it home with me so I don't wind up getting caught.


Happy birthday!


----------



## Howard

TKI67 said:


> Happy birthday!


Thank You, have you tried Jack Daniels Honey?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Howard said:


> Thank You, have you tried Jack Daniels Honey?


No, but I'll be looking for the opportunity. For now the closest I might get would be a bit of honey added to my Evan Williams. Not sure I'd get the proportions right.


----------



## Mr Humphries

Caught a dose of the Dreaded Lurgy, treating it with copious amounts of Earl Grey interspersed with the odd Glenfiddich, purely for its medicinal qualities.


----------



## Oldsarge

Saldo California Zinfandel. A bit too fruity for some but it makes a nice aperitif. As a dinner wine it would need something along the lines of a prime rib with Yorkshire pudding and horseradish.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I will try some more later, I bought it yesterday and I figured why the hell not? It's my birthday and I'm 45 years old today so I'll celebrate a small bottle which I bought yesterday at the liquor place during work hours and I brought it home with me so I don't wind up getting caught.


Happy Birthday, my friend! Remember, slow and steady wins the race!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Happy Birthday, my friend! Remember, slow and steady wins the race!


Don't worry I had a Jack And Coke.


----------



## Howard

I put a little bit in my coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

Probably more Beringer's Waymaker. But the sun is still over the yardarm so it will be at least another half hour.


----------



## eagle2250

Fresh squeezed OJ...just one of the benefits of living in central Florida! I can't understand why so many people don't like the pulp. :icon_scratch:


----------



## ran23

Bone Broth lunch (trying to lose weight) before my table Red.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Fresh squeezed OJ...just one of the benefits of living in central Florida! I can't understand why so many people don't like the pulp. :icon_scratch:


I like pulp.


----------



## Oldsarge

'16 King Estate Pinot Gris.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> '16 King Estate Pinot Gris.


Practically a convergence...'15 WillaKenzie Pinot Gris.


----------



## eagle2250

Tod Hackett said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> I miss the days when you could get "just this instant" fresh-squeezed OJ at any supermarket from those funky orange 1970's industrial juicers.
> 
> Try a drop or four of apricot pálinka / brandy in your fresh-squeezed (just for the flavor, you understand) and you can thank me later.
> 
> Recommended:


Thank you for the suggestion. The next time I visit a Class 6 store, I will look for the Zlatna Kajsija Apricot Brandy.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Appassimento Salento while the eggplant puttanesca bakes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tod Hackett said:


> A satisfying Italian romp indeed.
> 
> Buon appetito!


Mille Grazie.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

And now a whole lot of Adam’s Ale (water). Eggplant puttanesca is a whole lot of salt!


----------



## Oldsarge

After tonight's Hungarian extravaganza? Lots of cold water!


----------



## eagle2250

Given that this is the morning we "sprang forward" an hour, it's a strong cup of Joe for me! Jeez Louise, it's so much easier to "fallback." LOL.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Cafe Bustelo made in a Bialetti, poured into a latte bowl of microwaved skim milk frothed with an Aerolatte. The house is asleep and I can make this very quietly.


----------



## Oldsarge

_Café au lait_, the 12 oz size. And later I'll have . . . another!


----------



## eagle2250

Berry flavored Powerade Zero, laced with Beni-fiber...Oh-My? Brace for impact, LOL! :crazy:


----------



## Howard

coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

A pFriem pilsner in a UCR glass to properly toast my late wife's birthday. And now, if you don't mind, I'll just go off someplace quiet and cry.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> A pFriem pilsner in a UCR glass to properly toast my late wife's birthday. And now, if you don't mind, I'll just go off someplace quiet and cry.


Cheers to her. We raised a glass to each of you, friend.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> A pFriem pilsner in a UCR glass to properly toast my late wife's birthday. And now, if you don't mind, I'll just go off someplace quiet and cry.


Our thoughts and prayers are with you, my friend.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Hot, black coffee, the staff of life.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
....and a hearty amen(!) to that thought, though I do prefer a bit of 2% milk in my Mug of Joe.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and a hearty amen(!) to that thought, though I do prefer a bit of 2% milk in my Mug of Joe.


I prefer flavored creamer.


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I prefer flavored creamer.


....but Howard, you are a young man and your waistline can accommodate those added calories! I envy you that privilege!


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> ....but Howard, you are a young man and your waistline can accommodate those added calories! I envy you that privilege!


So what you're saying is that you'd like to have a bigger waistline?


----------



## eagle2250

^^LOL...my friend
I'm saying just the opposite of that. The goal is to subtract, rather than add inches!


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee until the sun is under the yardarm.


----------



## kev'n

The perfectly made espresso with crema topping (Guinness Effect) and life is grand.


----------



## ran23

And today, I wake up heavier than all this year.


----------



## Oldsarge

That's what you get from reading all the members' comments on food and drink. Everyone knows the most calorie prone parts of the body are the eyes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> That's what you get from reading all the members' comments on food and drink. Everyone knows the most calorie prone parts of the body are the eyes.


Yessir. And knowing others are enjoying things overcomes any semblance of will power I might have had.


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, I enjoyed a '14 Eyrie Vineyards Pinot Gris with my steeped steelhead and roasted asparagus with onions. Minimal calories there so I am hopeful of a lower reading on the old bathroom scale in the morning. Of course, tomorrow evening is another tale. Venison shanks braised in Guinness anyone?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Well, I enjoyed a '14 Eyrie Vineyards Pinot Gris with my steeped steelhead and roasted asparagus with onions. Minimal calories there so I am hopeful of a lower reading on the old bathroom scale in the morning. Of course, tomorrow evening is another tale. Venison shanks braised in Guinness anyone?


Perhaps my favorite PG. Great pairing.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> That's what you get from reading all the members' comments on food and drink. Everyone knows the most calorie prone parts of the body are the eyes.


The stomach comes later.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Big bowl of cafe latte. I’ll make black coffee when the house awakens.


----------



## Oldsarge

I just finished the bottle of Pinot and now must choose between the last bit of the Pinot Gris and a sound night's sleep. This won't be easy.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's medium roasted Costco Colombian...a stout mug of Joe!


----------



## The Irishman

I drank about 2/3 of a bottle of Venezuelan rum (Cacique 500) at the weekend. What a fantastic and affordable sipping rum! Bravo. And a third of the price of some Appletons' offerings that I would put in the same category.


----------



## Oldsarge

It's far to early for anything but coffee, yet.


----------



## Oldsarge

And now that the sun is under the yardarm . . . Guinness!


----------



## eagle2250

Still working on the Costco Columbian beans this AM!


----------



## Oldsarge

There's something in my morning mug. I presume it's coffee. Maybe after I finish it I'll be able to tell.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just drained the pot of coffee and washed down my meds with orange juice.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Orange juice cut with grapefruit flavored club soda. Very refreshing.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Sounds like the perfect option for a hot afternoon!


----------



## Oldsarge

Tonight I'm going to a Terroir seminar, five wines, all of the same varietal, from different soils and exposures. This should be interesting.


----------



## derum

Lambs Navy Rum and coke, tall glass, couple of ice cubes.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Friday mornings are exciting. I have an autistic son who lives with a lovely family about his age (had to plan on me and my bride not living forever). He loves coffee. It’s 8:30, and he’s on the second pot. I’ll have to get in there and snag a cup or make a third pot. I need a little caffeination!

;0)


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

And to bracket the day look what just showed up on the counter.


----------



## Oldsarge

coffee . . . LOTS of coffee. Today I begin glazing a greenhouse.


----------



## eagle2250

^^How is the glazing project going, Oldsarge?

Attending an off-season wrestling tournament in which the grandsons were participating, I missed my afternoon pot of coffee, yesterday, and this AM found myself beset with a truly monstrous caffeine withdrawal headache. I am pleased to report that after downing my inaugural cup of Joe this morning, the headache began fading immediately was completely gone within twenty minutes. All hail the proven curative effect(s) of our morning coffee! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I have one wall complete and one end started. I'll need to do some staining before completing the first end and then I will correct some (self-inflicted) alignment issues before heading into the second end. Since this this is a large lean-to model, the last thing will be the roof and I hope to be finished by the coming weekend.


----------



## Oldsarge

The west end is glazed and the alignment problem appears to be corrected. We'll see when I try to install the door. We're due for rain all week but this being Portland the rain tends to be intermittent. I'll stain more pieces tomorrow and then aim to get the east glazed on Tuesday. The end of the week is still feasible.

In celebration I'm drinking Beringer Waymaker. It's about the last bottle so I guess I'd better get more.


----------



## eagle2250

On a recent trip to the Patrick AFB Commissary we picked up a sack of Lantern Glow grind, put out by Folgers. It is advertised as a light roast coffee and so it is...the flavor is mild, non-acidic and it makes for a very pleasant cup of coffee. We will be buying more of this blend/grind in the future! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

My hands ache.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Indeed they may be, but you sir are making your part of this world of ours a little bit better place to be. A dose or two of aspirin might help with those aching hands! Bayer's Back and Body caplets are my personal favorite.


----------



## Oldsarge

Three walls of glass complete. Now for the roof and the door--which may be the most challenging part of the project. And I haven't even designed the interior, yet.


----------



## Oldsarge

And I'm washing down fish tacos with a '13 Maysara Pinot Noir. Light, but just the thing for fish tacos.


----------



## eagle2250

This waking up repeatedly throughout the night and getting up and staying up before 0400 hours is getting old, fast! Now where did I put that big old Mug of Joe? LOL, it's just never a good sign when one loses their coffee.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> This waking up repeatedly throughout the night and getting up and staying up before 0400 hours is getting old, fast! Now where did I put that big old Mug of Joe? LOL, it's just never a good sign when one loses their coffee.


Sorry to hear of your sleeping patterns. Mine are similar. Just got home from church with an absolute deluge and was soaked. Now in dry clothing and drinking health giving hot coffee. Aaaahhhhhhh.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> This waking up repeatedly throughout the night and getting up and staying up before 0400 hours is getting old, fast! Now where did I put that big old Mug of Joe? LOL, it's just never a good sign when one loses their coffee.


I get about 6-7 hours how many hours of sleep do you get, Eagle?


----------



## eagle2250

Howard said:


> I get about 6-7 hours how many hours of sleep do you get, Eagle?


Thank you for your concern, Howard. I have been an early riser pretty much all of my life, but alas as one ages it seems the ability to sleep through the night passes on, becoming a fond and, sadly, fading memory. The good news is, we get to make new friends with our urologist...as we seek a return to the good old days of sleeping through the night! LOL.


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> Thank you for your concern, Howard. I have been an early riser pretty much all of my life, but alas as one ages it seems the ability to sleep through the night passes on, becoming a fond and, sadly, fading memory. The good news is, we get to make new friends with our urologist...as we seek a return to the good old days of sleeping through the night! LOL.


I try to be an early riser myself. I get up after 3 in the morning when I have morning shifts, at 4 when I have afternoon shifts and after 5 when I have my days off.


----------



## eagle2250

^^Howard,
I applaud you for your efforts to be an early riser, but caution you not to skimp on that ever so necessary beauty sleep. I did and look what happened to me...my waistline grew, my hair turned white and much of it fell out, and I shrunk an inch and a half in height. Oh-No! Thank gawd the wife is an extraordinarily compassionate person and she still loves me. LOL. 

Now I will polish off the remains of this AM's pot of coffee.


----------



## The Irishman

Over the weekend been going back to the Islay distilleries. Several Ardbeg 10s and a few Lagavulin 16s.

I think if I were limited to a single whiskey for the rest of my life it would be Lagavulin 16.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee.


----------



## eagle2250

Today's coffee is a Peruvian Blend...hunted down and harvested in the wilds of our local Costco store! Not as big a treat as I thought it might be.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The Irishman said:


> Over the weekend been going back to the Islay distilleries. Several Ardbeg 10s and a few Lagavulin 16s.
> 
> I think if I were limited to a single whiskey for the rest of my life it would be Lagavulin 16.


No one could argue with that call. I note that Bowmore seems to have fallen off of many peoples' radars. I recall some excellent Bowmores, lacking the elevated complexity and sweetness of the Lagavulin, but perhaps nosing out Ardbeg for the iodine laden taste and scent of the sea.


----------



## ran23

Must be Noon somewhere, glass of red table in front of me.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee thus far. However, we are going to a jazz club/wine bar so I am anticipating something Italian.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oscar Foxtrot.


----------



## The Irishman

TKI67 said:


> No one could argue with that call. I note that Bowmore seems to have fallen off of many peoples' radars. I recall some excellent Bowmores, lacking the elevated complexity and sweetness of the Lagavulin, but perhaps nosing out Ardbeg for the iodine laden taste and scent of the sea.


Yes, I think there were a few years when Bowmore had a dip in popularity and Ardbeg, Laphraoig and Lagavulin were getting all the glory. But I definitely see a lot of well-reviewed Bowmore releases in the past while.

Caol Ila and Bruichladdich are two other Islay distilleries I have a soft spot for.

I've named almost all the Islay distilleries at that stage... Why not mention Kilchoman two, an excellent farmhouse distillery... Basically they're all good.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
You certainly have a comprehensive knowledge of your subject. My friend, I greatly appreciate that...and you guidance on the subject matter.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Inspired by Flanderian’s wonderful post on the subject of jazz, martinis! Beefeater and Dolin 3:1 with big Mezzetta olives! A little smoked Gouda on the side. What are the odds I’ll cook that chicken and broccoli? Diana Krall is cheering me on.


----------



## Oldsarge

Haven't a clue. I'm heating an eggplant sandwich for dinner but now need to decide what to wash it down with. Will go look in the cellar.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A cappuccino. I must stop drinking these before noon. They disturb my sleep patterns.


----------



## Oldsarge

Café au lait, about 12 oz of it.


----------



## eagle2250

Today it's Folger's Classic Roast, medium blend, with just a bit of 2% milk added to tame the beast!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Sarge has Waymaker. We have the oboe fox, a rerun but a tasty one. The crash potatoes are cooking.


----------



## eagle2250

This it's Mayorga Organic Cubano, Dark Roast Coffee, from our beloved Costco store. This stuff comes up out of the mug and slaps you in the face every time you take a sip (LOL). Note to self: I must remember that I seem gastronomically incompatible with dark roasted coffees!


----------



## SG_67

eagle2250 said:


> This it's Mayorga Organic Cubano, Dark Roast Coffee, from our beloved Costco store. This stuff comes up out of the mug and slaps you in the face every time you take a sip (LOL). Note to self: I must remember that I seem gastronomically incompatible with dark roasted coffees!


My Costco has a Kona blend which I buy for the coffee maker at work. I have to say it's excellent and worth a try.

Like you, I'm not a fan of dark roasted coffee. It's probably the main reason I avoid Starbucks.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you for the suggestion...I've added it to our Costco shopping list for next month! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

I, on the other hand, haven't found a roast that's too dark. Must give the Mayorga a try next time I get to Costco. And that should be soon. I need a new vacuum cleaner.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> I, on the other hand, haven't found a roast that's too dark. Must give the Mayorga a try next time I get to Costco. And that should be soon. I need a new vacuum cleaner.


Don't forget underwear and the Pappy Van Winkle gift set.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

SG_67 said:


> Don't forget underwear and the Pappy Van Winkle gift set.


Never had Pappy. I used to be able to get Rip for about thirty bucks a fifth, a splurge for me but a mighty nice whiskey. Right now I'm drinking Evan Williams 1783. Yum.


----------



## SG_67

TKI67 said:


> Never had Pappy. I used to be able to get Rip for about thirty bucks a fifth, a splurge for me but a mighty nice whiskey. Right now I'm drinking Evan Williams 1783. Yum.


I cannot imagine paying that much for booze!


----------



## Oldsarge

Me, either.


----------



## eagle2250

Have any of you experienced Suntory Whisky HIBIKI (Japanese Harmony) blend? It is pricey, but still intriguing! I'm tempted to give it a shot (no pun intended). :icon_scratch:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Have any of you experienced Suntory Whisky HIBIKI (Japanese Harmony) blend? It is pricey, but still intriguing! I'm tempted to give it a shot (no pun intended). :icon_scratch:


Haven't tried that one but a friend shared a pour of Yamazaki with me. It is like an ultra refined Scotch. I prefer the cheaper authentic stuff.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A pot of HEB French roast to chase down a delicious scrambled egg and bacon breakfast taco topped with some Herdez Salsa Casera.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm about to brew the second cup of espresso to make café au lait. The first washed down a tortilla wrapped around a spoon of beans and sausage topped with micro greens and yogurt. Yeah, I know. Weird but I like beans for breakfast.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> I'm about to brew the second cup of espresso to make café au lait. The first washed down a tortilla wrapped around a spoon of beans and sausage topped with micro greens and yogurt. Yeah, I know. Weird but I like beans for breakfast.


Doesn't surprise me at all. One of my favorite breakfast tacos is black beans, potatoes, and an incredibly zippy sauce made by pureeing roasted jalapeños and whipping in olive oil and a little salt. Also I can't imagine huevos rancheros without beans. Mmmmmm


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I'm about to brew the second cup of espresso to make café au lait. The first washed down a tortilla wrapped around a spoon of beans and sausage topped with micro greens and yogurt. Yeah, I know. Weird but I like beans for breakfast.


Sounds like a winning combination to me....and it all sounds pretty healthy, though some might argue over the sausage. The way I see it is we only live once...so we better do it well!


----------



## derum

Baked beans are an essential part of a full English breakfast!

Just had a coffee at a friends house who is something of a cowboy (American type, not British). It was so strong and thick. No matter how much milk I put in it stayed black. I gagged.
Just to confirm, i'm breakfast blend or lighter all the way!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> Sounds like a winning combination to me....and it all sounds pretty healthy, though some might argue over the sausage. The way I see it is we only live once...so we better do it well!


The Morningstar Farms sausage patties are actually pretty tasty vegetarian fare. I also like the Grillers burgers with a slice of grilled onion and a squirt of thousand island dressing on a lightly toasted dinner roll. I've also had some truly delicious vegetarian chorizo. Mixed in with a scrambled egg, I'd be hard pressed to tell it from non-vegetarian chorizo.


----------



## Oldsarge

When I was on active duty and stationed at the post hospital, I'd go in for breakfast and order a hamburger patty, rare, two fried eggs and fries. They didn't make hash browns so the fries made a reasonable substitute. Ah, the benefits of a youthful metabolism!


----------



## eagle2250

derum said:


> Baked beans are an essential part of a full English breakfast!
> 
> Just had a coffee at a friends house who is something of a cowboy (American type, not British). It was so strong and thick. No matter how much milk I put in it stayed black. I gagged.
> Just to confirm, i'm breakfast blend or lighter all the way!


My friend, I feel your pain. Folks tell me I consume extreme amounts of coffee, generally two pots a day (one before daylight and one at high noon). However I am arguably a wuss when it comes to the timber of the coffee in those mugs. Though I do also consume a serving or four of espresso throughout each month...Odd, huh? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Howard

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, I feel your pain. Folks tell me I consume extreme amounts of coffee, generally two pots a day (one before daylight and one at high noon). However I am arguably a wuss when it comes to the timber of the coffee in those mugs. Though I do also consume a serving or four of espresso throughout each month...Odd, huh? :icon_scratch:


I think I consume about 3 cups a day maybe even 4.


----------



## Oldsarge

I rarely exceed two but they each hold 12 oz.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
I do admire your ability to moderate your intake. Every so often I commit to reducing my coffee consumption, and limit myself to two cups from a pot of Joe, but then within a couple of weeks I'm back to draining the pot. The mind is willing, but the will is weak.


----------



## Oldsarge

It isn't deliberate. I just get distracted and by the time I think I'm ready for a third, the sun is under the yardarm and it's time for a less uplifting libation. Right now, having spent the last hour or so climbing up and down ladders, there's a pilsner in the fridge cooing my name.


----------



## ran23

Just a little, lot of table red after getting the gate to work again. Fence needs more attention. Only so much 3" screws can do.


----------



## Oldsarge

Having spent an hour or so up and down a ladder securing my greenhouse to the main house with lag screws, a pFriem pilsner. Later, I dunno.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
To my mind, this has been quite an impressive project to undertake on a 'do it yourself' basis. Could you share some pics of the finished structure? Though you can count me as already impressed, having only read reports of the work as it was being accomplished.


----------



## Oldsarge

I will but it's taking rather longer than I anticipated. By the time I get it finished, the weather will have warmed enough to make it redundant. However, there is always the coming cool season and, hopefully, many years to come. You can see similar sorts of things at the kit maker's website, 
sturdi-built.com. It's a local company that ships worldwide.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> I rarely exceed two but they each hold 12 oz.


Do you like sugar and creamer in yours?


----------



## Oldsarge

hot milk and agave syrup


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> I will but it's taking rather longer than I anticipated. By the time I get it finished, the weather will have warmed enough to make it redundant. However, there is always the coming cool season and, hopefully, many years to come. You can see similar sorts of things at the kit maker's website,
> sturdi-built.com. It's a local company that ships worldwide.


Thank you for the update. I will be looking forward to the photo unveiling of your handiwork! :beer:


----------



## Oldsarge

Today I 'm hosting a garden tour for a group of native garden enthusiasts so no work on the greenhouse will happen. However, yesterday I stained all the roof battens and will start up on other pieces again on Monday. I'm getting the drive back.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Sundays are the perfect day for rest and regeneration. Between the hours we are participating in Church Services and when the kids and grand kids show up for our Sunday dinner, we relish the quiet hours in between the activities. Here's to a great Sunday afternoon and evening!


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> hot milk and agave syrup


In coffee?


----------



## Oldsarge

In espresso, double size.


----------



## eagle2250

The coffee in today's mug is Peru Cajamarca, Organic. Alas, I feel compelled to warn you, despite the love I profess for the local Costco Store, this stuff yields a brew with much in common with a cup of mud! :angry:


----------



## AndrewO

beer


----------



## eagle2250

This mornings cup of Joe is Starbucks Blonde blend, made at home from the already roasted beans sold at Starbucks! Not bad...not bad at all.


----------



## Oldsarge

Waymaker. A cheap-but-good way to wash down a steak and huge pile of steamed spinach from the garden. But that's the end of the spinach. The weather warms so from here on out it will be mustard greens, arugula, swiss chard and, just possibly, sweet potato greens. Allegedly they are excellent. I have seriously enjoyed squash leaves so I'll have some of those, too, when the zucchini blossoms are ready to fry up.


----------



## ran23

wonder if it too late to enlarge my veggie garden?


----------



## Oldsarge

Heck no. May is a great time to plant in the Willamette Valley and June is even better. Check out Johnny's Seeds and www.growitalian.com for some really choice varieties, especially that zucchini that's special for giant blossoms for stuffing, soups, frying . . .


----------



## eagle2250

^^Here's hoping you get to feeling better, my friend.

This mornings cup of Joe is...:icon_scratch::icon_scratch::icon_scratch:..., well I guess I don't know which blend it is this AM, but just fill it up again...I need it bad!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Delicious hot, strong, health giving, French roast made in a press pot.


----------



## Oldsarge

A blend of Kona Joe's medium and dark mixed with French roast in an espresso machine to accompany home made blueberry turnovers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

An old fashioned, accompanied by some extra sharp Tillamook cheddar, prelude to crab cakes and my “cheating street corn.” On the chance I haven’t shared the recipe it’s a mixture of mayonnaise, lime, and Sriracha slathered on corn which is then grilled. My cheating tartar sauce is mayonnaise with capers. There are no such things in this house as cheating crab cakes or old fashioneds.

It has been an excellent day for beverages: a cafe latte, an Arnold Palmer, lots of cold water while I worked in the yard, and now my preprandial treat.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ "Near coffee?" LOL.
The last time I drank instant coffee it came out of an MRE (meal ready to eat). Should I ever go back to eating MRE's, I'll embrace the instant coffee approach again.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tod Hackett said:


> Emergency diet coffee because I couldn't be bothered at 4AM - a teaspoon of Gevalia Dark Gold Roast directly in a mug baptized with boiling water drunk black.
> 
> Actually there is a bit of a technique involved in that one pours the hot water in two stages stirring vigorously in between pours.
> 
> Let settle and you have (near) coffee.
> 
> Beats Nescafe anyway...


Over the years I've enjoyed many mugs of Medglia d'Oro instant.


----------



## Oldsarge

Being ret. mil. I am lower on the draft list than 4F's so MRE's will never darken my lips again. Tonight, though, it's Turley Zinfandel ('15) to accompany short ribs braised in home canned pasta sauce, pappardelle and a large salad out of the garden dressed with mayonnaise mixed with Safari Hot Sauce (coming to Amazon sometime this month).


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Delicious, health-giving, comforting coffee, the staff of life.


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Being ret. mil. I am lower on the draft list than 4F's so MRE's will never darken my lips again. Tonight, though, it's Turley Zinfandel ('15) to accompany short ribs braised in home canned pasta sauce, pappardelle and a large salad out of the garden dressed with mayonnaise mixed with Safari Hot Sauce (coming to Amazon sometime this month).


I am in agreement with your sentiments, but must tell you, some habits are hard to break. Here in central Florida, many of us maintain 'post hurricane survival kits. They say we should have a food supply as part of that kit. My emergency rations consist of four cases of MRE's. :crazy: Hope to never have to eat them, but as they approach their five year shelf life, I my have to invite a number of you over for an MRE banquet! Bwahahaha! 

And yes, I am quite Lucid as I typed the above...working on my second 14 oz cup of Joe, this AM. :happy:


----------



## Oldsarge

One giant _café au lait_ . . . so far.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> One giant _café au lait_ . . . so far.


Keep counting, Sarge! I'm headed to the links to earn a couple of Arnold Palmers.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

By way of update, my golf clubs clearly are defective as they do not propel the ball as I intend. Nonetheless, the Arnold Palmers at the Roy Kizer course were superb. To ice the moment I came home and had cucumber sandwiches with mayonnaise, ground pepper, and salt on home made white bread. These are some of my favorite summer treats.


----------



## Oldsarge

Today's high will be 96º. Heat warnings are out for us pale Northwesterners. I shall sit in the AC and meditate up on the concept of fresh home-grown mushrooms.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Over the past week our group of 8 dove deeply into the wines of the Burgundy region of France during our stay in the vicinity of Chablis. I am not a big wine drinker, but the premier and gran cru offerings of the region were noteworthy.

Possibly you might recognize some
familiar labels among our collection of dead soldiers.

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## eagle2250

This morning we are enjoying a mug of Eight O'Clock Coffee's Breakfast Blend...not great but very OK! The good news is it seems substantially caffeinated.


----------



## Oldsarge

See post 1720


----------



## eagle2250

Starting out with a 14 oz mug of Joe, I progressed to a fresh squeezed glass of OJ at breakfast and am now working on the second mug of Joe!


----------



## Oldsarge

Still working on my first cup.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Splitting a 7.5 oz. Coke with my wife to accompany ham and Swiss on rye with Duke’s mayonnaise, Maille Dijon, and sliced tomato. Thinking about a half of a cucumber on homemade white with mayonnaise, salt, and pepper for dessert.


----------



## Oldsarge

Turley Zinfandel to wash down a sautéed game hen with cream Dijon reduction sauce and baked acorn squash. I had made up a batch of rhubarb jam earlier and it makes quite the most amazing ice cream topping. And I hardly ever eat ice cream because I shouldn't but tonight? Irresistible!


----------



## The Irishman

Been drinking a lot of bourbon lately... I'm willing to pay inflated Irish prices as really there is no alternative. But the $25-30 'value' bottle of bourbon you have in the US, and the better offerings for $50-80 and above simply do not exist here. Everything is somewhere between €40 and €100.

I polished off a bottle of Basil Hayden... Underwhelming. The issue is the low abv of 40% limits any potential development of aftertaste and that chewability that I look for in a bourbon.

I acquired a bottle of Eagle Rare at a "good" deal of €45 and that is more satisfactory... Actually, it's just a good bourbon... Maybe there are better offerings out there but not as accessible to me here.

I also acquired a very odd Canadian 100% rye whisky from a microdistillery (Spirit of York, something like that?). I'm actually sceptical it is 100% rye, but that's what it says on the bottle. Very heavy caramel colouring, not really sure what to make of it, frankly.

I've also acquired a bottle of Laphroaig Lore, which I have not opened. Should be interesting... Composed of 7 to 21 year aged elements.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A large cafe latte has just disappeared. Time to make another.


----------



## eagle2250

A large mug of Joe and six ounces of fresh squeezed OJ..."breakfast of champions!"


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The Irishman said:


> Been drinking a lot of bourbon lately... I'm willing to pay inflated Irish prices as really there is no alternative. But the $25-30 'value' bottle of bourbon you have in the US, and the better offerings for $50-80 and above simply do not exist here. Everything is somewhere between €40 and €100.
> 
> I polished off a bottle of Basil Hayden... Underwhelming. The issue is the low abv of 40% limits any potential development of aftertaste and that chewability that I look for in a bourbon.
> 
> I acquired a bottle of Eagle Rare at a "good" deal of €45 and that is more satisfactory... Actually, it's just a good bourbon... Maybe there are better offerings out there but not as accessible to me here.
> 
> I also acquired a very odd Canadian 100% rye whisky from a microdistillery (Spirit of York, something like that?). I'm actually sceptical it is 100% rye, but that's what it says on the bottle. Very heavy caramel colouring, not really sure what to make of it, frankly.
> 
> I've also acquired a bottle of Laphroaig Lore, which I have not opened. Should be interesting... Composed of 7 to 21 year aged elements.


We like bourbon. Our son in law is a distiller. He used to make Ben Milam (love their barrel proof bourbon). Now he is launching Maverick. Anyway, a benefit of his job is extensive research. We are big fans of Four Roses small batch. For rye it's pretty hard to beat Rittenhouse, especially at its price point. Our "well" whiskey is Evan Williams 1783. For a change up and a much lighter and more floral profile we get a bottle of Evan Williams single barrel now and then. For Scotch whisky, I'm a fan of Ardbeg and (duh) Lagavulin, but Laphroaig is great, too. For a little saltier but lighter whisky I like Bowmore 10 YO.


----------



## Oldsarge

A large _café au lait_ with another to follow after I get done putting stain on pieces of new greenhouse benches.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson

Drinking ephemera....three antique drinking horns I purchased today at an estate sale, small, medium, and large. I am considering any and all invitations to join in bacchanalia around the globe. Slainte!

Cheers,

BSR


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## Oldsarge

After as much as I drank last night it might just be cold water tonight.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
It is my daily practice to flush one to two liters of fresh, chilled water through my system each day each day. I read somewhere that doing so aids in weight management and helps keep the bodily processes flowing smoothly! However, at Oh-dark-thirty in the AM, my over sized mug of Joe is the preferred beverage. Today's brew is "McCaffe Breakfast Blend. :amazing:


----------



## Fading Fast

⇧ I do the same water routine for the same reason (and to ward off kidney stones), but the downside is many trips to, well, flush out the water.


----------



## The Irishman

TKI67 said:


> We like bourbon. Our son in law is a distiller. He used to make Ben Milam (love their barrel proof bourbon). Now he is launching Maverick. Anyway, a benefit of his job is extensive research. We are big fans of Four Roses small batch. For rye it's pretty hard to beat Rittenhouse, especially at its price point. Our "well" whiskey is Evan Williams 1783. For a change up and a much lighter and more floral profile we get a bottle of Evan Williams single barrel now and then. For Scotch whisky, I'm a fan of Ardbeg and (duh) Lagavulin, but Laphroaig is great, too. For a little saltier but lighter whisky I like Bowmore 10 YO.


Yes, I've had Rittenhouse and I really like it... But the 'price point' advantage is negated here as it's at least 50-60 euro a bottle I think.

Four Roses small batch I've heard good things about, I'll check it out.

If you like Islay distilleries, and judging by the list you mention (Ardbeg, Lagavulin etc) then you should keep an eye out for Kilchoman. It's a small farmhouse distiller on Islay that produces really cracking stuff.


----------



## Oldsarge

coffee


----------



## ran23

Ensure Max protein, trying to lose a few pounds. working.


----------



## Howard

coffee then water.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

The Irishman said:


> Yes, I've had Rittenhouse and I really like it... But the 'price point' advantage is negated here as it's at least 50-60 euro a bottle I think.
> 
> Four Roses small batch I've heard good things about, I'll check it out.
> 
> If you like Islay distilleries, and judging by the list you mention (Ardbeg, Lagavulin etc) then you should keep an eye out for Kilchoman. It's a small farmhouse distiller on Islay that produces really cracking stuff.


Sorry. On this side of the pond, Rittenhouse is about half that.


----------



## Oldsarge

Turley Zinfandel


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A leisurely bowl of cafe latte with three shots of espresso!


----------



## Oldsarge

_café au lait_, 'cause the sun's still above the yardarm.


----------



## Howard

Coffee


----------



## eagle2250

It's 1746 hours locally...ice water seemed my best option on a Sunday (late) afternoon. Although, I must admit being sorely tempted to pull out an iced Stella Artois. After a couple of hours of "breaking rocks in the hot central Florida sun" that would have gone down rather nicely, but alas the weight issue must be attended to! 😞


----------



## Oldsarge

The sun lowers. Dinner tonight will be cold Dungeness crab, corn on the cob and a salad. While filling, it will be quite light so I believe a Deshutes Pils might be in order . . . after a do a couple of things in the greenhouse. I may even go out front and pick blueberries. I don't know what I'll do with them, though. One old man can only eat so much jam and a whole pie? I don't think so. I saw a recipe for a skillet blueberry pie. I have a couple of small skillets so maybe a partial recipe is worth trying.


----------



## eagle2250

This AM I am nursing an old friend, specifically a jumbo mug of Joe and I hear the sirien call of two eggs fried in water and a dry, toasted English muffin.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> This AM I am nursing an old friend, specifically a jumbo mug of Joe and I hear the sirien call of two eggs fried in water and a dry, toasted English muffin.


You can turn that to a smiley face if next time you make Tim's Household Famous Diet Eggs Benedict. Put poached egg on very lightly buttered English muffin and top with a squeeze of lemon, salt lightly. Coffee, of course, makes everyone smile! Ok, I'm going to pull out the starter and make English muffins!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thanks for the recipe for THFDEB's, my friend. It sounds like a definite improvement over my past diet breakfast fare. I will soon put the recipe to good use.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tonight I started with an Americano (Campari, Cocchi rosa, soda, and an orange wheel). It was tasty and refreshing, but I wanted a tad more; so I had Campari with a splash of soda and the same tired orange wheel (fresh ice). The second was IMO the better beverage. Very summery. I wish Campari came with all the same flavor but the proof of Aperol, but it doesn’t. So the spouse is cooking chicken and mushrooms with Sherry over rice and steamed asparagus. Mmmmmm.


----------



## Oldsarge

My lady poured a red from Spain called Allegro. Quite nice.


----------



## Howard

coffee


----------



## eagle2250

My morning mug of Joe...today's choice is a Costco blend called Caribbean Delight...wish there were some way to get rid of the hazelnut overtones?


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Coffee two ways. A cafe latte hours ago and now a pot of French roast. On Thursdays my son comes to visit. Being autistic he takes routine to extremes, and the first thing he grabs when he comes through the door is always a mug of black coffee!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Thank you for sharing a special moment with your son. A mug of Joe is best enjoyed with a member of our family. To my mind your son has his priorities in good order...the mug of coffee comes first and frankly, as I age, the value of one's daily routines becomes ever more apparent. Hope you and your family enjoy a happy and safe Independence Day!


----------



## eagle2250

After yesterday's festivities and a round of late night fireworks set off by neighbors, as well as by community organizations, my morning mug of Joe seems even more precious, as I sip it and consider the sage counsel offered by John Paul Jones so many years ago..."Give me my coffee, or give me death!" LOL.


----------



## ran23

It's finally noon time.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee, so far. Later? Who knows?


----------



## eagle2250

Beginning my day consuming a half liter of water (I was told that helps one lose weight:icon_scratch, I am now working on my second mug of Joe.


----------



## The Irishman

Opting for Boulevardiers in the evening quite often these days.

30ml rye whisky
30ml Campari
30ml Sweet vermouth
dash of bitters

Stirred over ice.

Like a slightly sweeter-tasting Negroni. The rye I'm using is a Canadian offering that I would swear is maple infused were there not stern insistence on purity of ingredients indicating the contrary.


----------



## eagle2250

Todays brew is Folgers Medium roast and I am somewhat cowed to admit it is a pre-ground concoction. We coffee purists like to grind our own, but this was just one of those "lazy, hazy, crazy days of summer" and the pre-ground route seemed an easier walk to take 0500 hours this morning!  Our Kitchen Aid Burr Grinder felt left out of the party.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

A pot of French roast, which I may we’ll consume before the rest of the House awakens.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
That's the way I roll...gotta drink it while it's fresh!


----------



## Howard

cold water


----------



## Oldsarge

I haven't really decided yet. I'm doing a Meatless Monday on Thursday so will be having bean burritos and sautéed peppers and onions for dinner. Probably I'll be drinking Full Sail Pilsner. Zinfandel doesn't belong with a vegetarian meal.


----------



## eagle2250

Well I'm back on the sauce...Folger's Medium Blend Classic Roast that is. Given that last night was a tough one, I'll be cranking up a second pot! :crazy:


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Tough night here, too. Sorry, Eagle. I just had a double cafe latte, and the wife has arisen and is starting a pot of French roast drip. I shall help her to decimate it before our son arises. We shall make a pot for him. I figure in another hour or two I may be sufficiently awake to be able to cook. I believe I shall make breakfast tacos, chiefly as a salsa delivery mechanism. Caffeine and capsaicin are wonderful things!


----------



## Oldsarge

Last week the University Club held their Spring Wine festival and I got carried away. My daughter bought three cases, which will probably take her through the rest of the year and I, to my surprise, bought six. This will probably require the purchase of another wine cabinet.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Always an optimistic visionary...I like that!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Evolution white, a blend of nine grapes, sourced from Oregon, Washington, and California. It scored 91, not bad for a $12 grocery store white blend! The second glass will wash down a pulled pork and coleslaw sandwich. The pork shoulder spent the afternoon in the Instant Pot with chicken broth, orange juice, Dr Pepper, and Liquid Smoke. It’s too hot to smoke a pork shoulder. 105.


----------



## Oldsarge

I steeped a steelhead fillet and made 'healthy' fish tacos. Washed it down with Folies a déux chardonnay.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ "Steeped?"
Is that the same as steaming and are any garnishes/seasoning added during the process? :icon_scratch:
And why do I ask, you may ask...we never seem to make it out of Costco without a couple of their steelhead fillets in the cart and we always seem to end up grilling or broiling them. You may have provided me with an additional preparation option. Thanks!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

I’ve just finished a delicious double cafe latte. I believe it was worth repeating.


----------



## eagle2250

My morning need for caffeine has been met with two 14 oz mugs of Kona Blend Joe...my eyes are wide open and boy, do I feel a need to race with a horse! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge

I hear another 12 oz _café au lait calling._


----------



## Mr Humphries

Vocation's Heart & Soul IPA and very nice it is too.


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee . . . so far.


----------



## eagle2250

Had a bit of heavy cream left over from putting together homemade chicken pot pie, so this afternoons coffee is tamed by a shot of heavy cream. It probably makes for a 100 calorie cup of Joe, but that's ok because it is so darned good! :amazing:


----------



## Big T

Nothing at the moment, but in a few hours some Rolling Rock ponies, to go with chicken as it comes out of the smoker.


----------



## Howard

Oldsarge said:


> Coffee . . . so far.


I just finished mine.


----------



## Mr Humphries

A pint of Wylam's Jakehead IPA and on a school night


----------



## Oldsarge

More than I should.


----------



## Adventure Wolf

A big giant gulp of humility.


----------



## eagle2250

This month we have been working our way througth a canister of McDonald's Medium Blend, picked up at the Patrick AFB Commissary. McDonald's coffee, purchased at the drive through is always good, but this is even better!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Just got off the General Lee thread. Time for Citadelle and Dolin, well shaken, with one olive and in a well chilled glass.


----------



## eagle2250

I love what appears to be your kitchen floor!


----------



## Oldsarge

Coffee . . . and probably more coffee.


----------



## Fading Fast

eagle2250 said:


> I love what appears to be your kitchen floor!


Agreed. We debated doing that but went with reclaimed wood for ours - it was a tough call to make as we love that white and black pattern. (old pic from when we were renovating)


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

eagle2250 said:


> I love what appears to be your kitchen floor!


Many thanks!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

This is my third night with this bottle of 2015 Lange PN. It’s not a great bottle but a solid bottle and much more substantial from the $8 bottles I often drink.


----------



## Oldsarge

A maximalist Zinfandel with a minimalist label. I shall use it to wash down a pork capesante con aceto as my last alcohol until the end of deer season.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Good luck in the hunt, my friend!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Gin and tonics made with a jigger of Beefeater, a wedge of lime, and Fevertree light tonic. It is so good. Despite being light, it has no artificial sweetener. 30 calories per bottle (6.8 ounce). Highly recommended.


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Since it was Derby Day and neither of us is wild about mint juleps, oboe foxes or, if you learned on the new alphabet, Oscar foxtrots.


----------



## Oldsarge

Autenzio Piemonte Albruzzio. Just the stuff to wash down an eggplant stuffed with lamb (among other things!)


----------



## eagle2250

Oldsarge said:


> Autenzio Piemonte Albruzzio. Just the stuff to wash down an eggplant stuffed with lamb (among other things!)
> 
> View attachment 48986


Looks and sounds delicious, but I have to ask, eating that well, how do you maintain your waiflike physique. I must continually struggle to maintain mine. LOL!


----------



## Oldsarge

Early morning walks, thrice-weakly workouts with the trainer and a low-glycemic index diet? I have managed to lose nearly five lbs. in the last two weeks now that my sciatica has gone away. I dream of getting below 200 by the first of the year. Slow and steady should win the race, I keep telling myself.


----------



## ran23

that's it, after dragging around in the attic with the HVAC, I will get out and walk now.


----------



## Howard

bottled water


----------



## ran23

Woke up this morning to a dead coffee machine. life


----------



## Fading Fast

ran23 said:


> Woke up this morning to a dead coffee machine. life


I understand. While I all but don't drink coffee, my girlfriend wakes up and immediately crawls to the kitchen to make herself a cup to start her day. Over our years together, I have heard several cris de coeur from said kitchen when something has gone wrong with the coffee-making process.


----------



## Oldsarge

I keep contemplating getting a new one but am torn between "If ain't broke, don' fix it!" and having one in reserve for when the current one goes to the great barista in the sky.


----------

